# Naruto 559 Predictions Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Oct 4, 2011)

Predict away.





			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

more clones taking out other zetsus. and we see what muu summoned.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu finishes the summon and it's a coffin, but we can't see what's inside yet. More action with Naruto clones on other battlefields and the chapter ends with Kabuto revealing who's inside the coffin.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

6th coffin a big shitstorm coming.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

6th coffin and by default itachi


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sakumo in 6 coffin.
Kakashi rampage
Itachi or madara.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

The coffin that's summoned is revealed to be Hashirama, followed by Kabuto explaining that he finally managed to work out how to pull souls from the Death God's stomach - but that it required a trace of the ninja's chakra to exist in the real world, something that Madara had unknowingly secured for Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> 6th coffin and by default itachi



as far as we know itachi is not near where muu is at, itachi is probably getting near kabuto to fight him,


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The coffin that's summoned is revealed to be Hashirama, followed by Kabuto explaining that he finally managed to work out how to pull souls from the Death God's stomach - but that it required a trace of the ninja's chakra to exist in the real world, something that Madara had unknowingly secured for Kabuto.



Somehow, Tobirama, Hiruzen, and Minato are all stuffed inside the coffin and summoned too.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chapter 559 Prediction*:   The Powerful Summon

Mu summons this powerful summon that takes Gaara and the Tsuchikaze by surprise, and the real Naruto heads to help them out.

Could this summon be a heavily armored summon?   Or perhaps something swift and deadly?


----------



## takL (Oct 4, 2011)

one thing i have to tell you people is that Kabuto refered the trump card as 'that one' and the preview says 'what on earth is tuchikage summoning' not 'who'

it might not be human.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu summons another coffin. Kabuto goes "kukuku" we don't see what's in it...

We see Black Zetsu just there, with a bunch of ninja on the floor nearby him. Mei and Chojuro are exhausted. Black Zetsu senses something and leaves. Mei looks worried. 

Madara is standing somewhere when Black and White Zetsu appear. White Zetsu talks about Sasuke, Black Zetsu says it seems Kabuto's coffin has been summoned. Madara says everything is going according to plan and says it's time to start moon eyes plan.

We see more of the battles going on, bunch of White Zetsu Clones keep failing...because Naruto has to ruin their fun. One of the White Zetsus are still alive and start to laugh saying things are about to get a lost worst for the alliance.

Real Naruto is told of this and tells Killerbee. Naruto suddenly senses something big, Naruto has a shocked look in his eye.

The White Zetsu Clones leave the battle field. Madara summons Gedo Mazo, all the remaining White Zetsu Clones are sucked up by it. Madara says they'll let Kabuto have his fun for now, he'll meet his end shortly. He and Zetsu then stand on Gedo Mazo's hands, White Zetsu laughs saying this war has been pretty interesting, Black Zetsu says only a few hours left until the world falls. Madara laughs evilly and says "This world will soon be mine".


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> one thing i have to tell you people is that Kabuto refered the trump card as 'that one' and the preview says 'what on earth is tuchikage summoning' not 'who'
> 
> it might not be human.



Interesting

Manda V2, Yamato not Orochi?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> one thing i have to tell you people is that Kabuto refered the trump card as 'that one' and the preview says 'what on earth is tuchikage summoning' not 'who'
> 
> it might not be human.



So this secret summon might to be a Manda v2 / Yamata no Orochi v2? In this case, it will be so delusional


----------



## takL (Oct 4, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> So this secret summon might to be a Manda v2 / Yamata no Orochi v2? In this case, it will be so delusional



i dont know still it may be just another strong edo but some @ 2 chan are even expecting death god.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> i dont know still it may be just another strong edo but some @ 2 chan are even expecting death god.



it's plausibile, don't believe you ? The Death God is a dead guy, so he can be edo tensei... 

I very hope that summon by Muu isn't a some strange mythologic animal created by Kabuto himself or Orochimaru. It's sooo lame.


----------



## LoT (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu summons Uzumaki Mito/Kushina


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Muu summons Uzumaki Mito/Kushina


Not strong enough to be trumpcard.


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu summons the real Mizukage, the other was just a mirage.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu summons the other raikage's arm.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto finishes everyone.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Uzumaki Mito 

>not strong enough to be a trump card.





My predictions on who the 6th coffin is, and this is not going to be an asspull. 6th coffin is Tsunades Father and the son (First Hokage) Hashirama Senju and Uzumaki Mito.

Although I think next will have Naruto follow up on Hinata confession during the Pain arc, first thing Naruto said is " Sorry for taking so long"


----------



## LoT (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Not strong enough to be trumpcard.



Mito sealed the whole Kyuubi into herself while Minato said:
Chapter 452, page 4

Mito is Boss-Level 

And Kushina would fuck up Narutos mind


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> My predictions on who the 6th coffin is, and this is not going to be an asspull. 6th coffin is Tsunades Father and the son (First Hokage) Hashirama Senju and Uzumaki Mito.



It could be a daughter 
Probably he/she was as fodder as Asumas brother.


----------



## KillerFlow (Oct 4, 2011)

In another troll session by Kishi, the focus will switch to Sasuke and away from the trump card.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 4, 2011)

At least it looks like they will look at other characters already, thankfully.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 4, 2011)

Predictions: 

Muu summons someone or something?

A cloud of smoke appears
Muu: No coffin? A regular summoning jutsu?
The smoke fades away, but no one is there?
Muu: Is this some kind of joke? i don't even sens...!!??
Muu has a shocked face on
Muu: What? I...can't move! This.....
Muu:Is this reaper!
-----------------------
Scene switches to InoShikaCho area
Naruto: That's all of em!
Chouza: Good work naruto
Naruto looks at Dan
Naruto: is he the only edo tensei guy thing left?
Shikamaru: Here..yea two others ran off, Kakuzu from Akatsuki and Hizashi from the hyuga.
--------------------
Scnee switches to both kakuzu and hizashi
Kakuzu and Hizashi are both looking down at something
Kakuzu: Now I know why he sent me along with you specifically.
Hizashi: What...is this?
Kakuzu: If I'm correct, the one controlling us needs our human reproductive abilities...to reproduce...the person in there.
Panel shown them looking down at Hidan's grave.
--------------------------------
Kabuto-
Kabuto: The death god, Jashin, requires a human sacrifice to summon...unfortunately that meant killing off one of my top edo's, Muu.
But the price is small to what I can achieve, with him now in my control, I can sneak up on anyone, that includes Naruto and the 8 tails....and as a bonus maybe Tobi as well. Unfortunately I need a vessel to extract the jinchurikis once their soul is eaten, and that is where Hidan comes in. I can't use an edo tensei since it contradicts my talismans commands, but Hidan formally made a contract with Jashin so it should be no problem.
------------------------------------
Scene switches to Naruto and KillerBee
Killerbee and Naruto are dashing through the trees
Naruto: uncle bee, I'm going to go to granny Tsunade and them, but i need you to go to Kakashi sensei as back up
Killerbee: No can do Naruto, I made a promise to Iruko!
Naruto: It's Iruka...
Naruto: But you can trust me, I won't be in any danger.
KillerBee: ....
----------------------------------
Scene switches to Onoki and Gaara
Onoki and Gaara are shocked
Onoki: What is this?\
Gaara: I thought we sealed him but...
Onoki: That may be but...someone killed Muu...or should we say..
Muu is turned to stone 
Onoki: something.
-------------------------------------------
Scene switches to Kakashi and co
Kakashi is about to engage the swordsman with the shield breaker
Kakashi and him clash with their swords
Kakashi: Even with raiton streaming in the beheader blade, I can't get passed his sword?
The Swordsman impacts his sword with the hammer and splits the beheader blade in half
Gai is severely cut up by the threaded needle and Lee is engaging Hozuki who's got him by the throat with a water arm
Gai: Shit! Lee!
Hozuki points his finger at Lee and is about to fire when suddenly Suigetsu comes out of no where and cuts his brother in half with a samurai sword
Kakashi is being held by the hair of Kisam'es teacher when juugo comes and crushes him
Gai: Who are these guys?
Suigetsu: let's just say, were the good guys now.
Chapter ends.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2011)

I predict immediate summon reveal...


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

LoT said:


> Mito sealed the whole Kyuubi into herself while Minato said:
> Chapter 452, page 4
> 
> Mito is Boss-Level
> ...



Mito is too too old...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

secret summon
naruto kicking teeth in
kakashi and mifune 
madara


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 4, 2011)

Madara's party or Mu's summon...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 5, 2011)

You know, the fact Muu is the one doing the summoning slightly raises the odds of it being the real Madara, I mean we have yet to see how Ooonoki (who was almost definitely a kid at the time, so Muu'd have been there too) knows him so...

Man it'd be hilarious if my random-ass prediction of Muu getting his bandages from Madara turns out to be true. First he's forced to summon his lifelong enemy, now he has to summon the man who quite literally scarred him for life. 

Or perhaps...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Nidaime Mizukage being summoned yet again. Problem, alliance?


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 5, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Mito is too too old...



Madara begs to differ.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 5, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 5, 2011)

I predict the first generation of INOShikacho will be summoned..


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 5, 2011)

The real Naruto arrives at Kakashi's battlefield, the clones have covered every other battlefield, and Kakashi makes another Minato comparison.

Muu's summon kills some fodder.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 5, 2011)

sixth coffin


----------



## Samochan (Oct 5, 2011)

Muu summons sixth coffin and out comes.. Hiruzen Sarutobi! What kind of Kage battle would it be without a kage from Konoha eh? Kabuto comments on how using Muu as a medium for summoning a pre-made edo tensei is chakra costly due to distance, but well worth it. But then Kabuto tenses and comments how ingenious it was to use shishui's eye to get him out from his control. Itachi has appeared behind Kabuto!

Sarutobi makes his way towards Naruto, gaara and others. Naruto is shocked, then gets hella angry at Kabuto, talking ensues yadda yadda, Sarutobi tells how proud he is of Naruto blaa blaa. Hiruzen gets part 2 power inflation treatment and takes down fodder shinobis like a boss. It's up to Naruto and Gaara to stop Sarutobi.

Scene switches to other battlefields where the fights are mostly over. Kiba comments on Naruto's new smell and Neji his different chakra, to which Naruto answers that he's using Kyuubi's chakra right now, which leaves everyone shocked at how different it is from last time. But then Naruto says his chakra is almost out and dispells before Hinata can get a word in (lol trolled). Everyone is left to wonder just how strong has Naruto become if that was just a clone of his.

Real Naruto receives memories from battlefields where he has finished and is glad things worked out. But then he senses an evil precence appear suddenly in front of him and Bee and tells him to stop. Out from the foliage appears Madara with his 6 paths of pain! The real battle is about to begin.


----------



## Fay (Oct 5, 2011)

The tides will turn, a dangerous guy/woman is summoned :33


----------



## NSAMA (Oct 5, 2011)

I predict Naruto takin care of everyone, Itachi and Madara.

Btw, dont know if you?ve noticed but, isn't it strange all of the swordsmen attacking Hinata are from the cloud village, will be good for her not to go arround that village.


----------



## Addy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> as far as we know itachi is not near where muu is at, itachi is probably getting near kabuto to fight him,



you use logic 


but kishi hates logec


----------



## Rose (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there a preview for next week?


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Oct 5, 2011)

Muu summons 6th Coffin

epic rape ensues.

Itachi trolls kabuto. gg.


----------



## auem (Oct 5, 2011)

muu summons his summon..

going by that shitty MS tran,it is possible....kabuto saying weak muu may summon weakling..or that type something...very confusing...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Muu summons another coffin. Kabuto goes "kukuku" we don't see what's in it...
> 
> We see Black Zetsu just there, with a bunch of ninja on the floor nearby him. Mei and Chojuro are exhausted. Black Zetsu senses something and leaves. Mei looks worried.
> 
> ...



Going to expand on this and change some stuff.

Chapter 559-Countdown Till The End Of The World


*Spoiler*: __ 




Muu summons a coffin.
Muu: What's this...another Edo Tensei? 
Scene switches to Kabuto.
Kabuto: Kukuku, now with this out on the field, I'm unstoppable. Madara's time will come to an end shortly.
Close up on Kabuto, which then gets closer and closer, we go inside his body where a few small Zetsus are(Hoshi).
Hoshi Zetsu: Looks like that coffin was summoned, time to report it.
We go back to Kabuto.
Kabuto: ...!
The Zetsu Hoshis suddenly start to grow.
Kabuto: What?! When did he-NO!!!
Kabuto remembers when he told Madara about Edo Tensei.
Kabuto: It must have been then...
Hoshi Zetsu: See yah later Kabuto 
Some White Zetsu Clones appear.
Kabuto: !? 
The Hoshi Zetsu gets away.
Kabuto(Thinking): Hmpf, he may have escaped with some info but it wont help Madara now, kukuku. Now to take care of these clones. 
Kabuto summons Torune.
Kabuto: Just another tool Madara gave to me, what a fool. 
Torune takes care of the White Zetsu Clones.
Kabuto: I think I'll keep this one nearby me, it could come in handy later, kukuku.
Torune(Thinking): I've been summoned again...maybe now...

Scene switches to Black Zetsu. A bunch of ninja are laying on the floor.
Black Zetsu: Not very impressive...
Mei: This guy is ridiculous, none of our attacks work on him!
Chojuro: What do we do now?
Black Zetsu is contacted by the Hoshi Zetsu.
Black Zetsu: ...I guess today's your lucky day.
Black Zetsu leaves.
Mei: !?
Chojuro: He just...left?
Mei: I have a bad feeling about this, hurry we must contact HQ immediately!

Scene switches to Madara who's standing on Gedo Mazo with his Pain bodies on some trees. Black Zetsu appears.
Black Zetsu: Kabuto finally summoned it.
White Zetsu appears.
White Zetsu: Sasuke's eyes are done too...he's a bit out of control though, attacked a poor clone out of nowhere, sure am glad I wasn't watching him at that time.
Madara: So everything is going according to plan then, heh. It's time for phase two.
Black and White Zetsu: Right!

Scene switches to Kakashi's battlefield.
Kakashi: First the Edos and now this. At less we got the Edos sealed, but we can't tell who's an enemy or an ally now...
Naruto: Hey Kakashi!
Kakashi: About time you showed up Naruto.
Naruto: There's a whole bunch of them right behind you!!!
Kakashi: ?!
The Zetsus poses as allies change back and leave.
Kakashi: What happened...
Guy: This must have feared the power of youth!
Lee: That's right Guy!
Kakashi: No...this doesn't feel right.

Scene switches to all the other battlefields, all the White Zetsu clones are leaving(The dead ones too).

Scene switches to HQ
Shikaku: We're receiving reports that the White things are retreating.
Tsunade: Why would they do that?
Shikaku: We just received a report from Mei saying the Black thing she was fighting also left out of nowhere...this just doesn't seem right. Wait!!!
Killer A: What is it?
Shikaku: The report that we got from the medical area where they investigate one of those things bodies...
Killer A: What about it?
Tsunade: They said they had the same DNA as my grandfather and Yamato...wasn't that all?
Shikaku: No, they also said they had some strange chakra inside of them...I wasn't sure about it before but what if it's Bijuu chakra?
Tsunade: What does that matt-NO IT CAN'T BE!
Killer A: !
Mabui: !
Shikaku: I'm afraid there's no other reason...

Scene switches back to Naruto and Killerbee.
Naruto: I'm sensing a bunch of those things nearby us!!!
All the Zetsus pop up and attack Naruto. They all start to grow trees and end up leaving again.
Naruto: !?
Killerbee: What was that about?

Scene switches back to Madara.
Madara: There isn't much more they can do for us now, but they did help a lot.
The White Zetsu Clones are getting absorbed by Gedo Mazo. Madara and Zetsu are on Gedo Mazo's hands doing the sealing.
Black Zetsu: Even with the 9 tails out there helping the alliance it also ends up helping us as well.
Madara: That's right, Naruto's Bijuu mode has given the White Zetsu Clones even more Bijuu chakra, and with Kinkaku and Ginkaku already sealed, we might not even need Naruto for now, which works out perfectly for me.
Black Zetsu: And what of the 8 tails?
Madara: Once we're done here we'll separate Naruto and Killerbee, you two take care of Killerbee and I'll lead Naruto to his next battle. 
White Zetsu: Sure am glad we don't have to do this for very long now, just shows how much power you have now Tobi.
Madara: Heh, I'm still not fully complete either. Only a few more hours, then Moon Eye plan will be complete, along with me. Until then, Kabuto can have his fun but he no longer poses a threat to me.

End text-Just as Kabuto plays his trump card, Madara begins to reveal his. Is Kabuto really no longer a threat to Madara?


----------



## Ferno (Oct 5, 2011)

The Naruto before Hinata is revealed to be a zetsu clone. Kiba says he thought something was up (as Naruto smelled different). Things get even more complicated. Shikamaru has to think..


----------



## junkmonger (Oct 5, 2011)

Great minds think alike...I had exactly the same thought about the Hinata saving Naruto being a Zetsu close...it's that smile.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 5, 2011)

My prediction:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Muu summons a coffin, the person inside is obscured from view as he speaks. The summon makes some snide comment about Tobirama and then leaps away. Muu is shocked at the identity of the person inside, he is then ordered by Kabuto to go in the opposite direction of the summon.

-At Mifune's battlefield, Chuukichi has been picking off fodders one-by-one using a slow-release Acid bloodline. Naruto arrives, finds and defeats Chuukichi, then has an alliance member seal him.

-At Mizukage's location, several Naruto's arrive and attack anywhere Zetsu is located. Black Zetsu then receives some kind of message from Tobi, and laughs evilly as he taunts the Alliance he'll see them again soon.

-At HQ, Shikaku is going over the new battle plan. Once the Zetsu spies have been cleared, the forest front is to back up Kakashi's division with the beach front following soon after. Gaara's division is also to head toward Kakashi, with Mifune going once his area has been secured. Additionally the squad originally guarding Naruto and B is reassigned to replace the Mizukage's team, who will then go to give Kakashi even more backup. The goal is to break through the enemy guard stalling Kakashi's division, allowing the alliance to bring the fight to Akatsuki HQ.

-The real Naruto comments that there's only one battlefield (Kakashi's) the clones have left to reach. He then warns B to get ready, as he senses several huge murderous intents approaching them.

-Muu vaporizes some fodders, chides Oonoki for his carelessness and warns of another ET who left in a different direction. Just as he's about to say its name, the scene changes to Itachi. Someone steps in front of him, and Itachi's expression changes to one of shock and disbelief. Right before him is EMS Madara, who looks just as he did when he fought Hashirama.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 5, 2011)

I predict epic Kishi trolling with battlefield confessions from Naruto's shadow clones to both Sakura and Hinata, reflecting his inner turmoil being divided between each clone.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 5, 2011)

I predict 6th coffin.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 6, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 559-Countdown Till The End Of The World
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do want :33


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess Muu is going to summon either an animal or an entity. Kabuto said he still needs time to summon his trump card, so I don't believe Muu is going to summon Kabuto's trump card.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2011)

the sphinx? 



Ferno said:


> The Naruto before Hinata is revealed to be a zetsu clone. Kiba says he thought something was up (as Naruto smelled different). Things get even more complicated. Shikamaru has to think..



and the fake naruto claims the clone naruto to be fake?
maybee


----------



## Lovely (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's the real Naruto. The panels are just too "cliche Hero to come save the day" that there's really not much else to consider.

For next week, I predict more Naruto clone fighting, and we'll learn where the real Naruto is. Also maybe more Hinata.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2011)

Ferno said:


> The Naruto before Hinata is revealed to be a zetsu clone. Kiba says he thought something was up (as Naruto smelled different). Things get even more complicated. Shikamaru has to think..



If a White Zetsu touches Naruto, it will turn into a tree.

So, no dice.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2011)

Ferno said:


> The Naruto before Hinata is revealed to be a zetsu clone. Kiba says he thought something was up (as Naruto smelled different). Things get even more complicated. Shikamaru has to think..



i think this is impossible since the zetsus cant touch naruto to get his chakra because they turn into trees. naruto spelled different becaus eof the kjyuubi chakra. also if kiba was able to smell the zetsus they would not have been in so much trouble and narutos would not be needed.

for the chapter i think we see other naruto clones arriving at kakashis and meis location. while muu summons whatever kabutos trump card is.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 6, 2011)

I predict Kakashi


----------



## Desolation (Oct 6, 2011)

Kabuto used 3rd Raikage as a distraction and by extension the 2nd Mizukage, so why should it be any different for Muu?   Two chapter battle when we hopefully see a full explination of Jinton and Kekkei Tota, and...Naruto completes the Bijuudama.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2011)

gershvin said:


> I predict Kakashi


This.

I think this time we will see Kakashi's division.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 6, 2011)

I predict Itachi 
Not King Sasuke because the best will show up at last


----------



## jso (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's gonna be semi-transitional once again. Either we'll get a glimpse of what Muu summoned or Kishi will leave it for when this trumpcard hits a battlefield. But eitherway I think we'll be shown a brief update on Kakashi considering his battlefield is Zetsu-less and Naruto-less and therefore wasnt part of last week's montage set.

btw, lol at 3 weeks of previews happening within 1 chapter (Naruto heading to Sakura, Muu summoning something, and a third preview which slips my mind atm).


----------



## Taki (Oct 7, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> My prediction:
> -At Mifune's battlefield, Chuukichi has been picking off fodders one-by-one using a slow-release Acid bloodline. Naruto arrives, finds and defeats Chuukichi, then has an alliance member seal him.



As much as I want to see Chukichi kick some ass, I dont think he has a KG. I think he's just a skilled sensor.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 7, 2011)

gershvin said:


> I predict Kakashi



Let's just hope Naruto doesn't interfere with his Rampage.


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 7, 2011)

I predict they'll finally reveal who's in the sixth coffin! 

Nahh, kidding. I think Kishi's going to continue teasing us for a while. The scene will probably switch to another division with the last pages teasing us again with images of Muu, Naru, Gaara, etc.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Let's just hope Naruto doesn't interfere with his Rampage.



what rampage kakashi is probably exhausted on the floor while gai and lee are doing the real rampage. most likely naruto shows up next chapter and saves them form somthing.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> what rampage kakashi is probably exhausted on the floor while gai and lee are doing the real rampage. most likely naruto shows up next chapter and saves them form somthing.


Than I will hate Naruto for eternity.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 7, 2011)

There's a few potential explanations for Kakashi's division to have made zero progress since last time. Maybe some Zetsu's appeared after Zabuza and Haku were sealed, or maybe the ET's used some kind of high-level defensive jutsu. I can see Gari littering the place with land-mines while Pakura shoots down anyone attempting to jump over them, with the swordsman guarding both as such jutsu requires the utmost concentration.


----------



## Cole (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark Bishop said:


> Is the chapter coming out at the normal time? (ala Wedsnesday-ish)



I don't know either man, I wish I could help you


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark Bishop said:


> I don't know either man, I wish I could help you



It'll arrive around Wednesday, regular time. If not then normally someone would've mentioned it by now.


----------



## Mako (Oct 7, 2011)

More fodder's appearing into the panels. Oro appears next? I'd like to see that. Ooo, along with the 6th coffin. Mito anyone?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 8, 2011)

Naruto clone action with one getting to Kakashi's division and Naruto basically decimating the Zetsu's maybe some reaction from Kiba, Hinata and Neji as it seems they were not informed of the plan also possibly at the end of chapter we get to see the Edo Tensei I get the feeling it is goining to be a Hokage.


----------



## calimike (Oct 8, 2011)

Rose said:


> Is there a preview for next week?


*#45 Preview included Naruto*

What did Naruto preview say?


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2011)

calimike said:


> What did Naruto preview say?



It says "the Shinobi allies are astound! Finally
Madara appears on the battlefield and!?" or something 
but dont quote me yet as the letters are too small.

I better go buy my copy now..


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2011)

takL said:


> It says "the Shinobi allies are astound! Finally
> Madara appears on the battlefield and!?" or something
> but dont quote me yet as the letters are too small.
> 
> I better go buy my copy now..



hmm very interesting.does that mean that the 6th coffin is EMS Madara?
or is it Madara with the 6 pains?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 8, 2011)

Madara?)
So it means RIP, Bee.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 8, 2011)

takL said:


> It says "the Shinobi allies are astound! Finally
> Madara appears on the battlefield and!?" or something
> but dont quote me yet as the letters are too small.
> 
> I better go buy my copy now..



You better be right about the trans and the preview better be true. 

W00t!


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2011)

my copy says this as well. glad im nearsighted. err i seem to have made another slip earlier.

"the Shinobi Allies are astounded! Finally,
Madara appears on the battlefield and!?" 



Icegaze said:


> the preview better be true.



whether in the  next chap or in a few weeks...



vered said:


> hmm very interesting.does that mean that the 6th coffin is EMS Madara?
> or is it Madara with the 6 pains?



 i guess they mean the latter

@gershvin, why, don't kill bee yet!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder where will appear Madara...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2011)

previews sounds interesting. the alliance will be in trouble with madara and his pains and kabutos trump card entering the battlefield at the same time.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 8, 2011)

i liked that preview


----------



## Samochan (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm good if my prediction of Madara actually appearing comes true o.o


----------



## Jesus (Oct 9, 2011)

Both Tobi/Neopain and Edo Madara appear. Confusion ensues.


----------



## Talis (Oct 9, 2011)

takL said:


> It says "the Shinobi allies are astound! Finally
> Madara appears on the battlefield and!?" or something
> but dont quote me yet as the letters are too small.
> 
> I better go buy my copy now..



If the preview is like this then theres no chance that its RS in the 6th coffin but more likely EMS Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 9, 2011)

Madara appears? Fuck yeah!


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2011)

Six Coffin = EMS Madara, confirmed?


Wait, this is a preview we're talking about here.


----------



## vered (Oct 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Six Coffin = EMS Madara, confirmed?
> 
> 
> Wait, this is a preview we're talking about here.



the preview is vague on purpose either it means masked Madara with the neo peins,or its EMS Madara after all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2011)

At least it means we'll be seeing Madara very soon in upcoming chapters.

So many posibilities with the 6th coffin...


----------



## Talis (Oct 9, 2011)

Shit lol. 
Saw the spoilers thread with 11 replies i was like woot chapter already out?
But its still 558s thread lol.


----------



## Face (Oct 9, 2011)

The s**t has finally hit the fan.


----------



## santanico (Oct 9, 2011)

New prediction 

We see whatever the hell it is that Muu summoned, maybe some rookie team work.. hopefully.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 9, 2011)

Prediction 

Mu finishes the summon and it appears to be a new coffin, although we can't see who it is. Kabuto goes "kukuku... let's start shall we?" and puts his tongue out Orochimaru style.

Meanwhile Naruto clones continue to battle the Zetsus and Edos in different battlefields. We see a few panels of Naruto vs. Dan while one more Naruto clone arrives to fight Kakuzu and Hiazshi at the same time. Also a few panels of Naruto and the alliance killing some Zetsus at the medical camp and at Neji's group. Then we see one Naruto clone arriving at Mifune's location too, they are having hard time against Chiyo and Kimimaro, who has gone CS2 and proceeds to kill a few Samurai. Naruto prepares to battle. Another Naruto arrives at Mei's location and we see that the Black Zetsu has killed most of the ninjas, only Mei, Chojuro and few others are standing.

Finally we see Kakashi, Gai, Lee and Sai fighting the swordsmen, they are having really hard time but they have managed to seal three swordsmen, but three are still left. The alliance is very fatigued but in the nick of time Naruto and Bee arrive. Naruto Rasengans one while Bee takes one out with Lariat. Both swordsmen get sealed, but Kakashi doesn't seem relieved. We see a few panels of Mangetsu, he is using the Kiba swords while a few other swords are sticked to ground around him. A lot of dead shinobi surround him and Kakashi states that now they must all focus on him.

Last few pages...
The panel shows a few dead shinobi, zooms out, tens of dead shinobi, hundreds, thousands. There's 7 figures still standing at the center of it: Madara and Pein Rikudou. White Zetsu appears from the ground and informs Madara that Kabuto summoned "him" and that Sasuke busted out. Madara says that it's all going like planned says that the Pein Rikudou need some real opponents. Now we see where Madara really is, he is on a hill overlooking the Alliance HQ.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 9, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> I wonder where will appear Madara...



Probably near Sasuke as usual


----------



## Talis (Oct 9, 2011)

It makes sense if Tobi will be at the same place as the 6th coffin.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 9, 2011)

rinnegan madara and EMS madara meet at the same battlefield. then madara gets to know himself '' lincoln SNL style ''


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 9, 2011)

Muu's summon is going to be a whole tribe, be it Uchiha , Uzamaki, or some other tribe with a blood line limit. Kabuto mentioned he didn't expect to be so outnumbered, so I doubt he is going to summon a single Edo so it and Muu can go face 2 kages , Naruto, and a bunch of fodder /w a possibility of reinforcements coming.


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2011)

vered said:


> the preview is vague on purpose either it means masked Madara with the neo peins,or its EMS Madara after all.



Why would the Alliance be surprised to see Madara entry the fray, when he's done so already?


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 9, 2011)

Naruto talking about Hinata's confession


----------



## zenieth (Oct 9, 2011)

You know, edo madara popping up would be pretty plausible. Considering the only person on the field that knows him is Oonoki


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2011)

Starr said:


> New prediction
> 
> We see whatever the hell it is that Muu summoned, maybe some rookie team work.. hopefully.



it seems it maybe aimed for the division muu was fighting the rookies wont fight it. this will probably be for high level shinobie. i think it will be muu vs onoki and naruto and gaara against whatever muu summoned.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 9, 2011)

The preview obviously refers to the masked person everyone knows as Madara. He will finally make it to the battlefield with his six jinchuuriki paths.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2011)

Would have love to see Mizukage comment on Madara appearing.

Guaranteed to have received a incredibly witty comment from him.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 9, 2011)

Predicting the coffin is summoned and Onoki recognizes it as Madara. Otherwise Tobi and his Jin arrive at the HQ.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Would have love to see Mizukage comment on Madara appearing.
> 
> Guaranteed to have received a incredibly witty comment from him.



^ This, but Kishi does not has any writing left in him, to do something so epic. 
Besides we assume tobi is going to get naruto, the real naruto. So not happening.


----------



## Klue (Oct 9, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> The preview obviously refers to the masked person everyone knows as Madara. He will finally make it to the battlefield with his six jinchuuriki paths.



Which would mark the second time 'The Masked Man Known as Madara' was seen on the battle field - I don't think they would be astonished to see him a second time, especially with out Gedo Mazou (Jinchuuriki Six Paths or not).


----------



## Prototype (Oct 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Going to expand on this and change some stuff.
> 
> Chapter 559-Countdown Till The End Of The World
> 
> ...



I would love for this to happen. Zetsu v. Killer Bee? 

Otherwise, something tells me we'll just see the coffin itself at the end of this week.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 9, 2011)

Better be an interesting chapter, but I doubt it.


----------



## auem (Oct 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You know, edo madara popping up would be pretty plausible. Considering the only person on the field that knows him is Oonoki



this...also if onoki fought with him,then in all likelihood muu was there to save his arse...so muu will recognize him too...


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 10, 2011)

I predict c**k teases us and doesn't show us the coffin, instead he will switch the panel to kakashi's battle were kakashi is looking bad ass and using zabuza's sword.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler:
Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there


----------



## Faustus (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there



wat? 
...


----------



## sagroth (Oct 10, 2011)

This almost sounds weird enough to be true. What is this, UchihaSage?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there



Seems legit.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there



I wouldn't have a problem with that seeing as it would be new feats for Kakashi and Tsunade. But Kakashi pulling out 20 jutsus on-panel in a single chapter? I don't know. If it's the same jutsu 20 times or used consecutively [like Chidori to kill 20 guys] I could buy it, but 20 different jutsus?


----------



## auem (Oct 10, 2011)

turtle eating gai and lee..i like the spoiler...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 10, 2011)

if the preview is right this week will be interesting


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 10, 2011)

I am curious - what is the preview in the case of the released chapters? Is this a hint, official prediction, or what?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2011)

A vague spoiler.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Seems legit.



Just cause he writes "Spoiler" above it doesn't make it any less of a fanmade prediction than what everyone else predicts.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Just cause he writes "Spoiler" above it doesn't make it any less of a fanmade prediction than what everyone else predicts.



You know I was kidding, right?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2011)

yay!

not sure what will happen in this chapter lol. I still believe that that Naruto is actually Zetsu, though it is a stretch to say that Zetsu can copy the appearance of the shroud.


----------



## corsair (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there



Tsunade actually doing something? Must be fake.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2011)

I predict more pairings lulz 


UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there


20 jutsus in one chapter... this is the wet dream of a Kakashi fan


----------



## Talis (Oct 10, 2011)

^Loll'd at snow village also.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 10, 2011)

20 jutsus revealed it was fake. We all know Kishi has trouble with only making 2 techs, yet alone 20.


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

Uchiha Sage's spoiler is obviously fake - it's a prediction, disregard it.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 10, 2011)

"Rainbow blood technique"


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 10, 2011)

Saunion said:


> "Rainbow blood technique"


I would except Naruto to use a technique concerning ''Rainbow'' in it's name before Tsunade..


----------



## Hitt (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the "trump card" is an unmentioned character up until this point.

I don't think it's any of the previous Kages of the five villages... it seems Kabuto has already attempted to resurrect any Kage he could get his hands on.

I still don't think it's the Rikoudou, that would be too ridiculous.

However, if it IS a previous character, the "real" Madara is a possibility.  He would be strong as fuck, and then it immediately brings to question ..."WHO is behind the mask then??"


----------



## auem (Oct 10, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I'm pretty sure that the "trump card" is an unmentioned character up until this point.
> 
> I don't think it's any of the previous Kages of the five villages... it seems Kabuto has already attempted to resurrect any Kage he could get his hands on.
> 
> ...



this is my final hour prediction...6th coffin is the first man ever to awaken sharingan...THE FIRST UCHHIHA...

he who tamed kyubi first....he who knows origin of sharingan...he who knows the flaws of the eyes more than anyone...

please do it kishi..


----------



## takL (Oct 10, 2011)

then again when kabuto is to disclose the 6th coffin in a public place, he is officially turning against the masked one.
wouldnt it be a premature start for him?

if its another edo, i say sasuke sarutobi.
if its just muus animal summons i say a camel... after seeing mizukage's clam, raikages finger job and kazekage's goldenball job...
if its kabutos 'that jutsu' , i expect gedo mazo or death god.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there


i am calling it fake.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 10, 2011)

takL said:


> then again when kabuto is to disclose the 6th coffin in a public place, he is officially turning against the masked one.
> wouldnt it be a premature start for him?



Nope.  Despite what his fans might want to believe, Kabuto has a short shelf life.  Him turning on Madara now would make perfect sense if he's about to get wtfowned by Itachi/whoever within 10 chapters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

kakashi doing 20 jutsu in a chapter is absurd unless kishi really intent of using 20 panels in a chapter of Kakashi doing jutsus.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Mu summons to the battlefield another Edo which hasn't been shown until now

we see a bit of itachi and Sasuke and get a hint of where the original Naruto's going maybe?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

Mu will summon either one of the Rikodu sons.

the uchiha one will be saved for madara bargain.


----------



## Addy (Oct 10, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I would except Naruto to use a technique concerning ''Rainbow'' in it's name before Tsunade..



how about Mr. tools?


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 10, 2011)

Where Naruto is going? He can sense angry... where do you guys he is going?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 10, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I would except Naruto to use a technique concerning ''Rainbow'' in it's name before Tsunade..


Rainbow Rasengan.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 10, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler:
> Kakashi's rampage shown in flashbacks
> Kakashi teams a member of the yukikaze clan from the snow village and they use duel techs against 3 swordsmen. Kakashi uses 20 jutsus in one chapter, the duel tech is a special method of sharing chakra that only Kakashi's family and the Yukikaze can utilize but the Yukikaze hate Kakashi and banished him from the village. Kakashi uses kamui to transport them another dimension but Kabuto resummons them. The other swordsmen are fought by Gai and Lee then Lee is KO by Gai by mistake then a turtle eats them both
> Madara attacks Tsunade who responds with the rainbow blood technique but Madara alredy knows the tech belongs to uzumaki mito
> Naruto, Gaara, Tsuchi stand in front of the coffin very shocked but we cannot see who is there



My thoughts:

1. When I first read Kakashi's fight was a flashback I was tempted to hire a hit man (or my sister) to fly over to Japan and cut Kishi's balls off.

2. Then I read he used 20 jutsu....awesome. Hopefully we see a lot of new stuff.

3. Seems like his chakra is getting better still.

4. Tsunade having a fight? BRILLIANT! If there's one person still alive in the manga that we NEED to see fight, it's Tsunade.

5. This sounds awesome, so I doubt this is real


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Rainbow Rasengan.



Already happened


----------



## lathia (Oct 10, 2011)

I predict the Kuchiyose coffin is someone new and the 6th coffin is simply to bribe Madara. 

Otherwise, Kabuto just displayed one of his "trump cards" way too soon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm very interesting.does that mean that the 6th coffin is EMS Madara?
> or is it Madara with the 6 pains?


it means "shit finally hits the fan"


----------



## Odlam (Oct 10, 2011)

that spoiler sounds incredibly fake


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a feeling that this chapter is going to be epic..! Sixth coffin is gonna rape :33


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll lol when Kishi doesn't even show who Mu summoned yet


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 10, 2011)

I doubt it's the coffin, I doubt it's any coffin at all. He'll summon something legendary that we haven't heard of yet


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 10, 2011)

My prediction is that after setting up the stage for an epic summon from Muu (Kabuto's trump card), Kishimoto will change the setting and switch over to, say, Kakashi's area, for a dozen chapters or so.  Nothing like anticipation, is there? 

... Seriously though, I wouldn't be surprised if he does something like this and doesn't show us who/what Muu is summoning for weeks and weeks.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Some more random predictions I felt like throwing out there:

-Tobi is actually Izuna Uchiha and the Sandaime Mizukage who laid the groundwork for Yagura's puppet regime. The total lack of info or DNA from Sandaime and the suspicious nature of his rise to power and 'death' is what tipped off Kabuto that he was still alive. This info is sensitive to Tobi because of some weakness of his Sharingan the Mist learned of during the civil war. And the inconsistencies between this weakness and the descriptions of EMS Madara are how Kabuto figured out the real one was dead.

-Mystery coffin is EMS Madara. He was summoned by Muu both due to the latter's stealth ability (Kabuto doesn't want the alliance seeing the coffin just yet) and because Muu is the ET closest to Itachi's location.

-Upcoming battles are Tobi & Neo-Pain vs Naruto and B, Itachi vs Madara, Oonoki vs Muu (both of which are very low on chakra), Naruto KB vs Chuukichi, and Naruto KB vs Gari & Pakura (who've been holding off Kakashi's division with a defensive combination jutsu, his rampage is yet to come ).


----------



## KGBprophet (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the Mystery coffin is going to be the Sage of the Six Paths.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 10, 2011)

KGBprophet said:


> I think the Mystery coffin is going to be the Sage of the Six Paths.


Nah, Kabuto wouldnt be looking for the secret of rikudo if he already had his dna


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

man i really hope that the sixth coffin is EMS madara, it would be just awesome...



still i doubt that kabuto would use his trump card against the alliance, makes more sense if he uses to try to get what he bargained with madara, that is sasuke.

coincidence or not, itachi is reading to where kabuto is, and sasuke just came outside.

perhaps what mu is summoning is not exacly the trump card, could still be though, i cant really see the alliance defeating EMS madara if it happens, mainly as an edo tensei, he could totally use him for more than one thing.



my *prediction* stands as:

mu is really summoning the trump card, that is EMS madara, but then tobi will arrive with the jinchuurikis and kabuto will see it as the perfect opportunity to go and try to get sasuke, but itachi will get in the way. Then we will have two parallel fights: tobi+jinchuurikis vs alliance and Itachi vs 6th coffin and kabuto, with sasuke getting lured to where they are by the signs of the fight.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 10, 2011)

it cant be EMS madara, because if it is, Madara will lose the consciousness of his current body and fall back into his original container, there hasnt been a case with edo tensei not retaining their original personalities, or being summoned without their original personalities/\


So thats off the grid. Dont know what hes summoning but its probably another Kage of first generation or rikudo sennins sons or descendants or the first jins


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 10, 2011)

slickcat said:


> it cant be EMS madara, because if it is, Madara will lose the consciousness of his current body and fall back into his original container, there hasnt been a case with edo tensei not retaining their original personalities, or being summoned without their original personalities/\
> 
> 
> So thats off the grid. Dont know what hes summoning but its probably another Kage of first generation or rikudo sennins sons or descendants or the first jins


I dont think you get what ppl are saying. They think the current Madara/Tobi is not the real Madara, as in the spirit of this individual. Thus summoning eMS Madara will have no effect on Tobi. It's not about Tobi's body. I dont think this Edo Tensei of your assumption would work if Tobi really is Madara cuz his spirit is in the living world.

Anyway I predict most of this chap is about the medic camp and Hinata's group. Mostly talking. All the Zetsu clones are dealt with. 1 of the 4 purple barrier sealers gets attacked and the barrier falls apart, freeing Dan. (They have to defeat/seal Dan at 1 point). At the end Naruto makes it to either Mifune or Kakashi's group (not sure which is closer). Muu's summoning is revealed. Maybe the real Naruto and KillerBee.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

slickcat said:


> it cant be EMS madara, because if it is, Madara will lose the consciousness of his current body and fall back into his original container, there hasnt been a case with edo tensei not retaining their original personalities, or being summoned without their original personalities/\
> 
> 
> So thats off the grid. Dont know what hes summoning but its probably another Kage of first generation or rikudo sennins sons or descendants or the first jins


we shouldnt discard this possibility still, not when we dont even have certain if tobi himself is really madara.


oh god imagine the shitstorm ahah


----------



## slickcat (Oct 10, 2011)

ok I see the point, but oh well, I didnt consider that tobi will be Obito or whoever you guys deem it might be, makes no sense after this current madara also trained itachi as well,and itachis revelation of Madaras background to sasuke was almost identical to the version tobi told sasuke.  So if this theory still exists that he isnt the real madara and someone is impersonating him, then it must be a real schizophrenic person or multiple personality disorder which other than sakon/ukon, I dont feel kishi is too keen to diversify thus far....

Oh well


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 10, 2011)

2chan. Short post.

Is there a weaboo in the house? 



> IMPORTANT INFO.!!
> ナルトのクローンは簡単に敗北！我愛羅はショックを受けています！謎めいた目を持つ若い男...彼らは邪悪なスパイラルを形成して！


----------



## lathia (Oct 10, 2011)

> IMPORTANT INFO.!!
> ナルトのクローンは簡単に敗北！我愛羅はショックを受けています！謎めいた目を持つ若い男...彼らは邪悪 なスパイラルを形成して！





> Naruto clones easily defeated! Gaara is shocked! A young man with mysterious eyes ... they are evil and form a spiral!



Google gave me a perfect trans. Probably fake


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 10, 2011)

Google translation, which actually sounds legible for a change.



> IMPORTANT INFO.!!
> Naruto clones easily defeated! Gaara is shocked! A young man with mysterious eyes ... they are evil and form a spiral!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

well if its true then its the elder brother.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 10, 2011)

I call bs, no way kishi would bring back the RS son.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 10, 2011)

is it real, sounds real bogus to me.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 10, 2011)

It could be Kabuto's own Kimmimaro but more powerful!


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It could be Kabuto's own Kimmimaro but more powerful!



Mhm, what?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I hope this is true because this is what I was hoping for. The elder brother will be great right. He will be more powerful then any of the Kage we have seen but he will not be as powerful a the sage of six path.Plus the evil part is a good thing in my book as I really dont want him to be telling the good guys how to fight him


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 10, 2011)

Klue said:


> Mhm, what?



I'm saying it can't be an Edo nor the Sixth Coffin. The sixth coffin was only something to blackmail Madara.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 10, 2011)

Seriously, I hope we see Madara. He should have been at HQ by now. But knowing such a serius issue by the time he gets there Kishimoto is going to go on break.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 10, 2011)

I still hold my bets that the Trump Card is an Uzumaki Edo of some kind. If my theory holds true, then most likely it'll either be Mito, Kushina, or an unnamed Uzumaki.

Personally, I think it's Mito. Why does Madara A) wear a mask and B) not use his EMS? My theory is Mito used a fuinjutsu to seal his EMS and there is one of her seals burned into his face or something like that.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 10, 2011)

Finnally we will see the Doujutsu Rasengan ? 

After this battle Naruto will unlock it [if that's the case], mark my word


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Seriously, I hope we see Madara. He should have been at HQ by now. But knowing such a serius issue by the time he gets there Kishimoto is going to go on break.


we dont know were madara is going. so we dont know if he is going towards the HQ.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 10, 2011)

Gabe said:


> we dont know were madara is going. so we dont know if he is going towards the HQ.



Seeing as how Hinata's division hasn't had their "Big Fight" yet, I'd say he's going to end up around there. Not that he is specifically targeting them, but he'll run into them most likely


----------



## God Hand (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish people making fake spoilers, would put in a little more f'n work on them.

Cmon people, make the fake spoiler believable


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 10, 2011)

You might want to wait on a more skilled translator but, I am 99% sure that is BS based on the weird sentence structure alone. Pretty sure no one on 2ch writes clone in katakana instead of just using "bunshin," and I've never seen any Japanese person write or say "shock o uketeimasu" either.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 10, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Seeing as how Hinata's division hasn't had their "Big Fight" yet, I'd say he's going to end up around there. Not that he is specifically targeting them, but he'll run into them most likely



And assuming that is the real Naruto in Hinata's division, Madara and his 6 paths of Pain will be hunting him and that way Hinata's division will fight the 6 Paths Pain.


----------



## Blackgallon (Oct 10, 2011)

I reckon Madara should have his paths take out some Naruto clones.

Would set up their fight rather nicely imo, showing that his paths are indeed rather strong.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Oct 10, 2011)

This was what was on 2chan, I think the other post was actually a prediction about this:



> にカブト用としてイタチは目の前に表示されます。カブトに月読が角は瞬間の停止を召喚する。ムウは凍結新しい召喚を打ち消さ。新しい散歩提携忍、ナルト召喚は満たしています。ボディ本当のナルトとタコその出会いの森マダラの六さん。。！！



I'm way to tired to translate but I think Madara and Naruto meet at the end.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 10, 2011)

Using Google translate.

にカブト用としてイタチは目の前に表示されます。カブトに月読が角は瞬間の停止を召喚する。ムウは凍結新し い召喚を打ち消さ。新しい散歩提携忍、ナルト召喚は満たしています。ボディ本当のナルトとタコその出会いの 森マダラの六さん。。！！ 

As for the helmet to weasel appears in front of you. 月読 helm angle is summoned to stop the moment. Countered the new summons is frozen muu. The new alliance Shinobi Walk, meet Naruto summons. I met the six-spotted octopus Forest real Naruto and body. . ! !


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 10, 2011)

Kabuto and Itachi meet. 

Apparently Madara (spotted) meets Bee and Naruto?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

Who provided that spoiler?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

i wont get my hopes up, if after these notes we actually get a shitty chapter i will be too disappointed, better not believe


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i wont get my hopes up, if after these notes we actually get a shitty chapter i will be too disappointed, better not believe



I know, but I want to believe so badly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know, but I want to believe so badly.


i know how you are feeling T_T, but imagine if we just get another fodder shit, i wont be able to take it well


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 10, 2011)

Chapter: The Second God of Shinobi
Muu: (!)  Crumbles into dust.
Sarutobi: Edo Tensei...how?  Damn you Orochimaru, you continue to treat your subordinates like trash, you could never inherit my Will of Fire after all.  (Tears in the old man's eyes)
Kabuto: kukuku, by using Anko as a medium, I was able to fool the Death God into thinking Orochimaru-sama sacrificed himself to free the soul of his old sensei, that combined with the soul of Muu allowed me to bring him forth.  Now then Shinobi Alliance, let's see how you fare against the strongest of the 5 Kage to ever live!
Ao: Supreme Commander! We've got a problem, we just detected the chakra of...Sandaime Hokage!
Tsunade: WHAT?!?!
Shikaku: This is going to be problematic.  
Raikage: The Professor? 
(Flashback)
Raikage's breathing heavily and is bleeding.  
Sarutobi: Your speed is impressive, however if Nintaijutsu is all you have you can't defeat me.  Let us discuss an armistice between our two states, we need not shed more blood.  
(Flashback to Yamato talking to Raikage)
Yamato: Do not forget that you exist because of our sacrifices.
(Flashback end)
Raikage: The Third Hokage that time, I could do nothing against him, even in his old age he was more powerful than me...I couldn't touch him even with my Lightning armor on.  With the Edo Tensei as his body he may be truly invincible.  
Tsunade: The old geezer was hailed as being able to counter any Jutsu in Konoha.  As long as he was around, not even Uchiha Madara dared to strike against our village again.  
Ao: The Tsuchikage and Commander General Gaara are running low on chakra.  
Raikage: Tsunade let's go!  I need your knowledge, Shikaku you are in command.
---
Fodder: Commander General! Tsuchikage! There's a massive Chakra coming.
Tsuchikage: Impossible that's!  The God of Shinobi's jutsu...
Gaara: Contact HQ! We need reinforcements.
Dodai: Raikage-sama and the Hokage are on there way.  
Sarutobi: Enkōō Modo (Monkey King Mode)
What is this jutsu that made Sarutobi hailed as the second coming of the God of Shinobi?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

^

Would be awesome if it were to happen.


----------



## geminis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ nice.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Chapter: The Second God of Shinobi
> Muu: (!)  Crumbles into dust.
> Sarutobi: Edo Tensei...how?  Damn you Orochimaru, you continue to treat your subordinates like trash, you could never inherit my Will of Fire after all.  (Tears in the old man's eyes)
> Kabuto: kukuku, by using Anko as a medium, I was able to fool the Death God into thinking Orochimaru-sama sacrificed himself to free the soul of his old sensei, that combined with the soul of Muu allowed me to bring him forth.  Now then Shinobi Alliance, let's see how you fare against the strongest of the 5 Kage to ever live!
> ...


now i will find the chapter disappointing, whatever it is -_-


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 10, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Chapter: The Second God of Shinobi
> Muu: (!)  Crumbles into dust.
> Sarutobi: Edo Tensei...how?  Damn you Orochimaru, you continue to treat your subordinates like trash, you could never inherit my Will of Fire after all.  (Tears in the old man's eyes)
> Kabuto: kukuku, by using Anko as a medium, I was able to fool the Death God into thinking Orochimaru-sama sacrificed himself to free the soul of his old sensei, that combined with the soul of Muu allowed me to bring him forth.  Now then Shinobi Alliance, let's see how you fare against the strongest of the 5 Kage to ever live!
> ...


Omg please be true


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 10, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Chapter: The Second God of Shinobi
> Muu: (!)  Crumbles into dust.
> Sarutobi: Edo Tensei...how?  Damn you Orochimaru, you continue to treat your subordinates like trash, you could never inherit my Will of Fire after all.  (Tears in the old man's eyes)
> Kabuto: kukuku, by using Anko as a medium, I was able to fool the Death God into thinking Orochimaru-sama sacrificed himself to free the soul of his old sensei, that combined with the soul of Muu allowed me to bring him forth.  Now then Shinobi Alliance, let's see how you fare against the strongest of the 5 Kage to ever live!
> ...



Yes! Please be Hiruzen!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 10, 2011)

somebody fast, send this prediction to kishi


----------



## auem (Oct 10, 2011)

what was the trans of that 'spoiler' posted by deadly monk..?


----------



## Klue (Oct 10, 2011)

It would be even better if Kabuto found a way to restore Hiruzen's youth. 




auem said:


> what was the trans of that 'spoiler' posted by deadly monk..?



lol, no.

The spoiler is way too short.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish that my prediction would come true.  Pretty please Kishi-sama


----------



## auem (Oct 10, 2011)

hiruzen alone would be anti-climax....bring back all 4 hokages..


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 10, 2011)

auem said:


> hiruzen alone would be anti-climax....bring back all 4 hokages..



^This, either Kabuto finds a way to break the seal and summons them all or he doesn't summon any of them.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> *It would be even better if Kabuto found a way to restore Hiruzen's youth*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has to be handicapped someway for the allaince to win. :ho


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 11, 2011)

What is deadly monk s spoiler trAns.?


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> にカブト用としてイタチは目の前に表示されます。カブトに月読が角は瞬間の停止を召喚する。ムウは凍結新し い召喚を打ち消さ。新しい散歩提携忍、ナルト召喚は満たしています。ボディ本当のナルトとタコその出会いの 森マダラの六さん。。！！



Basically.  Itachi shows his eyes to Kabuto and traps him in tsukuyomi. In the instant the Kabuto is caught in tsukuyomi the edo's freeze.  Some new ninja  shows up (I think, I'm a bit unsure about that part).  Madara and his six paths find Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 11, 2011)

Gaara beats 6 coffin and maybe Muu
Itachi vs Kabuto


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Chapter: The Second God of Shinobi
> Muu: (!)  Crumbles into dust.
> Sarutobi: Edo Tensei...how?  Damn you Orochimaru, you continue to treat your subordinates like trash, you could never inherit my Will of Fire after all.  (Tears in the old man's eyes)
> Kabuto: kukuku, by using Anko as a medium, I was able to fool the Death God into thinking Orochimaru-sama sacrificed himself to free the soul of his old sensei, that combined with the soul of Muu allowed me to bring him forth.  Now then Shinobi Alliance, let's see how you fare against the strongest of the 5 Kage to ever live!
> ...



why did you stop? keep going. it was just getting good


----------



## Deadway (Oct 11, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Gaara beats 6 coffin and maybe Muu
> Itachi vs Kabuto



ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Talis (Oct 11, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Gaara beats 6 coffin and maybe Muu
> Itachi vs Kabuto



Gaara beats 6th coffin...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice joke.


----------



## Lunki (Oct 11, 2011)

6th coffin is Naruto?s battle.

please no more Gaara...


----------



## Taijukage (Oct 11, 2011)

Watever we get, it will be disappointing next to prime Hiruzen showing up


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2011)

i just predict itachi next chapter 


when, where, how, who, why? i fucking don't know but i can feel it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess it's a bit much too think we'll get early spoilers again


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I guess it's a bit much too think we'll get early spoilers again



Yup, but you never know. If we do get early spoilers again they should come pretty soon.


----------



## Ziek (Oct 11, 2011)

To all those thinking it's RS in the final coffin: If RS is summoned he'll be a dying old man without the Juubi. Epic.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 11, 2011)

Prediction(if i am right) :I will make a thread about how i was right about the 6th coffin beeing the Death God. 
You will be forced to buy me a cookie and sent it to my home


----------



## bach (Oct 11, 2011)

in the next chapter we well see the sixth coffin: an uzumaki leader!

tobi was so scared of him because the uzumakis were the only ones specilized in sealing jutsu and capable to seal him definitily.

tobi is considered a true immortal, but the sixth coffin can neutralize his immortality.

because of this fear tobi let the other countries destroy the wirpool country.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's my first go at a Prediction - 

The Wrath of Whirlpool

We see a coffin arise from the sand at Muu's feet.

_Scene changes to the battlefields_ 

We recieve comments on how the zetsu threat has been finished.

Several pages occur with healing and the alliance starts reorganising the troops due to how many ninja have died.

_Scene back to Muu_

Muu summons the Whirlpool leader!

Kabuto explains that the whirlpool village was feared solely because of the leader's power over seals. However it wasn't his ability at creating seals which the other villages feared...

_Scene changes _

Several of the seals covering the edos get released!

_Scene back to Kabuto_

...It was his ability to control the state of any _existing_ seal within a country sized range which they feared.

Cliffhanger - "The Edo's have all returned!" 
Just how can a weakened alliance deal with them?


Future predictions for the storyline: 

- Kabuto releases the jinchuuriki seals on Naruto and Bee with the whirlpool leader.
- Itachi saves the day!  
- The now released Hachibi and Kyuubi get sealed by Madara
- Gedo Mazo Juubi appears


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Here's my first go at a Prediction -
> 
> The Wrath of Whirlpool
> 
> ...






Reading This Theory Got My Eyeballs Hanging Down from my Face 

This Theory is Very Very Logical, God i Hope your Right!


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 11, 2011)

*@CA182:* That would be the worst writing ever, after finishing their stories the Edos will be all un-sealed again? That's not the right thing to do.

Only Hiashi [or Hizashi] , Kakuzu and Dan need to fight now. Kishi wouldn't just give those last moments to everyone just now to un-seal them again.

If that happens, they'll all be trolled hard, like the 6th Coffin killing them all to show his power , or absorb their power or any major bs like that.

Or do you really think Kishi is gonna give a full fight to everyone again? 

Or Naruto comes up with a Fuiinjutsu Rasengan and seal them all, or Sasuke clean them all up with Amateratsu Sword [the Edos will be burning for 7 days , so no regeneration] or like I said they become fodder/hype for the 6th Coffin.


* But * on the 6th Coffin being the Uzumaki Clan Leader , Ushizokage [or something like that] I agree


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Reading This Theory Got My Eyeballs Hanging Down from my Face
> 
> This Theory is Very Very Logical, God i Hope your Right!



Lol thanks for the compliment! 

It just struck me as strange that Itachi is going of to end edo tensei when at the moment there's no need as they're all sealed...
(Also Kabuto's lack of worry over the edos getting sealed is a huge clue, that they're returning in some form...)

@*SageRafa* - It's mainly if the edo's are all sealed, Itachi's future heroic moment is pointless.
It doesn't mean the edos will fight again, just that the alliance will look f*cked for the cliffhanger. (And Kabuto will look like God as well )


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 11, 2011)

Naruto vs. Uzumaki clan leader would be the most awesome thing ever


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 11, 2011)

I understood but Itachi is going to stop the User, why [we know that even if Kabuto dies they'll keep going]? Because the good Edos [Edo Kages and former Shinobis of Villages] will retain their personality [and no one controlling], so they'll join the alliance.

And if that happens they'll all be fodder to 6th Coffin, Madara or Sasuke. So I prefer to see them all sealed away than a major trolling 




JuubiSage said:


> Naruto vs. Uzumaki clan leader would be the most awesome thing ever




Also this, Naruto will learn the "basics/fundamentals" of Fuiinjutsu and he'll master finnally "that jutsu" and problably give him a hint to complete RasenDama [Bijuudama Rasengan] :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 11, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Also this, Naruto will learn the "basics/fundamentals" of Fuiinjutsu and he'll master finnally "that jutsu" and problably give him a hint to complete RasenDama [Bijuudama Rasengan] :ho



Do want


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Do want



Believe it - dattebayo ! 

I just want Gaara and Oonoki to leave him alone, because if not it's gonna be a 3 on 1 fight, I want to see how Naruto deals with Fuiinjutsu and if he knows someones [sort of like when he pulles RS Seal on Kyuubi - Tori Gates].


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 11, 2011)

Predic-fic

Muu stands up. In front of him is a puff of smoke. We only see feet. Muu looks at this new summon. "You..! You are--"

Scene switches. The Kage HQ is in uproar. The sensors have noticed a new summon and someone that fits Muu-sama's chakra profile. They immediately relay this information to Gaara and Oonoki.

Oonoki is the first to respond. "Muu-sama's instant cloning technique, ugh.. I'm getting old. How could I forget.." Gaara just silently stares at him. "Don't worry, " Oonoki says. "Muu's at half power now. He shouldn't be able to use his dust release."

"But there's more" the HQ communication nin says. "A new chakra was detected. Muu summoned a new individual."

Suddenly, around all battlefields, Naruto and his clones that are in either Sage or Kyuubi-shroud-mode stop and look to the west. "What's this feeling.." he thinks. "Naruto! What's wrong? Which ones are the white things?!" a few nins shout out in panic. The real Naruto and Bee stand atop some trees. "Uncle Bee.." Naruto says. Bee stares blankly into the distance, sweat coming from his forehead. "This is wack.. how did this friend get THAT one back.."

Back at Muu and the new summon. Gaara's eye of sand hovers around a sand dune. "Who is it?" HQ asks. "Please describe him."

"It's.. her."

A flashback starts.

Gaara was floating in front of Akatsuki's statue, while the one-tail Shukaku was ripped from his body. As he fell down, he was caught by a lady in pink robes. She wears a mask similar to the Death God's facial hair.

"Gaara-san, I'm Mikoto. I'm here to invite you to the afterlife."

Gaara's body falls to the ground as the woman supports his spirit. "Let's go, for now. Your story hasn't finished."

Back to the real world. Gaara is visibly shocked as Oonoki looks at him quizzically.

"He summoned the Goddess of creation."

Mikoto, the Goddess of creation, looks at Muu. "I'm.. so.. sorry.."

Kabuto grins. "Let's test this out on something immortal first."

Mikoto grabs a spear from out of thin air. Muu, unable to move, gasps "The spear Ame-no-nuboko, the heavenly spear.."

And in that instant, she stabs the spear into the ground. The entire area turns to water, the air starts to burn, the sand under water starts to liquify into a lava-like substance, winds blow in a hurricane of lava, rock, water and fire. They are suspended in the air. Muu is gradually being torn to shreds and regenerating. The entire area swirls into a mixture of all these super-heated elements and envelop Muu. A perfect sphere forms around him and in an instant.. the entire area around Mikoto is destroyed. A perfect spherical shaped hole. And a tiny, massively dense ball of matter falls to the ground. Shattering in billions of pieces.

The explosion of this ball wipes out an area 100 kilometers across.

End of series.

But hey, at least Madara died.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Cliffhanger - *"The Edo's have all returned!" *
> Just how can a weakened alliance deal with them?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would Kabuto have gotten DNA for the Goddess of Creation?


----------



## Trent (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Lol thanks for the compliment!
> 
> It just struck me as strange that Itachi is going of to end edo tensei when at the moment there's no need as they're all sealed...
> (Also Kabuto's lack of worry over the edos getting sealed is a huge clue, that they're returning in some form...)
> ...



Well, it wouldn't be pointless since the Alliance's army sealing the Edos only ever was a temporary fix to stop them rampaging until Kabuto could be found, genjutsued and forced to release them.

Itachi would just be the one responsible to do that final & crucial part of the plan. 

And Kabuto's 6th coffin still could be active and causing big losses to the Alliance's army when that happens.

You don't need _all_ Edos doing that for Itachi's actions to be dramatically heroic.


----------



## ryz (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Future predictions for the storyline:
> 
> - Kabuto releases the jinchuuriki seals on Naruto and Bee with the whirlpool leader.
> - Itachi saves the day!
> ...


- The seal on all Hyuugas gets released, Neji is a free bird!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It just struck me as strange that Itachi is going of to end edo tensei when at the moment there's no need as they're all sealed...



Kimimaro is sealed? Chiyo? Chuukichi? Pakura? Gari? Last Generation Swordsmen? Six Jinchuuriki? 

And according to Kabuto's board, there are still others we have yet to see. Don't tell me they are already sealed too. 



Edit: I DPed.


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> How would Kabuto have gotten DNA for the Goddess of Creation?



He wouldn't, it's just a super special awesomesummon  Some summon death Gods, some summon the Gods of creation.


----------



## Thor (Oct 11, 2011)

I predict Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 11, 2011)

He's been rampaging for days and nights. That guy's bound to be tired.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 11, 2011)

I predict:


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2011)

You know I'm surprised Kabuto hasn't genetically engineered a Shinobi the same way he genetically made Manda superior. 

Maybe that's why he wants a Zetsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 11, 2011)

Well he did enhance the Zetsu army.


----------



## auem (Oct 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I predict:



too many Photoshopped fakes..


----------



## withering blossoms (Oct 11, 2011)

I predict that fucking Sixth Coffin.

Or Kabuto's "that jutsu", whatever. Seriously, Kishi, you call the chapter "Kabuto's Trump Card", you know we all know what that means, and then you don't even show it?


----------



## Ferno (Oct 11, 2011)

Whatever happens, this chapter needs to be good; in less than three months this year will be over, and minus Itachi/Nagato, haven't felt satisfied with any of the chapters at all. 



auem said:


> too many Photoshopped fakes..



I'm not entirely convinced their fakes. The photographer has got the centre of gravity right on all the objects, like the hammer, or maybe he just paid extra attention to those details...


----------



## Yuna (Oct 11, 2011)

Ferno said:


> I'm not entirely convinced their fakes. The photographer has got the centre of gravity right on all the objects, like the hammer, or maybe he just paid extra attention to those details...


They appear to be genuine:


The motorcycle one is iffy, though. The rest are entirely believable.


----------



## Talis (Oct 11, 2011)

Any1 knows how long left for the spoilers?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 11, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Any1 knows how long left for the spoilers?



At least 14-15 hours.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2011)

Trent said:


> Well, it wouldn't be pointless since the Alliance's army sealing the Edos only ever was a temporary fix to stop them rampaging until Kabuto could be found, genjutsued and forced to release them.
> 
> Itachi would just be the one responsible to do that final & crucial part of the plan.
> 
> ...



Meh... I didn't mean it wouldn't be heroic, but him defeating edo tensei now wouldn't have that great heroic impact that it could.

Basically just when the alliance believes they are defeated because of the edos returning, Itachi completely saves the day. (Like a batman. )

I just really can't see him beating edo tensei now as it won't have the same sort of impact as a scenario like that.



Klue said:


> Kimimaro is sealed? Chiyo? Chuukichi? Pakura? Gari? Last Generation Swordsmen? Six Jinchuuriki?
> 
> And according to Kabuto's board, there are still others we have yet to see. Don't tell me they are already sealed too.



Except for the jinchuuriki's who are with Madara, can you call any of the other edo's as dangerous as the Kage, akatsuki members or the KinGin duo?

(Although I guess if the 6th coffin is GAR enough, it could have the same feel as the previous edo's returned... )


----------



## Deadway (Oct 11, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> Prediction(if i am right) :I will make a thread about how i was right about the 6th coffin beeing the Death God.
> You will be forced to buy me a cookie and sent it to my home



I already made a prediction like that on the second page 

Predictions:

Muu summons someone or something?

A cloud of smoke appears
Muu: No coffin? A regular summoning jutsu?
The smoke fades away, but no one is there?
Muu: Is this some kind of joke? i don't even sens...!!??
Muu has a shocked face on
Muu: What? I...can't move! This.....
Muu:Is this reaper!
-----------------------
Scene switches to InoShikaCho area
Naruto: That's all of em!
Chouza: Good work naruto
Naruto looks at Dan
Naruto: is he the only edo tensei guy thing left?
Shikamaru: Here..yea two others ran off, Kakuzu from Akatsuki and Hizashi from the hyuga.
--------------------
Scnee switches to both kakuzu and hizashi
Kakuzu and Hizashi are both looking down at something
Kakuzu: Now I know why he sent me along with you specifically.
Hizashi: What...is this?
Kakuzu: If I'm correct, the one controlling us needs our human reproductive abilities...to reproduce...the person in there.
Panel shown them looking down at Hidan's grave.
--------------------------------
Kabuto-
Kabuto: The death god, Jashin, requires a human sacrifice to summon...unfortunately that meant killing off one of my top edo's, Muu.
But the price is small to what I can achieve, with him now in my control, I can sneak up on anyone, that includes Naruto and the 8 tails....and as a bonus maybe Tobi as well. Unfortunately I need a vessel to extract the jinchurikis once their soul is eaten, and that is where Hidan comes in. I can't use an edo tensei since it contradicts my talismans commands, but Hidan formally made a contract with Jashin so it should be no problem.
------------------------------------
Scene switches to Naruto and KillerBee
Killerbee and Naruto are dashing through the trees
Naruto: uncle bee, I'm going to go to granny Tsunade and them, but i need you to go to Kakashi sensei as back up
Killerbee: No can do Naruto, I made a promise to Iruko!
Naruto: It's Iruka...
Naruto: But you can trust me, I won't be in any danger.
KillerBee: ....
----------------------------------
Scene switches to Onoki and Gaara
Onoki and Gaara are shocked
Onoki: What is this?\
Gaara: I thought we sealed him but...
Onoki: That may be but...someone killed Muu...or should we say..
Muu is turned to stone
Onoki: something.
-------------------------------------------
Scene switches to Kakashi and co
Kakashi is about to engage the swordsman with the shield breaker
Kakashi and him clash with their swords
Kakashi: Even with raiton streaming in the beheader blade, I can't get passed his sword?
The Swordsman impacts his sword with the hammer and splits the beheader blade in half
Gai is severely cut up by the threaded needle and Lee is engaging Hozuki who's got him by the throat with a water arm
Gai: Shit! Lee!
Hozuki points his finger at Lee and is about to fire when suddenly Suigetsu comes out of no where and cuts his brother in half with a samurai sword
Kakashi is being held by the hair of Kisam'es teacher when juugo comes and crushes him
Gai: Who are these guys?
Suigetsu: let's just say, were the good guys now.
Chapter ends.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 11, 2011)

This Manga needs Kakashi

Kakashi vs Kabuto will happen.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 11, 2011)

muu summons RS.

RS summons every ninja in the world that ever died.

RS overpowers kabuto control and kills kabuto. He then reveals hes a woman and then everyone gets trolled.

/END


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> muu summons RS.
> 
> RS summons every ninja in the world that ever died.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the makings for the greatest chapter of all time.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 11, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> muu summons RS.
> 
> RS summons every ninja in the world that ever died.
> 
> ...


I support this trolling.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This Manga needs Kakashi
> 
> Kakashi vs Kabuto will happen.



kabuto would be to much for kakashi, kakshi would run out of chakra and die again, i rather see itachi vs kabuto


----------



## Agony (Oct 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This Manga needs Kakashi
> 
> Kakashi vs Kabuto will happen.



dream on..dream on.


----------



## MihaiJ (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope Itachi will finally come!


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope I'm right in predicting that its EMS Madara. 

More material for my Madara Respect Thread if its turns out that way.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 11, 2011)

Mu summons the freaking beastly inhuman person/animal and then it proceeds to do something incredible like rape mu or a super jutsu. Then it switches to kakashi fighting the swordsman and or flashbacks of his rampage fight


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2011)

Mu summon the other kages that havent been summoned.


----------



## Federer (Oct 11, 2011)

We will see Itachi and or Madara. 



Hopefully.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 11, 2011)

My prediction is that the chapter will be very "dark" - mainly because the last one kind of gave the sense of "winning", with the main characters ating strong, brave and confident. I guess their hopes will be shaken soon.


----------



## Rama (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope the chapter is divided into 2 parts Muu summon and something about Madara(haven't seen him in a while)


----------



## CA182 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> My prediction is that the chapter will be very "dark" - mainly because the last one kind of gave the sense of "winning", with the main characters ating strong, brave and confident. I guess their hopes will be shaken soon.



Do you mean Character death dark, or just plain hopelessness?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Mu summons his gold cloths, it's then revealed he is aries mu from saint seiya, he solos


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Oct 11, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic-fic
> 
> Muu stands up. In front of him is a puff of smoke. We only see feet. Muu looks at this new summon. "You..! You are--"
> 
> ...




Lolss Reading This was like reading Fanfiction  

EpicNess!


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 11, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Do you mean Character death dark, or just plain hopelessness?



Plain hopelessness; I do not know this character.


----------



## Pendulum (Oct 11, 2011)

Whatever we get - I hope Kakashi is in it!


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Oct 11, 2011)

This is who Muu will Summon



its No one other Than The Mighty Lord Jashin. 

he's Hidan's Former sensei and a master of curse jutsu.

He Has The ability to place a terrifying curse on anyone he looks at.

The worst part is.....he's immortal just like Hidan, and he can control his swords using telekenises, and unlike hidan he doesnt need to draw a jashin symbol on the ground in order to use a ritual.

Kabuto will use this guy to troll the entire shinobi alliance


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 11, 2011)

Kabuto is so doomed if his "trump card" is Illidan


----------



## vered (Oct 11, 2011)

should be a great chapter tomorrow.


----------



## edangs (Oct 11, 2011)

i predict Muu will summon the shinobi god of fuuinjutsu to undo the seals on all of the edos.

thats kabutos trump card.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 11, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> This is who Muu will Summon





JuubiSage said:


> Kabuto is so doomed if his "trump card" is Illidan



Yeah Kabuto is screwed if he summoned Illidan...

now if he summoned this guy instead he might have a chance:


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Trump Card, Mecha Edo Hidan


----------



## BroKage (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if the trump card will wreak more havoc than Gedo Mazo did.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Oct 11, 2011)

Were missing a famous nin that isn't in the death gods belly, hatake sakumo.


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 11, 2011)

Sarutobi Sasuke , Uzumaki Clan Leader , RS's Elder Son, Uzumaki Mito , Uzumaki Kushina, Uchiha Fugaku , Uchiha Izuna or even one of the Shodai's Kages 

And I bet there are more.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

DarkRasengan said:


> Were missing a famous nin that isn't in the death gods belly, hatake sakumo.



I'd bloody love that, but I thought that wasn't possible because his spirit moved on or something?

Kakashi and Kabuto have an awesome rivalry and what better way to make Kakashi go crazy than to bring back Sakumo/Obito/Rin.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Oct 11, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke , Uzumaki Clan Leader , RS's Elder Son, Uzumaki Mito , Uzumaki Kushina, Uchiha Fugaku , Uchiha Izuna or even one of the Shodai's Kages
> 
> And I bet there are more.



It would be cool to see Sasuke Sarutobi.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 11, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke , Uzumaki Clan Leader , RS's Elder Son, Uzumaki Mito , Uzumaki Kushina, *Uchiha Fugaku *, Uchiha Izuna or even one of the Shodai's Kages
> 
> And I bet there are more.



Not sure if you are serious 

Izuna or Sakumo


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

F**K Izuna! The last thing we need is another non-Vote-Madara Mangekyou Sharingan user running around.

It would be funny to see EMS Edo-Madara out perform Edo-Hashirama. N****s gonna be maaaaaaaad.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 11, 2011)

If its EMS Madara, it'd be interesting to see.

With his weakened form he moves so fast that Minato resorts to Hiraishin to beat him in the battle of speed and he seems physically strong as illustrated by how he blocked Suigetsu's sword and how he removed his own arm; his 'prime' body form must be monstrous if this is the case.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> If its EMS Madara, it'd be interesting to see.
> 
> With his weakened form he moves so fast that Minato resorts to Hiraishin to beat him in the battle of speed and he seems physically strong as illustrated by how he blocked Suigetsu's sword and how he removed his own arm; his 'prime' body form must be monstrous if this is the case.



If the 6th coffin is EMS Madara, tobi can't be Madara too...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

DarkRasengan said:


> Were missing a famous nin that isn't in the death gods belly, hatake sakumo.



I havent forgotten.

Just don't see him fit being summoned to Gaara's Division.

Sakumo is possible though.

Other personal suggestions:
Monzaemon Chikamatsu
3rd Kazekage
Hiruko


----------



## SageRafa (Oct 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not sure if you are serious
> 
> Izuna or Sakumo




I believe Fugaku will have some special haxx ability that he didn't use against Itachi because he was sneak-attacked/wasn't expecting it/couldn't fight against his own son or some other bs reason.

If he was Police's Captain + Leader of the Uchiha Clan + the father of Itachi and Sasuke, he will be definitely strong if Edo'ed 


But it's RS Elder Son or Uzumaki Clan Leader, who else could scare Madara/fight on par with Current Naruto? :ho


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

What's wrong with listing Uchiha Fugaku? He was the head of the Uchiha Clan - you know, one of the strongest and most feared clans ever.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But it's RS Elder Son or Uzumaki Clan Leader, who else could scare Madara/fight on par with Current Naruto? :ho


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I havent forgotten.
> 
> Just don't see him fit being summoned to Gaara's Division.
> 
> ...



Monzaemon is actually a very nice suggestion of yours - in fact we know about him just a bit less than about Rikudou Sennin, and he could potentially be an interesting character.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 11, 2011)

DarkRasengan said:


> Were missing a famous nin that isn't in the death gods belly, hatake sakumo.



Hasn`t Sakumo moved somewhere to unreachable Heaven?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Predic-fic
> 
> Muu stands up. In front of him is a puff of smoke. We only see feet. Muu looks at this new summon. "You..! You are--"
> 
> ...


should be izanami


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> What's wrong with listing Uchiha Fugaku? He was the head of the Uchiha Clan - you know, one of the strongest and most feared clans ever.



I would be willing to bet that Fugaku did have the MS just like his sons.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Hasn`t Sakumo moved somewhere to unreachable Heaven?



I thought he was in purgatory but then moved on, to Heaven (Pure World), after his chat with Kakashi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

who wants to make a bet that its Madara? 


Madara is the most plot interesting option for the 6th coffin, any other would just fight and vanish, but Madara would be a huge plot twist. If kishi is as wise as he used to be, it will be Madara.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree Jeanne. In a odd way, Madara makes the most sense - it would further serve to make Tobi's character even more interesting.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

yep it would bring the whole who the fuck is tobi back to the table.

plus, tobi himself doesnt seem normal either, an even bigger twist would be if tobi is indeed part of madara's soul that managed to stay alive.


kishi loves to steal from harry potter, it would be just another thing.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, I'm a fan of the 'splintered soul' theories also. If it's done properly it could be a nice twist.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 11, 2011)

Tobi is an illusion.


----------



## Klue (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yep it would bring the whole who the fuck is tobi back to the table.
> 
> plus, tobi himself doesnt seem normal either, an even bigger twist would be *if tobi is indeed part of madara's soul that managed to stay alive.*
> 
> ...



The "lawling" would come before the "raging". That's how I would respond to it.

Regardless, I hope to see Kabuto revive a member of both the Uzumaki and Senju Clans before this war reaches its conclusion.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> should be izanami



Izanami-no-Mikoto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Yep, I'm a fan of the 'splintered soul' theories also. If it's done properly it could be a nice twist.


could be that Madara spited in two like Muu just did.


----------



## Taki (Oct 11, 2011)

It better not be Sakumo, he's not strong enough to scare Madara.


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Izanami-no-Mikoto



that is more likely than ever seeing the whole mother theme thing.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 11, 2011)

As much as I want to see the sixth coffin... I have a feeling that we'll probably see the coffin, Muu sees it and looks shocked then it changes to something like Kakashi or Naruto/Sasuke... then we don't see the coffin's contents for another few months. 

I hope that prediction is wrong... at least a face at the end, even a silhouette or shadow will do.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> that is more likely than ever seeing the whole mother theme thing.



Mother Theme?


----------



## Mochi (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Mother Theme?



You know with Kushina, then Karura... Kishi loves his mommy


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 11, 2011)

i predict the 6th coffin is ''plot no jutsu'' in human form. only tnj can defeat pnj


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict the 6th coffin is ''plot no jutsu'' in human form. only tnj can defeat pnj



Obvious answer.
Trump Card = Kishimoto.

Muu: You are....!
Kishimoto: Where is your god now?


----------



## Addy (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Mother Theme?



kushina, and gaara's mother "i didn't even read those chapters aside from some pages to remember her name ".

it was kushina and gaara's mom who solved naruto and gaara's hatred/revenge/loneliness.

how much are you willin to bet that it will be mikoto who solves sasuke's hatred/revenge/loneliness? 


she convinces sasuke to not destroy konoha because she loved it even if unlike kushina and gaara's mom, she was killed by her son who was manipulated by the village she tried to destroy through the uchiha coup


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2011)

6 coffin is the real akatsuki leader


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2011)

I am glad we are getting a chapter this week. I predict a great chapter.



SageRafa said:


> Sarutobi Sasuke , *Uzumaki Clan Leader*, *RS's Elder Son & Younger Son,* Uzumaki Mito , Uzumaki Kushina, Uchiha *Fugaku , Uchiha Izuna or even one of the Shodai's Kages*
> 
> And I bet there are more.



I approve of the bolded and I added the younger Rikudou son.

I say Enzaemon.



Kay Faraday said:


> I havent forgotten.
> 
> Just don't see him fit being summoned to Gaara's Division.
> 
> ...



I don't think there was a ninja called Chikamatsu, the term was used for the 10 puppets Chiyo could use and according to Sasori they were all Enzaemon's puppets/materpieces.

And Hiruko is a filler movie character. 



Klue said:


> I thought he was in purgatory but then moved on, to Heaven (Pure World), after his chat with Kakashi.



You're right.

Unless we found out that just when Sakumo said his parting words to Kakashi he was right then Edo Tensei'd back by Kabuto, while him was still preparing his Edo army to join Madara. Could be.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)

Fugaku?

The same guy who got owned by an 13 year old Itachi?


----------



## Deadway (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't want some uchiha shit or some sage shit coming out again and taking the spotlight, we need someone with just pure skills, none of that bloodline bullshit.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 11, 2011)

I predict the mystery summons to be Torune.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 11, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I predict the mystery summons to be Torune.


they used his body for.. i don't remember 

but i think they used him for something

him and fu


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ryan said:


> they used his body for.. i don't remember
> 
> but i think they used him for something
> 
> him and fu


I'm not sure i follow, Kabuto used Fu's body to resurrect Torune when Madara went gangsta and broke his neck.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

Taki said:


> It better not be Sakumo, he's not strong enough to scare Madara.



Unless Sakumo somehow found Zetzu which in turn led him to Madara and found out all his secrets, so Madara and him had a mini scuffle. Soon after Madara sneaked up on Sakumo (which was accidently Kakashi's fault) and killed him.


----------



## Taki (Oct 11, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Unless Sakumo somehow found Zetzu which in turn led him to Madara and found out all his secrets, so Madara and him had a mini scuffle. Soon after Madara sneaked up on Sakumo (which was accidently Kakashi's fault) and killed him.



Yeah...no. It was stated that he committed suicide.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 11, 2011)

I know this is slim chance, but I hope the secret summon is summoning a new character, a super strong Uzumaki in the throes of their being a Jinchuuriki of Kyuubi. Maybe a strong female. The manga needs a badass one :3


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

Taki said:


> Yeah...no. It was stated that he committed suicide.



That's what Madara wanted you to think 

Hopefully it's someone decent. I don't care for any Uchiha bar Itachi and Sasuke. Even Madara to me is a poor villian compared with part 1 Orochimaru. I don't really care for any senju bar the hokages either, nor the Uzimaki's. Madara's brother would be alright, I just hope it has a family tie with someone.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2011)

zetsu vs mei and we see the coffin opening at the end of the chapter


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> zetsu vs mei and we see the coffin opening at the end of the chapter
> 
> 
> it is only out by now during early releases only



True, but it's not uncommon for me to wake up and come down stairs around 7am and see the chapter there - infact it's nearly always out by then. Of course then I go back to bed and wake up at 6 pm


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I don't think there was a ninja called Chikamatsu, the term was used for the 10 puppets Chiyo could use and according to Sasori they were all Enzaemon's puppets/materpieces.
> 
> And Hiruko is a filler movie character.





Meh.I only followed the naruwiki Page.


So were Gari,Pakura,Toroi and Chuukichi and they're in the Manga.
All from the same Movie Hiruko was in.
If they made it then so can he.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 11, 2011)

I still predict that we will be trolled and _not_ find out in 559 who Muu is summoning. I don't mean a mystery coffin or shadow, but rather change of POV to other characters. 10 chapters of Kankurou/Chiyo/Deidara, Juugo/Kimimaro, Suigetsu/Sai/Kakashi/Swordsmen, here we come! 

... Right?  If I were a troll, that's what I would do after such an epic last page to 558.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 11, 2011)

daschysta said:


> KAAAAAKAAAASHIIIIIII



No... no.... and no....

He ain't getting any more panel time (he already killed Zabuza twice)......

Time is better spent somewhere else like Black Zetsu vs. Mizukage + others.....


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Meh.I only followed the naruwiki Page.
> 
> 
> So were Gari,Pakura,Toroi and Chuukichi and they're in the Manga.
> ...



he seemed to only have used the designs but the abilities are diffrent cause we never saw hiruko use their abilities that were used in the manga


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

This chapter will have the Muu fight, then the last page will either show 2 panels of Sasuke or Neji and co.

How long has it been since we saw Kakashi? 3 months?


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 11, 2011)

I see Uzumaki Mito, Uzumaki best leader, Sakumo, Kushina, Fugaku, Sasuke Sarutobi, Asuma?s brother, ... but hey, let?s think about funny summonings.

I predict Muu summons his sealed half. Or maybe Raiga. Even Sasori would be nice (hey, leave him alone, would you?). But what I want to see above all things is...
























A second coffin inside the 6th coffin!


----------



## daschysta (Oct 11, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> No... no.... and no....
> 
> He ain't getting any more panel time (he already killed Zabuza twice)......
> 
> Time is better spent somewhere else like Black Zetsu vs. Mizukage + others.....



False. Kakashi will get more time. If kakashi's fight wasn't going to get shown his division wouldn't still be fighting, the edo's would have dissipated when madara called time-out, but they didn't. His division isn't done. Kakashi's division will finish, and kakashi himself will probably get another fight even alongside naruto.


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 11, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Time is better spent somewhere else like Black Zetsu vs. Mizukage + others.....


That's right  It's been so long since then that I _forgot_ about Black Zetsu being on hold.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he seemed to only have used the designs but the abilities are diffrent cause we never saw hiruko use their abilities that were used in the manga



Never said he'd have to use the same abilities just that he can appear like the other 4 even with other abilities.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> I see Uzumaki Mito, Uzumaki best leader, Sakumo, Kushina, *Fugaku*, Sasuke Sarutobi, Asuma?s brother, ... but hey, let?s think about funny summonings.
> 
> I predict Muu summons his sealed half. Or maybe Raiga. Even Sasori would be nice (hey, leave him alone, would you?). But what I want to see above all things is...
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call this impossible given Sasuke's and Itachi's MS abilities implying their family is based upon Shinto Kamis.

Itachi - Susanoo,Amaterasu,Tsukuyomi
Sasuke - Kagutsuchi and appearantly Takemikazuchi in addition.
About the latter:
Takemikazuchi is a Kami identified with Futsunushi.
Kami of Thunder/Lightning as well as Kenshi/Kenjutsu and ujigami of bowyers/bowmakers.

So it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Fugaku has some power relating to the Myth of Izanagi when his sons have MS powers relating to the children of Izanami and Izanagi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> I wouldn't call this impossible given Sasuke's and Itachi's MS abilities implying their family is based upon Shinto Kamis.
> 
> Itachi - Susanoo,Amaterasu,Tsukuyomi
> Sasuke - Kagutsuchi and appearantly Takemikazuchi in addition.
> ...


i agree


and imo, i dont think that sasuke's and itachi's powers just happened, it could be something about strong inheritance, or fugaku or mikoto had something special, even both.

i still think that mikoto was madara's granddaughter or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i still think that mikoto was madara's granddaughter or something.



You think Madara actually had kids?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You think Madara actually had kids?


why not


nobody thought that itachi had a girlfriend and he did.


what would have stopped madara from fucking some uchiha woman before deserting?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You think Madara actually had kids?



Why not?  He's been alive for like 100yrs and I don't think they have ninja condoms.  So unless you're suggesting he's a virgin then it's possible.  I think it's possible he did have children during his Uchiha clan leader days.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

if we look at his age when he left, its more likely that he had a woman than not.

perhaps he had a lover that he had to abandon to desert...

hashirama had his wife, why not madara?

it would give him a lot of character depth if its true.

and if mikoto was really related to him, it would totally explain his respect for itachi, and his thing with sasuke.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

If it skips the trump card im gonna kill someone


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty sure Chapter 552 negates any possibility of Madara having a wife and kids, could be wrong though as he was the Leader of the Uchiha Clan.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Pretty sure Chapter 552 negates any possibility of Madara having a wife and kids, could be wrong though as he was the Leader of the Uchiha Clan.


Would not be surprised at all if madara was sasukes and itachis great grandfarther


----------



## bleakwinter (Oct 11, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> No... no.... and no....
> 
> He ain't getting any more panel time (he already killed Zabuza twice)......
> 
> Time is better spent somewhere else like Black Zetsu vs. Mizukage + others.....



This, This and This.

We've seen Kakashi fight hundreds of times. We've even seen him 'die'. I doubt there's anything new or interesting he could show us. Black Zetsu was introduced so early in the series and is the last original Akatsuki member left. We've yet to see him fight.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

He was King Uchiha at the time...im sure he got alot of love..by da ladies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

see that the lines are already getting tied for naruto, he is being linked to nawaki, that was hashirama's grandson.

i bet that kishi will relate sasuke directly to madara, he loves this, he loves the parallels.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 11, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Would not be surprised at all if madara was sasukes and itachis great grandfarther



Itachi's words > Your words.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Itachi's words > Your words.


what makes you think that itachi knew everything about madara?


how would itachi know if madara fucked an uchiha woman one night before leaving the village? what if not even madara knew about his son or daughter, and only got to discover later?


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Itachi's words > Your words.



He's obviously related to them somehow


----------



## Kanki (Oct 11, 2011)

Zetzu as a character doesn't really add anything - it's only if he's somehow connected to the 1st Hokage (which get's explored) will he be interested. If he was simply born from Hashirama's DNA then I'd be dissapointed.

Kakashi still has room to grow - we've seen him become much more confident recently, in every fight he's shown more and more jutsu - maybe we'll see some white chakra - perhaps Sakumo gave him some during their conversation that we'll see in a flashback? and we know he hates Kabuto. In part one they were compared by both Jiraiya and Orochimaru, we saw Kabuto fool Kakashi in the hospital then Kakashi challenging Kabuto to a fight, Kabuto then said something about Kakashi's sharingan which pissed him off, and now that Kabuto has ET we can see that rivalry develop further if Obito, Rin or Sakumo ever get revived (especially Obito). His story isn't over it. Naruto and/or Sasuke will deal with Madara later on. Quite frankly I'm bored of Naruto raping the entire world. He's beaten the 3rd Raikage, half of Muu, saved Hinata when all the other rookies were powerless, he battered some other dude a while ago....it's boring. Sasuke will be the exact same. 

Kakashi has had to "protect" in every one of his fights, whether it be against Zabuza, Hidan, Kakuzu or Pain. Deidara wasn't really a fight. Now that Naruto is god like we can hopefully see Kakashi fight 1 on  1 with no handicaps.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> see that the lines are already getting tied for naruto, he is being linked to nawaki, that was hashirama's grandson.
> 
> i bet that kishi will relate sasuke directly to madara, he loves this, he loves the parallels.



Wouldn't be surprised one bit if Madara's Son = Kagami.

Only named Uchiha that fits the gap.
Also I can so see Kishi pulling this off.
Madaras son in Tobiramas last Team along with the future Elders.

Madara
Kagami
Mikoto or Fugaku.
Sasuke and Itachi


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do people find it so far fetched that madara had a child


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> why not
> 
> nobody thought that itachi had a girlfriend and he did.
> 
> what would have stopped madara from fucking some uchiha woman before deserting?





Ninja Genius said:


> Why not?  He's been alive for like 100yrs and I don't think they have ninja condoms.  So unless you're suggesting he's a virgin then it's possible.  I think it's possible he did have children during his Uchiha clan leader days.





Ezekial said:


> Why do people find it so far fetched that madara had a child




Nothing in his behavior has indicated that he's ever had any remote interest in any human being other than his brother and the Shodai. Honestly, given the way he rants about the latter, I'd be surprised if he knows women exist. I don't think it's any more likely than Orochimaru having kids of his own.

At this point randomly having him have children would just be some shitty retcon, really. "Oh yea, and so-and-so is the descendent of Madara, by the way." Sure thing, Kishi. 

One of the biggest things I hate happening in a series is finding out right near the end that some character has random descendants somewhere despite the fact that neither they nor a love interest were ever hinted at in the entire series.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Wouldn't be surprised one bit if Madara's Son = Kagami.
> 
> Only named Uchiha that fits the gap.
> Also I can so see Kishi pulling this off.
> ...


would be crazy if it was kagami , would tie things even further.



Ezekial said:


> Why do people find it so far fetched that madara had a child



i dont get it either, actually there are higher possibilities that he had a child than not.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Madara is Sasuke's Great grandad, Fact


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing in his behavior has indicated that he's ever had any remote interest in any human being other than his brother and the Shodai. Honestly, given the way he rants about the latter, I'd be surprised if he knows women exist.
> 
> At this point randomly having him have children would just be some shitty retcon, really. "Oh yea, and so-and-so is the descendent of Madara, by the way." Sure thing, Kishi.
> 
> One of the biggest things I hate happening in a series is finding out right near the end that some character has random descendants somewhere despite the fact that neither they nor a love interest were ever hinted at in the entire series.





we dont need to go so far as him loving a woman, he could have used her simply to give him an heir .


imo think about those awesome genes, madara would never waste himself like that, he NEEDS to have heirs, even if his objective is experiment on them later...


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Madara is so self centered that him not having a seed to carry on his legacy makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 11, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Madara is so self centered that him not having a seed to carry on his legacy makes no sense what so ever.



Not really, he is so evil he believes no one is or will be good enough to live up to himself. I can't see Madara having a son, takes away from his swag.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> we dont need to go so far as him loving a woman, he could have used her simply to give him an heir .
> 
> 
> imo think about those awesome genes, madara would never waste himself like that, he NEEDS to have heirs, even if his objective is experiment on them later...





He really just doesn't strike me as the type. Having children requires some level of responsibility in a manga like this. Sure, he could have been a slam-bam-thank-you-ma'am kind of guy, which is possible, but we haven't seen anything like that in this manga yet so I doubt we will. Thus far in this series the only time a parent hasn't been around is when they're dead. I doubt Kishi would break that pattern now, and I can't see Madara as a family man in any manner. 

It would just be some half-assed attempt to humanize him, and Madara is way too far gone for anything like that to work.

His genes are too good to share.


----------



## Crona (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't wait for this chapter, I want to see the coffin 

And I always thought Madara and Sasuke were related cause they looked so much alike and with the whole chakra business.

Plus Madara is the originator of the duck butt in Narutoverse. xD


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Not really, he is so evil he believes no one is or will be good enough to live up to himself. I can't see Madara having a son, takes away from his swag.



Madara's not evil, he just goes the wrong about things he wants whats best for the world


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Not really, he is so evil he believes no one is or will be good enough to live up to himself. I can't see Madara having a son, takes away from his swag.



Yeah I agree, he's way too much of a selfish person to wanna spread his seed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Madara's not evil, he just goes the wrong about things he wants whats best for the world



Good Lord. 

We don't need another Nagato.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> We don't need another Nagato.



Nah, Nagato was just sexually confused


----------



## Rancid727 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tobi is madara's son! think about that.
if the 6th coffin is indeed the real madara it could very well turn out that tobi is his son!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He really just doesn't strike me as the type. Having children requires some level of responsibility in a manga like this. Sure, he could have been a slam-bam-thank-you-ma'am kind of guy, which is possible, but we haven't seen anything like that in this manga yet so I doubt we will. Thus far in this series the only time a parent hasn't been around is when they're dead. I doubt Kishi would break that pattern now, and I can't see Madara as a family man in any manner.
> 
> It would just be some half-assed attempt to humanize him, and Madara is way too far gone for anything like that to work.
> 
> His genes are too good to share.




what if he impregnated a woman only to experiment on the child later.

like, discover his own source of awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> what if he impregnated a woman only to experiment on the child later.
> 
> like, discover his own source of awesome



If he wanted to experiment on his own offspring to discover the source of his awesomeness...that follows a very awkward path...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If he wanted to experiment on his own offspring to discover the source of his awesomeness...that follows a very awkward path...


would make him even more psycho


but imo, he already has a naked hashirama at the bottom of a big lotus flower, you can expect anything from him.


----------



## bleakwinter (Oct 11, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Zetzu as a character doesn't really add anything - it's only if he's somehow connected to the 1st Hokage (which get's explored) will he be interested. If he was simply born from Hashirama's DNA then I'd be dissapointed.
> 
> Kakashi still has room to grow - we've seen him become much more confident recently, in every fight he's shown more and more jutsu - maybe we'll see some white chakra - perhaps Sakumo gave him some during their conversation that we'll see in a flashback? and we know he hates Kabuto. In part one they were compared by both Jiraiya and Orochimaru, we saw Kabuto fool Kakashi in the hospital then Kakashi challenging Kabuto to a fight, Kabuto then said something about Kakashi's sharingan which pissed him off, and now that Kabuto has ET we can see that rivalry develop further if Obito, Rin or Sakumo ever get revived (especially Obito). His story isn't over it. Naruto and/or Sasuke will deal with Madara later on. Quite frankly I'm bored of Naruto raping the entire world. He's beaten the 3rd Raikage, half of Muu, saved Hinata when all the other rookies were powerless, he battered some other dude a while ago....it's boring. Sasuke will be the exact same.
> 
> Kakashi has had to "protect" in every one of his fights, whether it be against Zabuza, Hidan, Kakuzu or Pain. Deidara wasn't really a fight. Now that Naruto is god like we can hopefully see Kakashi fight 1 on  1 with no handicaps.



I'm not disagreeing with you at all. I'm just saying that Black Zetsu is one of the earlier Akatsuki members and was introduced almost 350 chapters ago, yet he hasn't had a single fight yet. While Kakashi does have more development to come, we've at least seen a lot of what he can do. I just feel like Mei vs. Zetsu should take panel priority over Kakashi vs. Swordsmen in the next few chapters (Especially since we've seen almost nothing from her relative to the other 4 Kage as well). Kakashi can get his time to shine again later on, whereas we probably won't see either Mei or Black Zetsu again after their fight.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 11, 2011)

The upcoming chapter needs Itachi or else this entire week was a waste.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> would make him even more psycho
> 
> 
> but imo, he already has a naked hashirama at the bottom of a big lotus flower, you can expect anything from him.



Your mind is less crude than mine.


I think Zetsu is his pseudo-child that he created abnormally, if he has any at all.


----------



## Rose (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> We don't need another Nagato.



Agreed. 

I want an actual badass villian.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 12, 2011)

Prediction.
MUU uses edo tensei and summons "Uchiha" and "SENJU" patriarchs.
Oh,snap...

Also, someone from the side makes an appearance.

Probably madara or sasuke.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Prediction.
> MUU uses edo tensei and summons "Uchiha" and "SENJU" patriarchs.
> Oh,snap...
> 
> ...



NO fuck that shit. No more uchiha crap and senju crap.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

The "actual" Madara actually makes sense.  And throws the "WHO THE FUCK IS 'TOBI' THEN?" right back out into the open.

We'll see.  Kishi needs to throw more WTF out there.  It's his specialty.


----------



## sadino (Oct 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> He was King Uchiha at the time...im sure he got alot of love..by da ladies.



You're forgetting that the Uchiha chick magnet is proportionally strong as their uninterest for them.

Probably procriating between them is considered S rank mission.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Rancid727 said:


> Tobi is madara's son! think about that.
> if the 6th coffin is indeed the real madara it could very well turn out that tobi is his son!



That he created after mixing his dna (semen) with Hashirama goo? Oh man, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your mind is less crude than mine.
> 
> 
> I think Zetsu is his pseudo-child that he created abnormally, if he has any at all.


:0


zetsu is madara's child with hashirama?


----------



## calimike (Oct 12, 2011)

Trump Card is Bio-Madara 


Medaka Box spoiler is already out!  Naruto is out soon. Wait for Ohana


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> :0
> 
> 
> zetsu is madara's child with hashirama?



Unlikely unless he unveils a Sharingan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> That he created after mixing his dna (semen) with Hashirama goo? Oh man, it all makes sense now.



And thus, all theories about Zetsu being a hybrid of Madara and Hashirama chakra become lewd jokes.


----------



## Taki (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It would just be some half-assed attempt to humanize him, and Madara is way too far gone for anything like that to work.



This itself is the reason Kishi wont write anything about him having kids.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 12, 2011)

trump card is EMS madara that orochimaru experimented on given him hashirama's cells like he did for danzo and yamato. inb4 we find out the story of oro experimenting to later inhabit this body to defeat itachi. this is why a fight versus itachi would have some relevance.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict cock teasing about the mystery coffin. 

And rest of the chapter is most likely boring.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Taki said:


> This itself is the reason Kishi wont write anything about him having kids.


but if he has a kid, its not like he created it, it would just be the result of an adventure or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but if he has a kid, its not like he created it, it would just be the result of an adventure or something.



An "adventure" of that sort is too human.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Zetsu doesn't need sharigan...he already has golden byakugam.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 12, 2011)

Come on guys the *trump card* is the person in the coffin that Kabuto showed Madara. It nearly scare the bee_jesus out of Madara with have Madara calling him crazy or something of the sort..............


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Oct 12, 2011)

I BELIEVE THIS IS THE LINK.............................could use


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> An "adventure" of that sort is too human.


anything can reproduce


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

What's with this discussion about Madara having or not having child or woman? 

Madara is obvious gay, he didn't even bother to look what is under Konan's cloak after he killed her 

He is asexual at best.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Oct 12, 2011)

It's Obvious who muu will summon 



it will be noone other Than the Death-God Himself in his Human Form

Everybodyy Runn for your Lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Perv_Shinobi said:


> Come on guys the *trump card* is the person in the coffin that Kabuto showed Madara. It nearly scare the bee_jesus out of Madara with have Madara calling him crazy or something of the sort..............



I'm still not convinced that this is the sixth coffin we're about to see. 

We all know Kabuto plans on backstabbing Madara but this doesn't seem to be the right place or time to be breaking his promise.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Madara's not evil, he just goes the wrong about things he wants whats best for the world



I can see Naruto tnjing him now


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm still not convinced that this is the sixth coffin we're about to see.
> 
> We all know Kabuto plans on backstabbing Madara but this doesn't seem to be the right place or time to be breaking his promise.


exacly, its just too out of place


why would he use his trump card...now?


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 12, 2011)

the trump card is madara's old leader who was in charge of madara's entire other dimension (where fu and torune were) he died by natural causes. somehow the kabs entered madara's dimension to get dna from the dimension lord, kamui GG will be ineffective on this guy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly, its just too out of place
> 
> 
> why would he use his trump card...now?



Well, we must admit that Kabuto's display of intelligence hasn't been particularly impressive lately.

What I don't get is what else this could be. I had assumed it was that other back-up he was referring to, but now we know it's a summon. Does he have another animal summon, or is this something else entirely?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

18 ：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2011/10/12(水) 15:05:43.88 ID:ZB7in3EN0
    詳細はOhanaさんで！！

    無が口寄せしたのはなんとマダラだった。

    今週大きな事実はこんなもんです。



    と言う事は現在のマダラはオビトで確定って事で良いのかな？
    だとしたら予想通りだけど、現マダラ＝オビトの目的がわからん・・・・
    なぜこんなことする必要が？？ 

this is from T (op spoiler provider)
since i dunno if it's spoiler related i post it here ^^


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

omg madara is obito1????
6th coffin is EMS madara??????


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> omg madara is *obito*1????
> 6th coffin is EMS madara??????



Oh god


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

seems like T says Madara is Obito!!!!


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> 18 ：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2011/10/12(水) 15:05:43.88 ID:ZB7in3EN0
> 詳細はOhanaさんで！！
> 
> 無が口寄せしたのはなんとマダラだった。
> ...



It's either fake or we're about to get Tobitrolled


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

fake and you think aohige translate fake? lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well, we must admit that Kabuto's display of intelligence hasn't been particularly impressive lately.
> 
> What I don't get is what else this could be. I had assumed it was that other back-up he was referring to, but now we know it's a summon. Does he have another animal summon, or is this something else entirely?


i dont know

the worst part is that whatever muu brings here ppl will think that is the trump card


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

if its from T its not fake


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara = Obito? 

 

vered is right, it isn't fake, it is from T, One Piece's spoiler provider.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

shitstorm incoming in 3...2...


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Madara = Obito?



All the theories were right


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

the biggest shitstorm is coming to the forum!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

If that's real then I quit.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara as Obito, that would be an amusing twist.  

Pika:


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

perhaps the coffin is revealed to be EMS madara and T specilates its Obito who is the masked one?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

ahhaha this will be just amazing if its true, i even got goosebumps here hahaha


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 12, 2011)

guys chill... i bet coffin is madara and t just thinks about the possibility of tobi = obito

because obito is NOT tobi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps the coffin is revealed to be EMS madara and T specilates its Obito who is the masked one?


i think its this.


makes way more sense ahaha

plus, could be obitos body, but not obitos mind.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

This better not be true .  Part 2 has already been bad

also preet, you suck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps the coffin is revealed to be EMS madara and T specilates its Obito who is the masked one?



The Obito thing would have to be speculation. There's no way in hell Kishi would reveal two things at once like that.

That and I still say the Obito theory is bullshit and makes no sense on any level.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait for for the full script or the pictures, it's going to be an awesome week.  

Jude:  Why?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

WHAT?  
Tobi is Obito?  
Wait a minute...how is that possible he was grown up when Kakashi was a teenager during the Konoha attack.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

so if the 6th coffin is the real Madara who is the maked one?
what if its the original wielder of the Rinnegan?or the elder son?


----------



## Summers (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict this chapter will make people rage and/or wank until everybody else feels like raging and/or wanking to counter it.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

muhahahahahahahahahahhahhhahahha

Oh this is sweet!  (if True lol)


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> WHAT?
> Tobi is Obito?
> Wait a minute...how is that possible he was grown up when Kakashi was a teenager during the Konoha attack.



Perhaps he had a super massive growth spurt?


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD! (if true)

why did I read the spoiler thread?


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

tobi said the Rinnegan eyes were originaly his.
what if its the elder son?or Rikudou himself?


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

So is he going to unveil for Kakashi or what?  That would make sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

If the coffin is "Madara", it's that part of him that he lost. It's been implied he's in 2 pieces often enough.



Eternal Goob said:


> Madara as Obito, that would be an amusing twist.
> 
> Pika:



If Tobi is confirmed as Obito, I will quit, and I will go out in a flame of glory.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my Gaw!


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi vs Obito incoming


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara is Obito? The world just turned upside down.


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

Telegrams is going to be fucking hysterical if this is true. Cannot wait.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

the reactions are priceless here


----------



## Lovely (Oct 12, 2011)

He's probably just using Obito's body.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

It as I was just talking about!

First, EMS Madara is revealed as the 6th coffin...which leaves the big Masked madara reveal...

DIdn't think it'd be in the same chapter, but why not??


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

> what if its the elder son?



That would probably be the best choice if Tobi really does end up not being Madara.

Don't even think about it, Pika.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Kishi even you can't sink this low. Don't do this


----------



## narutoispoppin (Oct 12, 2011)

If it's really photo I can't wait to pull up my old theory threads


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely said:


> He's probably just using Obito's body.



Obito cannot be that tall.  He was 150 cm when he died 

Still idk.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

> The one Muu summons is Madara.
> 
> That's all he says for now. The rest of the post is speculation on what this means for Tobi/Madara.




omgomgomgogm


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara pulled a Voldemort! i can totally bet it, Tobi is still Madara, but its just part of him, or a jutsu that he developed, like a genjutsu of himself to live on! it doesnt have his soul, only his mind and personality, and it lives throught zetsu bodies.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 12, 2011)

i thought it was obvious Tobi = Obito.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

RS godhood is left intactpek


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely said:


> He's probably just using Obito's body.



But it still can't be Madara possessing the body. Edo Tensei brings back the soul.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> the reactions are priceless here



and yet there isn't still a translation lool


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps he had a super massive growth spurt?



Kishimoto trolled my fandom, you heard it here first folks, I'm bringing it back.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Muu summons Madara 

Prepare your popcorn gifs


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

Zetzu had the DNA of Hashirama and Madara. He found half of an Uchiha body in Obito and implanted all 3, so "Tobi" is in actual fact a mixture of Madara, Hashirama and Obito. Obito was the grandson of Madara so his body was compatable. Heard it here first...


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi=Izuna confirmed :33


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh damn.  Obito is speculation?

Hey Jeanne -- you and I just predicted the chapter!  Better relish that...it doesn't happen often of that degree.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

So Tobi = Obito part is just pointless speculation. I'm still thinking Tobi = Madara, even if Kabuto summons Madara. I think he might have split his soul or something to escape death.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

what if its the elder son possessing obito body?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would probably be the best choice if Tobi really does end up not being Madara.
> 
> Don't even think about it, Pika.



The "Tobito" theory is the shittiest writing I can possibly think of.

I can live with Madara using his body.

But there are several dozen things that make no sense whatsoever and can't possibly be explained if Tobi is really Obito.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

I can see Naruto beating EMS Madara to get ready for sasuke :33


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

...Noooo!

Why doe's it have to be Madara... 

Goodbye unknown Whirlpool Leader! We shall never meet you...


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

> The one Muu summons is Madara.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> so if the 6th coffin is the real Madara who is the maked one?
> what if its the original wielder of the Rinnegan?*or the elder son*?



i have told that previously....i also speculated that only rikodu ever awakened rinnegan....his elder son preserved it...the same rinnegan went to nagato...


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

even though im happy its not RS,but how will we see RS eventually?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

but wait, does it mean that we will get to see prime EMS Madara, full sexy long hair and all kicking some ass, oh my...


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara left his chakra in someone like what Minato and Kushina did, only Madara did it to try and cheat death for himself. My guess is that he planted himself in Danzou and later on he and Danzou were able to make a permanent clone of Danzou's body from Mokuton cells for "Madara" to live in that became Tobi. Zetsu and his split personality was a byproduct of their experimentation.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I can see Naruto beating EMS Madara to get ready for sasuke :33



Sasuke being the final villain became far more likely.  



> but wait, does it mean that we will get to see prime EMS Madara, full sexy long hair and all kicking some ass, oh my...



That does seem to be very likely.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay so it's not Obito...but the sixth coffin is Madara.  Hmmm this will be interesting.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

This also means the unmasking of "Tobi" is most likely imminent.  Who will it be?  Here comes Obito again! lolol


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

im placing my bet that its the elder son.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

> The one Muu summons is Madara.
> 
> That's all he says for now. The rest of the post is speculation on what this means for Tobi/Madara.


​


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but wait, does it mean that we will get to see prime EMS Madara, full sexy long hair and all kicking some ass, oh my...



Hell fucking yes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

hahahaha 

Masked "Madara" will lose his shit when he finds out


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but wait, does it mean that we will get to see prime EMS Madara, full sexy long hair and all kicking some ass, oh my...



He is Naruto's prep for Sasuke


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Hitt said:


> This also means the unmasking of "Tobi" is most likely imminent.  Who will it be?  Here comes Obito again! lolol



It's Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> im placing my bet that its the elder son.



That would be awesome, but I still think Tobi is Madara.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> im placing my bet that its the elder son.



I'm going for the craziest/dumbest choice, I bet that it'll be Minato's father.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

You know everyone is going to be trying to talk to EMS Madara to find out who the fuck is behind the mask then...


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sooo... If it really turns out to be Madara how bad will the shitstorm of theories / raging on NF be.

Also I can safely say if true, my prediction was utterly incorrect.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sasuke being the final villain became far more likely.



I called it


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Obito thing would have to be speculation. There's no way in hell Kishi would reveal two things at once like that.
> 
> That and I still say the Obito theory is bullshit and makes no sense on any level.



The 6th Edo body being Madra doesn't surprise me its the Obito thing so I hope your right.   Every kook (or former kooks because they were right) who made those 3 pages synaspe on Obito=Madra will be back on the forum making new 3 page threads on how right they were.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

what are you guys surprised for? 
that's something that i have supposed from the first time i saw the coffin xD


----------



## geminis (Oct 12, 2011)

This is some BS Fuck you Kishi.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I called it



I called it way back in 2005.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> what are you guys surprised for?
> that's something that i have supposed from the first time i saw the coffin xD



lots of people thought it would be RS or Izuna.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

geminis said:


> This is some BS Fuck you Kishi.



Who were you expecting Sarutobi? 


I wish


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

here is the proof i said it previously...


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

klue will be so happy when he comes.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is going to be 100 pages, even with the current expedited release schedule we've been having.


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I called it way back in 2005.



Joined: Jun 2006


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I called it way back in 2005.



*Join Date: Jun 2006*

galaxysmh

Lol it would be cool to see what madara can do.  In comes Naruto


----------



## Harbour (Oct 12, 2011)

So Hashirama really stomped Madara.
And after death Madara released own spirit which flew for many years on earth, and then moved into the body of Obito!
Harry Potter incoming.
p.s. thats why Tobi has intangibility - because his was like a ghost!


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara would buttfuck the army. WHY OH WHY DID KISHI USE HASHIRAMA IN PART 1!!!!!


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 12, 2011)

it's confusing but tobi could be madara though,maybe soul splitting.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Bakusaiga said:


> Joined: Jun 2006



I was reading Naruto way back in 2003.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

guys Tobi might be Madara still, im calling it:

Tobi is a genjutsu created by Madara himself, he has his personality, his conscience, but he doesnt have his soul, it was basically Madara's way of obtaining immortality, recreating himself as an illusion, his "support" are zetsu bodies.


it would make the whole illusion/reality thing have a whole new meaning.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Harbour said:


> So Hashirama really stomped Madara.
> And after death Madara released own spirit which flew for many years on earth, and then moved into the body of Obito!
> Harry Potter incoming.



theres a much greater option that the masked one never was Madara to begin with.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Madara would buttfuck the army. WHY OH WHY DID KISHI USE HASHIRAMA IN PART 1!!!!!



To further hype Hokages 1-3


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

If there is one thing you should all learn from this is that Kishi always makes obvious moves when the manga contains secrets like this. Nagato being Pain was the obvious choice, but people theorized crazy shit like Pain being controlled by the spirit of the Rikudo Sennin. Kabuto's 6th coffin had to be someone who would surprise Madara and be something Madara was afraid Kabuto would reveal to the world. Obvious shit. I think it's time people stop chasing these wild theories when we know Kishi isn't really that deep.


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *Join Date: Jun 2006*
> 
> galaxysmh
> 
> Lol it would be cool to see what madara can do.  In comes Naruto



Ninja'd!!!!!!!


----------



## SageDan (Oct 12, 2011)

GG Kishi, things just got interesting 
Anyway, I think the spoilers mean that EMS Madara is the one in the coffin, and the spoiler dude speculates that Tobi=Obito.
But we'll wait and see


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

I called it when I saw Naruto in the academy. I knew Tobi would equal Obito from that moment on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> The 6th Edo body being Madra doesn't surprise me its the Obito thing so I hope your right.   Every kook (or former kooks because they were right) who made those 3 pages synaspe on Obito=Madra will be back on the forum making new 3 page threads on how right they were.



Exactly.

The first person who can tell me why Obito plans to use Mugen Tsukiyomi and take over the world so he can get his Sharingan back from Kakashi wins a prize. The first person to tell me why he has a creepy, mildly homoerotic obsession with the Shodai wins two.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> lots of people thought it would be RS or Izuna.



loool seriously?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

NEED
MOAR 
SPOILERS


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> theres a much greater option that the masked one never was Madara to begin with.



I always had that feeling, and it'd make sense. 
oh the suspense is killing meh!!


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2011)

If masked man is really Obito then Kakashi's appearance is imminent. Kakashi's Year, finally.


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 12, 2011)

If Tobi Madara can somehow merge with Edo Madara into one entity, he might be stronger than Ridoku Sennin xD


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

that explains why he needed Rinne tensei for himself.
what if he left a piece of himself somehow in the world and later hoped to revive himself completely.
but he said the Rinnegan was his to begin with so is he really Madara?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara.

How surprising.


----------



## koohiinin (Oct 12, 2011)

For me, the Madara spoiler is a great end to what has been a surprisingly good day. Thank you, Kishimoto.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Hasan said:


> If Obito is really the masked man then Kakashi's appearance is imminent. Kakashi's Year, finally.



Kakashi will slay the Final Villain, 100% proooved


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 12, 2011)

I call shenanigans. That isn't Obito until that shit is confirmed. If that's Obito, it's odd that he has a boner for Hashirama and has shown zero interest in Kakashi.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> that explains why he needed Rinne tensei for himself.
> what if he left a piece of himself somehow in the world and later hoped to revive himself completely.



This is exactly what I'm thinkin. He probably managed to split his soul in half of something.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

All i know is.......shit just got real.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hasan said:


> If masked man is really Obito then Kakashi's appearance is imminent. Kakashi's Year, finally.



Lol forget Kakashi's year, Kakashi's gonna rampage vs Obito on screen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

i thought that it was madara from day 1, because it was not about power lvl, it was about something that could be related to tobi's secret.


----------



## kagegak (Oct 12, 2011)

I need more spoilers the suspense is killing me


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The first person who can tell me why Obito plans to use Mugen Tsukiyomi and take over the world so he can get his Sharingan back from Kakashi wins a prize. The first person to tell me why he has a creepy, mildly homoerotic obsession with the Shodai wins two.



1.Convoluted evil plan revolving around revenge and seething, festering hatred.

2.The original, stronger, thicker, bushy Yamato wood.

That'll be 3 prizes please.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Oct 12, 2011)

Well.  I can tell you what this means....

....

....

Absolutely friggin nothing.  What the blazes is this suppose to prove?

Okay, okay, I was going along with this for a second or two, but logic prevents me from further ignoring of the obvious:

1)  If the "Tobi" isn't Madara, then why all of the "Hehe...I'm not really dead" stuff with Minato?

2)  If Tobi isn't Madara, why does he pretend like he was the one all of those years ago fighting Shodaime?  Does he enjoy living someone else's life?  He even acts like he's jealous of Shodaime from Madara's perspective.  Talk about identity issues.

3) WHEN DID MADARA DIE?  Was it at the VOTE?  Was it prior to that?  Was it after?

I'm really not sure I like this twist due to the fact that its just so completely contradictive of everything we know up until now.


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

haha I was right it was Madara


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Who will beat EMS Madara?

Gaara, Naruto or Kakashi9rampage )


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Kakashi will slay the Final Villain, 100% proooved



proved? from what? 
the line says only that in the coffin there's madara nothing more.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> but wait, does it mean that we will get to see prime EMS Madara, full sexy long hair and all kicking some ass, oh my...


I like where it is going


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

All I know is Oniki is going to shit his pants


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 12, 2011)

Huh. And so Naruto jumps the shark.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol............Madara in a box.............

The question now becomes who showcases EMS first... Edo Madara or Sasuke......

Ha.. ha this chapter just might be worth the wait.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> that explains why he needed Rinne tensei for himself.
> what if he left a piece of himself somehow in the world and later hoped to revive himself completely.
> but he said the Rinnegan was his to begin with so is he really Madara?


Voldemort feelings.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

here is another post where i predicted that rinnegan could be rikodu's original..


----------



## calimike (Oct 12, 2011)

Elder Son of RS? You mean Uchiha Clan Ancestor


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

yea splitting his soul into half would make sense since we've seen before that souls can be cut.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Madara's horcrux. I call it.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 12, 2011)

hahahahah in your face all those people who yelled at anyone who says tobi was not truly madara. cuz madara gets summoned apparently


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

Omg im so nervous


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Bakusaiga said:


> 1.Convoluted evil plan revolving around revenge and seething, festering hatred.
> 
> 2.The original, stronger, thicker, bushy Yamato wood.
> 
> That'll be 3 prizes please.



1) Since when did Obito have anything to do with revenge? You're trying to apply a personality and character-type on someone who doesn't fit it and never showed it.

2) Obito and Yamato had no relationship.

No prizes for you, little boy.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Oct 12, 2011)

People made threads and speculated it would be Madara so it's not a complete surprise. It had to be something that really shocked Tobi so Madara's real body makes sense. Now the alliance will question Kabuto's motive and siding with Akatsuki.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> proved? from what?
> the line says only that in the coffin there's madara nothing more.



Obito is Tobi
Just wait Tom Marvolo Riddle is going to spell out I am Lord Voldemort
Tobi is going to spell out Obito with his wand fan.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have a guess as to when the chapter is out?


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

I Can now use this image


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

Soul splitting is the only logic I can apply to make sense of this. Unless whoever Tobi is is only posing as Madara, but I can't figure out why someone would go through all that trouble.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Oct 12, 2011)

if u didnt see this coming ur crazy unless u think kishi didn't show tobi's face just for fun


----------



## Bakusaiga (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Since when did Obito have anything to do with revenge? You're trying to apply a personality and character-type on someone who doesn't fit it and never showed it.
> 
> 2) Obito and Yamato had no relationship.
> 
> No prizes for you, little boy.



1. I'm sure Kishi will fill us in.

2. Yamato wood is a smaller, less appealing knock off of Hashirama wood


----------



## Jad (Oct 12, 2011)

KAKASHI's YEAR!, MADARA VS KAKASHI! BOOO YEAH! Now that's a freaken fight.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Telegrams: 
384 (93 members & 291 guests)
This Thread: 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 208 (59 members and 149 guests)


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

U cant be fucking serious.


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

this is the Day, this is the promise day we have been waiting for.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Im sure that Tobi is Madara still, we just need to know if it was a soul split or a genjutsu.

and to who said that Tobi will probably merge with Edo Madara, thats true.


And thats why he agreeded on giving Sasuke to Kabuto, he had a plan, but since Kabuto found another way of bringing himself back, he decided to go the other route, thats why he wanted to learn edo tensei.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy Shit. Thats all I can say


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well if this is soul splitting and Madara was able to be edo tensei'd. It raises uncomfortable questions about whether Oro's arms could be edo'd. 

However if this is true, maybe it's why he had to take time preparing for his summon...

I don't know, we need more spoilers.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Obito is Tobi
> Just wait Tom Marvolo Riddle is going to spell out I am Lord Voldemort
> Tobi is going to spell out Obito with his wand fan.



i can't see any proof in what you say ^.^


----------



## Jad (Oct 12, 2011)

I need to hand in an assignment on friday! WTF people! Thanks ALOT!


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I Can now use this image



You always post the nicest stocks for me


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2011)

I predict bishi Madara


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 12, 2011)

Itachi has no chance against Madara. Come at me Itachi fans.
 Come at me hard.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

...can we WAIT until there's more info? And Ohana may be trolling us...


----------



## Lunki (Oct 12, 2011)

seems like an awesome chapteer.

Too bad there is no RS


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> Im sure that Tobi is Madara still, we just need to know if it was a soul split or a genjutsu.
> 
> and to who said that Tobi will probably merge with Edo Madara, thats true.
> 
> ...



It almost has to be something like that.  If Tobi is just this fake-out, there is waaaayyy too many panels wasted where Tobi drops "I'm Madara" hints.

I'm reminded most of Minato's deduction about Madara.  He's like, "But only Madara could control the kyuubi, and he's dead!"

Tobi, "Is he?  "

Now we're supposed to just guess that yeah, he actually is.  Tobi was just flirting with the name and had some sort of ancient Shodaime obsession?


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...can we WAIT until there's more info? And Ohana may be trolling us...



The first step is denial.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Reading the preview again...



takL said:


> From wsj #44
> 
> on the next issue info page Naruto preview says
> "the Shinobi Allies are astounded! Finally,
> *Madara appears on the battlefield and!?"*


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> i can't see any proof in what you say ^.^




The proof is in the puddin.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Well seeing Naruto going up against EMS Madara should be fun


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Tonight just got a lot more interesting, that's for sure.

Any speculation on whether Madara shows up at the beginning or end of the chapter? I'm hoping beginning, so we can get some damn info, but I'm betting it's more likely to be on the last page, with the remainder of the chapter being slow.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Itachi has no chance against Madara. Come at me Itachi fans.
> Come at me hard.



It's going to be an epic fight regardless of who wins.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 12, 2011)

What the flying fuck?  Madara?  Then who's this Tobi guy?  Madara?  If it's Obito, fuck it, Kishi really does read these forums.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Lunki said:


> seems like an awesome chapteer.
> 
> Too bad there is no RS



RS is someone that kishi seems to want to keep in secret.
we will see him but thankfully not as an edo.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 12, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Itachi has no chance against Madara. Come at me Itachi fans.
> Come at me hard.



Ahahahahahaahhahaha

Truth.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Itachi has no chance against Madara. Come at me Itachi fans.
> Come at me hard.



This had nothing to do with Itachi 

if only I wasn't 24ed


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Reading the preview again...


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> The proof is in the puddin.



so it still has to jump out ^^


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

damn it I was going to sleep and read the manga in the morning.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

Now 100% confirmed....Tobi is Uchiha Fugaku


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

aw, and here I was thinking the ryoma emoticon was resurrected


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

What does Idol's post in the spoiler thread mean? I can't seem to parse it properly.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

wait so it is obito?or is it just speculation?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

FMD!! 

Sorry for the peeps who expected Rikodou , this arc is an Uchiha special


----------



## SaiST (Oct 12, 2011)

Aww man. The Library is going to be very interesting this week.

Still don't buy the Obito stuff though. Assuming this guy who's posing as Madara is the same one who faced Minato, he's just far too old to be Obito.

I think Izuna is a far more likely suspect.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

for the first time something big that long expected happening...forum is fun today...


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Oct 12, 2011)

What's with the latest spoiler?  Obito?  I don't understand.... D:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Shisui 

Read my post Kishi and make it happen


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

Hitt said:


> aw, and here I was thinking the ryoma emoticon was resurrected



That would be to much for one night


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lets just wait for the full script...or wait until the RAW comes out?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Praying* Please don't be Obito! Please don't be Obito! Please don'-

-Damn. 

Lol prediction - If he's Obito he hasn't aged a day. (Like Sasori.) Unoriginal tobi ftw!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Harry Potter is over, but Naruto is still going.


TY for stealing from JKR Kishi, ty so much


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

HAHAHAAHAHA 

EMS Madara>>Prime Nagato+Itachi confirmed

Punk bitches!!


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> FMD!!
> 
> Sorry for the peeps who expected Rikodou , this arc is an Uchiha special



actually most RS' fans are happy about him not being the edo.
his image is left untarnished.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> wait so it is obito?or is it just speculation?



like geg said is only T's speculation 

why people have to mess things up


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lets just wait for the full script...or wait until the RAW comes out?



It's madara.  why deny that?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara's fandom just got officially trolled.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

How the fuck are you guys calm right now 

I'm just excited to see who was proved right/wrong after all these years, can hardly sit still, now I'm contemplating just pulling an all-nighter. 

Thanks for giving me the energy Madara(the real one, not this Tobi crap ).

JUST KIDDING FUCK CALM HOLY SHIT  
SERIOUSLY SO MANY PEOPLE VIEWING THIS THREAD, SO HECTIC AND LOUD AND AWESOME. BIGGEST SHIT FOR AWHILE. I LIKE IT.

OOPS CAPS. FUCK IT CAPS IS AWESOME. :los
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

So when Naruto beats EMS Madara

How much will you uchiha fans rage?


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Are we being Obitrolled?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Tobi is Shisui
> 
> Read my post Kishi and make it happen



That's a bit too out there, Leo.


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow people will need to call Madara, Obito now LOL what a change.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> It's madara.  why deny that?


Since we may be trolled? Its better to wait for an actual script and some pictures.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKK SHIT GODAMIT FUCK THIS MANGA EMS MADARA OUT OF ALL PEOPLE FUCKING ORIGINAL.

Whatever at least I can shit on all of you who criticized me for calling "Madara" Tobi. It was so obvious it wasn't him.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

i think its the biggest WTH chapter we had ever since the Izanagi chapter with konan and tobi.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 12, 2011)

I just hope we actually get to see Madara throw down this chapter!!


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> HAHAHAAHAHA
> 
> EMS Madara>>Prime Nagato+Itachi confirmed
> 
> Punk bitches!!



You came to this conclusion how?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2011)

Kishimoto has finally done it...he trolled himself.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 12, 2011)

Shun the non believer. Shuuuuuuunnnn.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> actually most RS' fans are happy about him not being the edo.
> his image is left untarnished.


yep, i think that rikudou might appear only in the end, and will have an untouched image.



imagine if a mere human could edo tensei him, it would be BS.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 12, 2011)

We need an Obitrollface.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> So when Naruto beats EMS Madara
> 
> How much will you uchiha fans rage?



EMS Sasuke will soothe all of their rage after he gives Naruto the beating of his lfie.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Oct 12, 2011)

tobi is shisui for sure, obito doesn't even make any sense


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

the problem is, this early on in the spoilers, I am fully ready to accept that the true spoiler would be something lamer, like it being Izuna or Madara's son, or even Obito.

But if that *really* is Madara, then count me effed, Damn you Kishi!!!


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol how much will everyone rage if all Muu did was summon _Masked_ Madara?

That's why he was waiting so long, he couldn't get the paths out to the field without Kabuto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> like geg said is only T's speculation
> 
> why people have to mess things up



People are messing it up because they want it to be true.

Tobi = Part of Madara most likely. Izuna and Shisui are the only other options that make any sense, and both of those have serious issues.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> EMS Sasuke will soothe all of their rage after he gives Naruto the beating of his lfie.



yep sure


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> i thought it was obvious Tobi = Obito.





vered said:


> omgomgomgogm



Time to drudge up the ol' bet thread...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lets just wait for more info guys.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> So when Naruto beats EMS Madara
> 
> How much will you uchiha fans rage?


the edo wont loose, not now, this will develop into something big, like Tobi will complete his plan merging with Edo Madara, for example.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

reggiefarnogg said:


> tobi is shisui for sure, obito doesn't even make any sense



Shisui makes even less sense.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuck I'm actually really pissed off...another fucking uchiha. Fun shit.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> So when Naruto beats EMS Madara
> 
> How much will you uchiha fans rage?



So when that doesn't happen, how much will you rage? lolol.


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2011)

This was far too predictable.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi=Izuna.  Only explanation.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Sakura's mom. And also Hinata's.

It makes perfect sense, as she hasn't been revealed yet...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You came to this conclusion how?



Lol, Nagato is way above kage level. EMS Madara at his prime can't beat the first Hokage. Even if Tobi is Madara, without Rinnegan, he is still no match to Nagato, let alone these two combined


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi's not good boy, tobi's a lier!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

WE NEED MORE INFO BEFORE WE JUMP ON THIS.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> This was far too predictable.



Only because we hyper analyze shit on this site.  Your average fan is probably about to shit his pants over this.  We literally dissected every word from the Kabuto Madara coffin encounter.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

...Does anyone have an EMS-Madara tank prepared? Your gonna need it if this is all true. 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 230 (60 members and 170 guests)

 wow... So many people


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Tobi=Izuna.  Only explanation.



Except that Tobi who proclaims to be Madara looks nothing like Izuna.

Tobi has always looked like a grown-up/old Obito.


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

Im just waiting for manga right now


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, tobi has AT LEAST madara's mind.


there is absolutely no way that its obito's mind there.

could even be his body, but mind? never.

and the mind is all what counts, there is no way that obito would have a naked hashirama statue to appreciate .


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> The 6th Edo body being Madra doesn't surprise me its the Obito thing so I hope your right.   Every kook (or former kooks because they were right) who made those 3 pages synaspe on Obito=Madra will be back on the forum making new 3 page threads on how right they were.



I can't wait...:ho


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> Im just waiting for manga right now


You need FAR more info before things dude. 

Everyone needs to take a DEEP breath and wait for more.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Except that Tobi who proclaims to be Madara looks nothing like Izuna.
> 
> Tobi has always looked like a grown-up/old Obito.



Haven't even seen his whole face.

yes. Obito who is 150 cm is  Madara?  who is a full grown man


----------



## Chibason (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are messing it up because they want it to be true.
> 
> Tobi = Part of Madara most likely. Izuna and Shisui are the only other options that make any sense, and both of those have serious issues.



We also have to consider Uchiha Kagami. 

He would look old, since he lived in the time of Shodai and Madara presumably, which would also give reason for Tobi's obsession with Shodai and explain how he knows so much about Madara and that period...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the edo wont loose, not now, this will develop into something big, like Tobi will complete his plan merging with Edo Madara, for example.



Agreed.

MadaTobi will know this has happened the moment it happens and move directions.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi could be Obito, with Madara's memories from Zetsu who "records" everything. Reason why his dimension thing is similar to Kakashi :ho


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> WE NEED MORE INFO BEFORE WE JUMP ON THIS.


dO YOU LIKE HOW THIS IS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN RESORT TO TO GET THEIR ATTENTION? :ZARU

yOU WONT GET THEIR ATTENTION BY SPEAKING NICELY THERE'S TOO MUCH COMMOTION.

FUUUUUU caps. Why, why did I leave them on. Oh well. Nice talking to you SSM, back to the spamfest!





WUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MADARA


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> WE NEED MORE INFO BEFORE WE JUMP ON THIS.



Not gonna happen, man. Blood is in the water, and the piranhas are frenzying.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are messing it up because they want it to be true.
> 
> Tobi = Part of Madara most likely. Izuna and Shisui are the only other options that make any sense, and both of those have serious issues.



Well, from my point of view Tobi could be a direct descendant of the RS and not Izuna or Shisui (shisui, like someone already says, make no sense even more than Obito).


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> So when Naruto beats EMS Madara



He is?  I didn't know stories from fanfiction.com were considered canon already 



			
				Judecious said:
			
		

> You came to this conclusion how?



The fact that he's the strongest Tensei who Kabuto is planning on turning the war around maybe?


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, tobi has AT LEAST madara's mind.
> 
> 
> there is absolutely no way that its obito's mind there.
> ...



yea and his talk about Rinne tensei reinforces this as well.
though izuna and the elder son are an option as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Except that Tobi who proclaims to be Madara looks nothing like Izuna.
> 
> Tobi has always looked like a grown-up/old Obito.



Oh, really? Do show me.

What little we have seen of Tobi's face is Madara's face.

Hairstyle means nothing. Even in flashbacks Madara had many hairstyles and lengths.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 12, 2011)

My sources tell me that in actual fact all that happens is the guy in the mask (that we think is Madara) comes on to the battlefield again. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

An EMS user proven stronger than a prime Rikudou (without Juubi).  Actually make that 2 EMS users now


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2011)

Hopefully people will stop making threads about Jesus being in the sixth coffin after this chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> My sources tell me that in actual fact all that happens is the guy in the mask (that we think is Madara) comes on to the battlefield again. Nothing more, nothing less.



Sources? From who and what.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

STOP POSTING IN THE FUCKING SPOILER THREAD GET MY HOPES UP


----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You need FAR more info before things dude.
> 
> Everyone needs to take a DEEP breath and wait for more.



thats why I said im waiting for the manga, I just wanna know the truth.


----------



## SageDan (Oct 12, 2011)

It really would be funny if Muu just summoned Tobi and his 6 paths to the battlefield XDD
I think you guys should wait for a RAW or more info before you start discussing it like it's 100% confirmed.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Haven't even seen his whole face.
> 
> yes. Obito who is 150 cm is  Madara?  who is a full grown man



?

What?

We've seen half of his face, the back of his head, and his hair, that's enough.

Obito is 150 cm? Huh? If Madara is using Obito's body, that body has obviously developed! lol.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> An EMS user proven stronger than a prime Rikudou (without Juubi).  Actually make that 2 EMS users now



lol what?nagato was never a prime rikudou.and you cant use that to prove that.
RS even without the juubi is on a whole other lv than nagato.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> Hopefully people will stop making threads about Jesus being in the sixth coffin after this chapter.



At this point if they do make those threads then they are just being silly/trolling.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2011)

Hopefully after this chapter we'll stop seeing threads about how Jesus is in the sixth coffin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> Hopefully people will stop making threads about Jesus being in the sixth coffin after this chapter.



Must. Fight. Urge. To. Make. Sacrilegious. Comment. 



Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



Again, what we have seen of his face is MADARA'S FACE.

Back of head and hair are irrelevant. In one chapter of pre-Konoha flashbacks alone Madara has 2 or 3 hairstyles. .


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> ?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



Your body doesn't develop after you die 

Tobi has had many hairstyle throughout the manga.

read what you just wrote.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> My sources tell me that in actual fact all that happens is the guy in the mask (that we think is Madara) comes on to the battlefield again. Nothing more, nothing less.



Trying to be a buzzkill...


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 12, 2011)

Sixth Coffin is Trump Card is Tobi is Obito is Madara?


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

SageDan said:


> It really would be funny if Muu just summoned Tobi and his 6 paths to the battlefield XDD
> I think you guys should wait for a RAW or more info before you start discussing it like it's 100% confirmed.



Let's be clear:

The spoiler poster is T, the guys who normally does OP spoilers. And his spoiler specifically states the summon is EMS Madara, not Pain Madara or Tobi or some other descriptor. So unless T suddenly lost his ability to post coherent spoilers or is trolling, it's the body of Madara, and not the masked one.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> lol what?nagato was never a prime rikudou.and you cant use that to prove that.
> RS even without the juubi is on a whole other lv than nagato.



Nagato is the 3rd rikudo, Tobi said it himself. But I agree the first rs is probably much stronger than him


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2011)

jimbob631 said:


> Only because we hyper analyze shit on this site.  Your average fan is probably about to shit his pants over this.  We literally dissected every word from the Kabuto Madara coffin encounter.


Not at all. I have a friend who doesn't go to any internet forums and he "called it."


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

wow this is some crazy shit


----------



## Idol (Oct 12, 2011)

i can't understand why someone has deleted my posts on the spoiler thread.
Anyway, T talk about OBITO and not TOBI.
I think there's a big difference, isn't it?


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

@new spoiler message: I wonder...


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

If what Kitu posted is true.

NF is about to explode.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

Penance said:


> @new spoiler message: I wonder...



It's bullshit look at his posts...


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

How likely is it that this Kitu chap is telling the truth?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

The new spoiler sounds like trolling, but I hope it's true.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

I doubt Kishi would honestly do that and from what the "speculation" from the spoilers say, it's doubtful it meant the masked "Tobi" and not actually "Madara". I'll wait, I'll wait. Just saying.

Or do you people require spam speak? 

Actually. It might have calmed down. Let's see how fast it takes me to locate and edit my post after positng. 

Son of a bitch it's at the top of the page, even if I refreshed in like 20 minutes it'd be right there.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> i can't understand why someone has deleted my posts on the spoiler thread.
> Anyway, T talk about OBITO and not TOBI.
> I think there's a big difference, isn't it?



It wasn't really a spoiler, it was more along the lines of speculation.  

LOL @ Kitu.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Nagato is the 3rd rikudo, Tobi said it himself. But I agree the first rs is probably much stronger than him



thats what i meant.Tobi himself madara or not claims to be the 2nd rikudou
Nagato was also held back due to several limitations kishi imposed on him.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> An EMS user proven stronger than a prime Rikudou (without Juubi).  Actually make that 2 EMS users now



Um NO.  You really think Uchiha Madara who got taken down by Hashirama, would stand a chance against Rikudou Sennin without jyubi?

Nagato was crippled, he was too strong so had to be take out due to plot reasons, (by Rikudou Sennin's spiritual weapons) you haven't even witnessed the full power of the rinnegan yet. 

But anyways, HELL YEA, the sixth coffin is revealed as Uchiha Madara, and this means Tobi is most likely going to his younger brother Izuna.  Izuna is the only most likely candidate for Tobi's true identity due to his vast knowledge about various Mangekyou/Rinnegan powers, and how to obtain those powers, he read the rikudou tablet along with his older brother Madara.


----------



## Hippojack (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahaha I knew it.

Tobi has never been Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

HORCRUX THEORY WINS.

If Tobi senses Madara, then yes.

Where's a gif of Voldemort's NYAAAAAAAAA when I need it?


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

is the last post a real spoiler?


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Nagato is the 3rd rikudo, Tobi said it himself. But I agree the first rs is probably much stronger than him



Your mom is the 3rd rikudo. I said it myself.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> HORCRUX THEORY WINS.
> 
> If Tobi senses Madara, then yes.
> 
> Where's a gif of Voldemort's NYAAAAAAAAA when I need it?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

And Kitu's post is gone.  Silly dupe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> is the last post a real spoiler?



Unknown, but I'll go with yes because it makes an awful lot of sense on all levels.

I also need a few minutes of happiness.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 12, 2011)

That kitu guy is obviously trolling.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu's post deleted. Total BS, then?

Drat. 

Makes sense, though. Itachi was off to fight Kabuto. An encounter with Tobi would be counter-productive.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

Booooooooooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaaaa i want to go back and rub this in all the people who said Tobi was obviously Maadara


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> HORCRUX THEORY WINS.
> 
> If Tobi senses Madara, then yes.
> 
> Where's a gif of Voldemort's NYAAAAAAAAA when I need it?



That would theoretically work. Edo Tensei requires the soul but no rules on whether part of the soul would work.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> i can't understand why someone has deleted my posts on the spoiler thread.
> Anyway, T talk about OBITO and not TOBI.
> I think there's a big difference, isn't it?



no, like geg said the other lines were just T's speculations


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

His post is gone 

Well that provided some amusement, now back to waiting. 

I'm not frowning because I thought it was true. I'm frowning because I was slightly amused, and now I am not. How could they delete that.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

If Itachi beats EMS Madara, someone who is now confirmed stronger than Nagato, the Itachi fans will literally go nuts.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Again, what we have seen of his face is MADARA'S FACE.
> 
> Back of head and hair are irrelevant. In one chapter of pre-Konoha flashbacks alone Madara has 2 or 3 hairstyles. .



What we have seen of his face is a random face who could belong to anyone.

Madara's real hair is long, always has been, now tell me exactly why he got such a drastic hair-cut for no apparent reason.

If Madara's real body is summoned, then Tobi who has Madara's mind is using somebody else's, it's that simple.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> That would theoretically work. Edo Tensei requires the soul but no rules on whether part of the soul would work.



So you agree with me then, the final villain is clearly gonna be Orochimaru's arms.

Prediction - Oro's arms fondle the alliance.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

jimbob631 said:


> If Itachi beats EMS Madara, someone who is now confirmed stronger than Nagato, the Itachi fans will literally go nuts.



It's a good thing that Itachi won't be beating Madara.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

jimbob631 said:


> If Itachi beats EMS Madara, someone who is now confirmed stronger than Nagato, the Itachi fans will literally go nuts.



120% interesting...


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Horcrux theory would explain why sixth coffin takes longer than the rest. After all, Madara and Hashirama were supposed to be pretty much equals and Oro summoned the latter with no delay at the same time as the 2nd. Only a piece of a soul, so more tme to prep?


----------



## Idol (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It wasn't really a spoiler, it was more along the lines of speculation.
> 
> LOL @ Kitu.



Anyway, Geg made a mistake writing "tobi"... the correct translation is Obito.
Well, hope to see ohana asap.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's a good thing that Itachi won't be beating Madara.



I don't know why people post such "if's" scenarios when the chance of them happening are 0 lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed.
> 
> MadaTobi will know this has happened the moment it happens and move directions.


yes.




We need to keep in mind that Tobi seems to be trying to recover something this whole time, he has a plan.

I personally think that the plan is recover his former self, i.e: Madara prime, full body, all again.

And THIS is where Kabuto fucked his plan, when he brought his soul back throught edo tensei, now there is a risk that Madara's true soul will be sealed, and it would fuck Madara-Tobi's plans.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been better for Kabuto to have saved Madara if he confronted Itachi or Sasuke?


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

This, despite nothing like it in any way, reminds me of everyone arguing over the Ash Coma Theory.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> I don't know why people post such "if's" scenarios when the chance of them happening are 0 lol.



Well, with Kishi you never really know.  He could very well have Itachi beat Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Kitu's post deleted. Total BS, then?
> 
> Drat.
> 
> Makes sense, though. Itachi was off to fight Kabuto. An encounter with Tobi would be counter-productive.



It made sense, so dupe or no, it's possibly true.


It didn't say WHICH Madara would fight. Seeing as Kabuto decided to summon Edo Madara right after Itachi said he was going after him, it makes sense that Edo Mada would fight Itachi.



Sutol said:


> What we have seen of his face is a random face who could belong to anyone.



Compare eye shapes and the circles around the eyes. They are unique in every Uchiha. Tobi has the same lines as Madara does.



> Madara's real hair is long, always has been, now tell me exactly why he got such a drastic hair-cut for no apparent reason.



Wrong.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's a good thing that Itachi won't be beating Madara.



I'm already mentally preparing myself.  I've slowly started coming to the realization that while the Itachi fans are insanely annoying, there actually kinda right.  Of course Itachi is beating Madara if they fight, perfect chance for Kishimoto to use his whole skill is more important than eye power shit (like with Sasuke vs Itachi).  Should've stopped denying the very blatant symbolism of Itachi blowing both of Nagato's arms off.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe he did something similar to Muu?


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 12, 2011)

So...
Sarutobi>>Edo Hashirama=Edo Madara>Nagato, Nidaime Mizukage, Muu, ect.  

Victory is mine.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

i did not troll (american word for lying?)...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

so the 6th coffin was madara then who is tobi


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> So...
> Sarutobi>>Edo Hashirama=Edo Madara>Nagato, Nidaime Mizukage, Muu, ect.
> 
> Victory is mine.



Prime Hiruzen>Narutoverse.  As of now its canon

I'll never let go of this one.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i did not troll (american word for lying?)...



Oho...I can't wait to see if this pans out...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

NYEAAAAAAAAAAAAH



btw, Edo Madara might fight Itachi, once Itachi arrives at where Kabuto is, but then Sasuke might see the signs of battle and come by, 3 Uchihas in the same place, the world will explode .


----------



## Harbour (Oct 12, 2011)

Who else think, that Madara's action ruin all Hiruzen's hype? It wiil be very funny.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu is fucking brilliant.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i did not troll (american word for lying?)...



American word for being an annoying nerd.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i did not troll (american word for lying?)...



then post a pics ^^ if you don't mind


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i did not troll (american word for lying?)...



obvious trolling is obvious


----------



## Egotism (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi - Obito 
Tobi - Shisui
Tobi - Kagami

Tobi - A complete outsider

Tobi is just some fool who happen to found powers.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

ok how do i do that without scanner


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

> 3 Uchihas in the same place, the world will explode .



It'll be the most exciting fight in the manga if it happens.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> Anyway, Geg made a mistake writing "tobi"... the correct translation is Obito.
> Well, hope to see ohana asap.



I think Geg meant that "Tobi/Madara" = Masked one.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok how do i do that without scanner



all you need is a cell phone with a camera ^^


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



386 page 6? What is that? A 16 year-old Madara?

That hair-style is nothing like his current hair-style, and yes, that's obviously long hair, not as long as adult Madara but still long.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok how do i do that without scanner



Cell phone photo.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

ok will yu buy it for me...


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Tobi - Obito
> Tobi - Shisui
> Tobi - Kagami
> 
> ...



I'm predicting Tobi = the former whirlpool leader. 

He's clearly gonna be related to Naruto in the end...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> all you need is a cell phone with a camera ^^



dont fall for it. itachi was headed to kabuto's hideout, he said he was going to leave tobi to naruto.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok will yu buy it for me...



are you serious?

give me your account number and i'll send the money to you 

buhahahahahha


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok will yu buy it for me...



haha, in before the ban hammer


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok will yu buy it for me...



Upwards of 80% of the Japanese population owns cell phones. If you don't have one and don't know anyone who does...

...yeah, you're lying.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok will yu buy it for me...



Japanese with no cell phone?  I don't believe it...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> 386 page 6? What is that? A 16 year-old Madara?
> 
> That hair-style is nothing like his current hair-style, and yes, that's obviously long hair, not as long as adult Madara but still long.



You quoted before I fixed the broken link.

The second link is an adult Madara with short hair.

I like how age is irrelevant when it comes to my examples, but to yours it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe you guys hve it beter but my cellphone is one of old text ones


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

even though the 6th coffin is madara i still dont buy tobi being obito since when he fought minato tobi looked like a grown man, and obito is suppose to be kakashis age and kakashi still looked like a kid.


----------



## Francesco. (Oct 12, 2011)

Muu = Madara = Obito?

Kishi smokes badly?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It'll be the most exciting fight in the manga if it happens.



UR IN MY GENJUTSU
NO UR IN MY GENJUTSU
AMATERASU
GIANT SKELETOR

Rinse and repeat


----------



## Unknown (Oct 12, 2011)

In my opinion this only makes clear that Tobi isn't Madara, It's not that Madara halved his soul, but that Tobi It's a complety different person.

Instead of debating a bout how Madara halved his soul, we should be thinking about who may Tobi be if he isn't Madara?
His broher?
An unknown Uzumaki?
The first MIzukage and the teacher of Turoru?
The most powerful Hyuga ever?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> maybe you guys hve it beter but my cellphone is one of old text ones



I can believe this.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Obito I think. I've always thought that. If he were really Madara wearing a mask would be stupid. I can't wait to see what the real Madara has to say about this and Naruto.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> even though the 6th coffin is madara i still dont buy tobi being obito since when he fought minato tobi looked like a grown man, and obito is suppose to be kakashis age and kakashi still looked like a kid.



Growth spurt...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> NYEAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Edo Madara might fight Itachi, once Itachi arrives at where Kabuto is, but then Sasuke might see the signs of battle and come by, 3 Uchihas in the same place, the world will explode .



but isn't madara edo where muu is and kabuto seems to be somewhere else and itachi is going towards kabuto. how would madara and itachi fight


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> UR IN MY GENJUTSU
> NO UR IN MY GENJUTSU
> AMATERASU
> GIANT SKELETOR
> ...



As I said, it'll be the most exciting fight in the manga.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol this is something that weve been expecting for a long time.

So my theory now is that,the real Madara Uchiha died that night,at the Valley of the End.And Tobi is Izuna Uchiha,wishing to avenge his brothers death.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can believe this.



Highly unlikely. Cameras on phones have been on cell phones for quite some time now, and the average cell phone is replaced every 3 years or less.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I'm predicting Tobi = the former whirlpool leader.
> 
> He's clearly gonna be related to Naruto in the end...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe tobi is a hyuuga who wanted better eyes and traded his byakugan for sharingans


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

TREE WAY EDO MADARA VS EDO ITACHI VS SASUKE, DO IT KISHI!


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

i just use for text, yes there is camera on it, but how to upload?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i just use for text, yes there is camera on it, but how to upload?







but stop messing please


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i just use for text, yes there is camera on it, but how to upload?



It would be easier if your computer just had a built in cam that could make a snapshot.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i just use for text, yes there is camera on it, but how to upload?



Email it to yourself. Then upload via imageshack or something. Almost all phones with a camera and any form of data plan allow you to email pictures you take with said camera.

One picture will do. Show Madara coming out of the coffin.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 12, 2011)

fuck you people are stupid. He joined today, and his first post was in the spoiler section. I wonder.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Highly unlikely. Cameras on phones have been on cell phones for quite some time now, and the average cell phone is replaced every 3 years or less.



There are still cellphones without cameras.



> i just use for text, yes camera on it, but how to upload?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Email it to yourself. Then upload via imageshack or something. Almost all phones with a camera and any form of data plan allow you to email pictures you take with said camera.
> 
> One picture will do. Show Madara coming out of the coffin.



i can't believe anyone is actually taking him seriously


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but isn't madara edo where muu is and kabuto seems to be somewhere else and itachi is going towards kabuto. how would madara and itachi fight


Kabuto find a way to bring Madara there might not be something too hard for Kishi, dont forget that Tobi has a teleport jutsu, Madara could have it too.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont use laptop, i dont have camera sorry only on phone.

thank you, i mean, how to upload from phone?

no email , i can text but how to send in text?


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadway said:


> fuck you people are stupid. He joined today, and his first post was in the spoiler section. I wonder.



I don't follow...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> One picture will do. Show Madara coming out of the coffin.



No. We know that one is probably true.

Show us something that was only in your spoiler. Tobi noticing that Edo Madara was released or Madara versus Itachi.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i can't believe anyone is actually taking him seriously



i have nothing better to do ^^


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

are you guys really believing Kitu? ffs.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i can't believe anyone is actually taking him seriously



Oh I know he's full of shit. I just want it to be clear that there's no reasonable excuse he could possibly make so the ban hammer will feel that much better.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

where is that report button


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

Unknown said:


> In my opinion this only makes clear that Tobi isn't Madara, It's not that Madara halved his soul, but that Tobi It's a complety different person.
> 
> Instead of debating a bout how Madara halved his soul, we should be thinking about who may Tobi be if he isn't Madara?
> *The most powerful Hyuga ever?*



Well that would explain why he replaced both of his eyes with Sharingan and Rinnegan...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

Unknown said:


> In my opinion this only makes clear that Tobi isn't Madara, It's not that Madara halved his soul, but that Tobi It's a complety different person.
> 
> Instead of debating a bout how Madara halved his soul, we should be thinking about who may Tobi be if he isn't Madara?
> His broher?
> ...



Izuna Uchiha is the most probable identity for Tobi.  When the two uchiha brothers unlocked their Mangekyou, they both must have read the Rikudou's tablet, and come up with the plan to acquire the other half of Rikudou's power, the senju/uzumaki physical energies possessed by Hashirama.  

Everything would've proceeded as Tobi put it without one main detail, that it wasn't himself who fought at VOTE but his brother Madara, who was defeated and killed by Hashirama.  A blind Izuna or possibly an Izuna with transplanted sharingans from fodder sacrificial uchiha would've then gone over to Madara's body, and then taken possession of Hashirama's cells from Madara's hands/fingernails (yea he scratched him ) along with his own EMS eyes back for safekeeping, he then goes on to become the 2nd Rikudou and then made preparations to awaken an original rinnegan wielder, the 3rd Rikudou Nagato.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You quoted before I fixed the broken link.
> 
> The second link is an adult Madara with short hair.
> 
> I like how age is irrelevant when it comes to my examples, but to yours it's perfectly acceptable.



Chapter 386 page 6 is not adult Madara, and again, that hair is not as short as Tobi's. 

What are we discussing here?

We all agree that Madara is not using his real body now that Madara's real body has been sommoned yes?

So that's done.

Now Tobi just happens to look an awful lot like Obito, we'll see if Madara has somehow taken control of his dead body.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not believing this just yet. But if it is true WOW I thought 6th coffin was Madara for a while now. Holy smokes.


----------



## bach (Oct 12, 2011)

minato said it right:
ch 502
minato:" on second tought, it doesn't matter who you are".


----------



## HInch (Oct 12, 2011)

Ho ho holy shit.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> where is that report button



and you report for what? please he just make us spend few minutes


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Oh I know he's full of shit. I just want it to be clear that there's no reasonable excuse he could possibly make so the ban hammer will feel that much better.


well how to excuse? dont have camera, you tell how to upload? dont know how to email and how to send as text but.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well that would explain why he replaced both of his eyes with Sharingan and Rinnegan...





His envy must have been immense.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


>



If he's an Uzumaki then all the the implanted doujutsu should drain Tobi massively. (example - Kakashi)

The fact he's implanted a rinnegan with no apparent side effects, suggests he has a massive stamina supply.

Aka. I predict he's an Uzumaki.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Chapter 386 page 6 is not adult Madara, and again, that hair is not as short as Tobi's.



Erm... If Kishimoto had no problem adding two feet of hair to Madara at one point, what makes you think he has a problem with cutting two and a half feet off?



> What are we discussing here?
> 
> We all agree that Madara is not using his real body now that's Madara real body has been sommoned yes?
> 
> So that's done.



It isn't his real body but it's made to look as if it is, at least in part.



> Now Tobi just happens to look an awful lot like Obito, we'll see if Madara has somehow taken control of his dead body.



You still have given me absolutely zero evidence of this.



CA182 said:


> If he's an Uzumaki then all the the implanted doujutsu should drain Tobi massively. (example - Kakashi)
> 
> The fact he's implanted a rinnegan with no apparent side effects, suggests he has a massive stamina supply.
> 
> Aka. I predict he's an Uzumaki.



There are far too many problems with that theory. One consistency isn't enough to outweigh 12+ inconsistencies.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i dont use laptop, i dont have camera sorry only on phone.
> 
> thank you, i mean, how to upload from phone?
> 
> no email , i can text but how to send in text?



Oh for christ's sake. 

No computer or email yet you are posting on a message board.


Riiiiiight.

Ok yeah, this isn't funny anymore. Hurry up and ban the git already.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 12, 2011)

Boo more Uchiha. 

*I say this because Tobi's probably an Uchiha too. And Kabuto called him Madara once anyway.

Is this more hint that Madara used Muu's splitting to survive? 

Anyway, who in-manga gives a fuck if Tobi is Madara or not? The only one it would possibly matter to is Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, if Tobi is not Madara, how does he have the Bashosen :0?


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

no no, i have computer no laptop!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Boo more Uchiha.
> 
> *I say this because Tobi's probably an Uchiha too. And Kabuto called him Madara once anyway.
> 
> ...




Tobi's problem is not ppl think that he is not Madara, I believe its about the soul, he needs his soul to recover his former self.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but isn't madara edo where muu is and kabuto seems to be somewhere else and itachi is going towards kabuto. how would madara and itachi fight



It's not clear at all where the hell either of them are. Itachi could show up anywhere.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> no no, i have computer no laptop!



Quoted before ban/delete as this is officially the absolute dumbest thing I've ever read on these boards.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, if Tobi is not Madara, how does he have the Bashosen :0?



You can get them at any Walmart Uchiha gravesite...

I'm pretty sure it's not the only one on the planet/hard to make/hard to steal...


----------



## Kishido (Oct 12, 2011)

OK so which fucking body is he using now?

1. Obito
2. Shisui
3. Brothers
4. other one


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is most likely Madara's younger brother.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> no no, i have computer no laptop!



if you don't have a camera is useless.
sorry but we can't trust one who just signed in and post some line


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

what? i have computer? computer and laptop the same in america?
_if you don't have a camera is useless.
sorry but we can't trust one who just signed in and post some line_
i have camera on phone dont know how to upload but.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Gade said:


> The highest likelihood, after the revelation, ?Tobi? is Fugaku Uchiha, the father of Sasuke and Itachi. It?d also conveniently explain how ?Tobi? knew so much about the siblings, the coup d??tat, and how ?Tobi? immediately found the secret location of Naruto?s birthplace (Kushina?s conversation with his wife Mikoto).



I knew Mikoto was a traitorous whore


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, if Tobi is not Madara, how does he have the Bashosen :0?



If Tobi is not Madara, then how does.....

...could fill an HP5-sized book.



Kitu said:


> no no, i have computer no laptop!



Most desktop computers still have built in cameras if they were made in the last few years. What's the model you have?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> There are far too many problems with that theory. One consistency isn't enough to outweigh 12+ inconsistencies.



There are problems now, mostly because of the information he gave earlier in the manga.

The chance of him saying "I lied. ." Is possible.

However for the moment I wish to remain in my dream scenario before it becomes impossible. 

*Edit*

Back on topic (Don't ban me again! ) 

If EMS Madara returns with both eyes does that mean he didn't use Izanagi?


----------



## Phenom (Oct 12, 2011)

tobi is a good boy.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

BETTING POOL: WHO IS TOBI?!?!?!

Danzou: 2:1
Izuna: 5:1
Fugaku: 10:1
Shisui: 15:1
Evil Future Sasuke: 50:1
SaruTOBI Hiruzen: 100:1
Minato: 1000:1
Naruto: 1,000,000,000:1 (hey, Itachi said that Naruto could become like him...)


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

there is no way that tobi is not madara, he is madara _someway_, we will discover one day.


all those izuna/obito/etc theories, none could be explained deep enough.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 12, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Boo more Uchiha.
> 
> *I say this because Tobi's probably an Uchiha too. And Kabuto called him Madara once anyway.
> 
> ...



Completely agree..


Damn..  I knew Rikudo Sennin was a reach but still..  Oh, well..


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

has ohana posted anything yet


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Tobi is not Madara, then how does.....
> 
> ...could fill an HP5-sized book.
> 
> ...



what is that mean? it doesnt have camera, only phone. might have camera around some where.  though how to upload on camera ?


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

No need to flip your panties, all of you, while I don't know whether that Kitu guy is lying or not, it *is* true that there are some cheap cell phones with crappy cameras and no obvious way to transfer pics, Japanese phones of old were notorious for not allowing apps and what not. (they would have awesome hardware, but crappy software, but the influx of iPhone and Android phones is slowly changing that)

Anyways, listen Kitu, if you can't give us any evidence, then it's okey, leave it, the chapter will come out soon enough, then we will know who was lying and who was telling the truth.

[Btw, what *was* his spoiler? It got deleted before I could read]

ONTOPIC:

Okey, so we have Muu summon done, but what else is there? What else is in the chapter? Some NaruHina?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> what? i have computer? computer and laptop the same in america?
> _if you don't have a camera is useless.
> sorry but we can't trust one who just signed in and post some line_
> i have camera on phone dont know how to upload but.



save the picture on your pc with a usb cable
than upload the pics with one of those hosting site

 <- you just have to select the pics with browse and than click on upload
after that you can copy and paste the link.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> BETTING POOL: WHO IS TOBI?!?!?!
> 
> Danzou: 2:1
> Izuna: 5:1
> ...





add Tobi = Madara's split soul and Tobi = Madara's genjutsu


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> BETTING POOL: WHO IS TOBI?!?!?!
> 
> Danzou: 2:1
> Izuna: 5:1
> ...



I'm betting on a future Naruto, that went evil, that had traveled to the time of Shodai.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you if you help me  have trouble reading some, but yes i cant, but they cant also right? this post was at ryz, since lots of posts and i cant keep up.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> BETTING POOL: WHO IS TOBI?!?!?!
> 
> Danzou: 2:1
> Izuna: 5:1
> ...



Tobi is possibly.........Naruto from the future!!!!!!!!!!!!

No but seriously that would make this manga almost as bad as bleach...almost


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi could be Sarutobi Sasuke


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> save the picture on your pc with a usb cable
> than upload the pics with one of those hosting site
> 
> <- you just have to select the pics with browse and than click on upload
> after that you can copy and paste the link.



i know what usb is and how to upload, my camera not have usb, it is just flipping phone with camera, i must send in text, but how?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

ryz said:


> Okey, so we have Muu summon done, but what else is there? What else is in the chapter? Some NaruHina?



Tobi is revealed to not be Madara, and Naruto thanks Hinata for her confession and says that she'll find a great guy someday, implicitly rejecting her.

ULTIMATE TROLL CHAPTER!


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> what? i have computer? computer and laptop the same in america?
> _if you don't have a camera is useless.
> sorry but we can't trust one who just signed in and post some line_
> i have camera on phone dont know how to upload but.



Then email from the phone to your email and upload it from the computer you are using. If you somehow don't have an email address(yeah right), creating one through yahoo or gmail takes all of 10 seconds. 

This of course is all assuming that somehow a person smart enough to write in two languages in one of the most technogically advanced countries in the world somehow does not know that you can do identical shit on a laptop and desktop.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 12, 2011)

he could be *TOBI*rama


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 12, 2011)

jimbob631 said:


> Tobi is possibly.........Naruto from the future!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No but seriously that would make this manga almost as bad as bleach...almost



Hahah Future Arc. Darth Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

How hilarious would it be if Tobi was Naruto's alter ego that came from the future 



WOW NARUTO COOL, you just saved the world from your own sorry ass .


btw Tobi represents a lot about Naruto's own obsession, if you stop to think.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Then email from the phone to your email and upload it from the computer you are using. If you somehow don't have an email address(yeah right), creating one through yahoo or gmail takes all of 10 seconds.
> 
> This of course is all assuming that somehow a person smart enough to write in two languages in one of the most technogically advanced countries in the world somehow does not know that you can do identical shit on a laptop and desktop.



dont feed the troll


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay my 2nd predict on my sig got being true(fifty fifty)


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> BETTING POOL: WHO IS TOBI?!?!?!
> Naruto: 1,000,000,000:1 (hey, Itachi said that Naruto could become like him...)




I want my 1,000,000,000


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

ryz said:


> [Btw, what *was* his spoiler? It got deleted before I could read]


Tobi is mad because Kabuto summoned Madara. Madara kills a lot of shinobis. Itachi vs. Madara. Naruto vs. Dan; Naruto vs. Mangetsu... something like that.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Then email from the phone to your email and upload it from the computer you are using. If you somehow don't have an email address(yeah right), creating one through yahoo or gmail takes all of 10 seconds.
> 
> This of course is all assuming that somehow a person smart enough to write in two languages in one of the most technogically advanced countries in the world somehow does not know that you can do identical shit on a laptop and desktop.



ughhh im saying, that i dont have camera on desktop. thank you complimenting me(i think)?? 

i said, how to email from phone, dont know how. all i can do is text but, dont know how to put picture in text. sorry.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Tobi is revealed to not be Madara, and Naruto thanks Hinata for her confession and says that she'll find a great guy someday, implicitly rejecting her.
> 
> ULTIMATE TROLL CHAPTER!



Lol I've been wondering, if Itachi is scared about the future of the Uchiha could he not use this time to get some girl knocked up?



Anyways has the ToC been posted yet. (If so where can I find it?)


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Tobi is likely  Sasuke's dad or Obito

Tobi was about the same size as Kakashi and Gai the night that the 9 tails attacked....

Sasuke's mom knew Naruto's Mom was prego thus the dad probably knew, and neither of them were accounted for the night of the 9 tails attack ( Itachi was watching Sasuke)

Tobi being Obito makes sense because of the whole generation thing going on ... Oro/jiriaya/tsundae , Obito/Kakashi/Rin, Sasuke/Naruto/Sakura.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Lol I've been wondering, if Itachi is scared about the future of the Uchiha could he not use this time to get some girl knocked up?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways has the ToC been posted yet. (If so where can I find it?)



no or ohana doesn't post it yet


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Ohana usually hops on about 30 minutes from now, right?


----------



## Shattering (Oct 12, 2011)

What if Madara uses Izanagi agains shodai to create a clone of himself or some crazy shit like that -_-, this the only way to explain why there are 2 Madaras but still...

I think tobi is another person anyway...


----------



## FearTear (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Tobi is revealed to not be Madara, and Naruto thanks Hinata for her confession and says that she'll find a great guy someday, implicitly rejecting her.
> 
> ULTIMATE TROLL CHAPTER!


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

okay one number, yes i am male.

 two i can easy upload, and i have email. i only need to take from phone, to computer. dont know how to send text to email though.??


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

My theory: 

Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

ledude said:


> Theorically he couldn't have used Izanagi. Remember he got Shodai's cells only after his pseudo death and they are required for the jutsu.
> 
> Most likely, Tobi set up the final Hashirama vs Madara fight to obtain samples of Hashirama and killed Hashirama later when Hashirama was not on his guard anymore (which would explain why Hashirama died young in his prime)



Yep, Madara and Izuna most likely came up with the plan to become a Rikudou, together.  Since Madara was the stronger brother, it would've been best for him to try to obtain Hashimrama's cells by going up against him in one last fight, win or lose.  Izuna possibly watched from the shadows having transplanted fodder sharingans for sight, then returned to the battle after hashirama left in order to obtain the cells that Madara obtained from hashirama during the fight, and the EMS back.  Then after becoming a Rikudou, he goes on to kill Hashirama during a war he himself instigates.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are the hints that Tobi is future Naruto gone wrong:

He wants to "save" the world, but in a fucked up way.
He has an obsession for staying in control of everything and wanting to do everything(Eye of the Moon plan).
He can act goofy and be funny.
He still has an obsession with Sasuke.

makes complete sense


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



"I AM A SHELL OF MY FORMER SHELF!"


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> okay one number, yes i am male.
> 
> two i can easy upload, and i have email. i only need to take from phone, to computer. dont know how to send text to email though.??



man, forget it is too complicated to explain.
It depends on the type of cell, by subscription you have with your internet provider etc. ...


----------



## Virgofenix (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got a feeling we'll be seeing Sasuke vs. Madara just to hype Sasuke up a bit more.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ughhh im saying, that i dont have camera on desktop. thank you complimenting me(i think)??
> 
> i said, how to email from phone, dont know how. all i can do is text but, dont know how to put picture in text. sorry.


forget it...if you are right,we will know it when reliable spoiler,chapter comes out..we will believe you afterwards...you can always come back weekly..


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.


10/10! im thinking of something like that too


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



Databook mentioned some mysterious jutsu that even _fooled the first hokage_. I think it's about time we know what jutsu he actually used to escape.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



It seems possible.

We are forgetting the most important thing, Itachi thinks that Tobi is Madara, would be the first time Itachi trolling ... that can not happen, right?


----------



## Synn (Oct 12, 2011)

So I guess most of us were right after all: the sixth coffin was Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> okay one number, yes i am male.
> 
> two i can easy upload, and i have email. i only need to take from phone, to computer. dont know how to send text to email though.??



Do you mean you don't know how to attach a photo from your cam onto an email?

Because if you can go to this website, all you have to do is go to the website of your email.  or whatever you may have. You can type an email right on your phone then. 

I can't help any further. My cell phone doesn't have internet OR a camera.


----------



## jimbob631 (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



He could've used something similar to the Muu jutsu, it might be why it was shown to introduce Madara's more advanced version of it.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> okay one number, yes i am male.
> 
> two i can easy upload, and i have email. i only need to take from phone, to computer. dont know how to send text to email though.??



Type your email address in the "to" field when composing your text. 

For example, instead of sending a text to a number like 0115708904 or to a person in your contact list like "Yamada"' put your email in to field, like testemail@email.com . Anything contained in the text will convert to a multimedia message and go to the email.


And that's it, I'm done with this. There is literally no way this can be argued out of now.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> okay one number, yes i am male.
> 
> two i can easy upload, and i have email. i only need to take from phone, to computer. dont know how to send text to email though.??



Edit - I got Ninja'd by Sagroth

Ninja's are everywhere.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Tobi being Obito makes sense because of the whole generation thing going on ... Oro/jiriaya/tsundae , Obito/Kakashi/Rin, Sasuke/Naruto/Sakura.



And thus, you put Kakashi and Rin on the same level of importance as Naruto and Sakura. 

One of the (many) problems with the Tobito theory is that despite what his fans want to believe, Kakashi simply isn't important enough to be the old best buddy of the big bad. He's been in what? 60 pages total in part 2?



Shattering said:


> It seems possible.
> 
> We are forgetting the most important thing, Itachi thinks that Tobi is Madara, would be the first time Itachi trolling ... that can not happen, right?



Minato believes it, too.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Kabuto himself still calls Tobi Madara, even when he is thinking, Tobi is obviously Madara for me .


----------



## MangoNaruto (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Shisui..., Shisui is Madara's decedent...


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

okay thank you i try.


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Do you mean you don't know how to attach a photo from your cam onto an email?
> 
> Because if you can go to this website, all you have to do is go to the website of your email.  or whatever you may have. You can type an email right on your phone then.
> 
> I can't help any further. My cell phone doesn't have internet OR a camera.



I missed it. What information did Kitu try to provide?


----------



## Talis (Oct 12, 2011)

Woot, so its confirmed that the 6th coffin=the real Madara?
Tobito will really happen soon, be ready for the ultimate troll.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Databook mentioned some mysterious jutsu that even _fooled the first hokage_. I think it's about time we know what jutsu he actually used to escape.



The databook made that statement months before Izanagi had ever appeared in the manga.
(Databook 3 RAWS came out in september 2009 [It might have been 2008 I forget sometimes,] Izanagi first appeared in January 2010.)

So it could just be Izanagi he was refering too back then.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

If Tobi isn't Obito then he's probably a Zetsu clone being overrun with Madara's chakra.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

MADARA IS THE SIXTH COFFIN?! 

OH SNAP.


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe you guys are humoring that troll.  He doesn't even know how to send a picture or understand a cell phone? 

Anyway EMS Madara> Prime Nagato+Itachi and all these other jackoffs.  This is a good chapter for those of who've always believed Hashirama and EMS Madara were on another level from everyone else barring Rikudou and maybe his sons, and that they were the strongest.  It also justifies EMS Madara's hype from Oonoki that he could solo the entire kage summit without Kyuubi.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

At last, the final villain appeared


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Man if these news came yesterday, this thread would have reached 3k posts by now easily .


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

wait you said email me and i got it so that works thank you. did not know if i could email self. 

i said, how to put picture? dont know if i can...thank you


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> The databook made that statement months before Izanagi had ever appeared in the manga.
> (Databook 3 RAWS came out in september 2009, Izanagi first appeared in January 2010.)
> So it could just be Izanagi he was refering too back then.



again back then he didn't has hashirama's cell...so how could he do izanagi..?
must be izanami...only jutsu which we don't know about...that could also match with itachi's words...after gaining EMS,madara activated a new jutsu..


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



Not a bad theory, it's definitely possible, but I'm still gonna go with the Izuna theory.  Tho this is explainable now seeing Muu's powers to split himself in two while one half remains sealed.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> At last, the final villain appeared



Madara is gonna Madiedie. . .again.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is guy in middle


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Should we start counting the time before Kabuto loses control over his ultimate summon?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Tobi is guy in the middle



Billy Uchiha? I'd never would've expected him.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Should we start counting the time before Kabuto losses control over his ultimate summon?



YUP.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2011)

This chapter
​
Anyway, I say Naruto will end up beating EMS Madara proving his strength is crazier than anyone expected. Sasuke then shows up and he ends up proving somehow how he's stronger than Naruto. Anyway, Naruto and Sasuke will end up fighting, Sasuke's winning and boom Naruto ends up going KSM putting him up to a level that barely beats Sasuke. 

Common sense really. Whatever Naruto will do here Sasuke will end up trumping until Naruto goes KSM.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> wait you said email me and i got it so that works thank you. did not know if i could email self.
> 
> i said, how to put picture? dont know if i can...thank you



Take the picture and then send it in the text to the email. There is n such thing as a cellphone with a camera that does not allow you to transfer pictures you take in some way.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Should we start counting the time before Kabuto loses control over his ultimate summon?



Three chapters. Maybe four if a bunch of other stuff happens. Actually it's likely that Madara won't be properly defeated but rather Itachi will take out Kabuto first through the weakness of Edo Tensei, whatever that is.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

despite the Rinne tensei thing which indicates that Tobi is at least part of madara,there is still the option for it being another guy who wants to be revived.
Elder son is still a valid option.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

auem said:


> again back then he didn't has hashirama's cell...so how could he do izanagi..?
> must be izanami...only jutsu which we don't know about...that could also match with itachi's words...after gaining EMS,madara activated a new jutsu..


perhaps madara stole something from hashirama during the fight itself.

actually if you see, when madara talked with konan about izanagi, he gave us the impression that he fought hashirama exacly for this, like he was planning further than people thought on becoming a rikudou.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> My theory:
> 
> Tobi is Madara. At VotE he used some forbidden jutsu to split his own soul in two. He left the other half to die at the hands of Hashirama and the other half escaped, but he needed to create articifial Zetsu body for himself. That's why he is "a shell of his former shelf", he is literally only half of what he used to be and that's why he needed Nagato's Gedo Rinne Tensei: to resurrect half of his soul and to unite his soul again to be complete.



And Kabuto got there before him, used his new Edo Tensei, and revived that half of his soul he needs.

We still don't know why Kabuto's Edo Tensei is so "perfected". Nothing he's done thus far is anything different from ET as we knew it.

Maybe his new ET can revive parts of souls.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Kabuto got there before him, used his new Edo Tensei, and revived that half of his soul he needs.
> 
> We still don't know why Kabuto's Edo Tensei is so "perfected". Nothing he's done thus far is anything different from ET as we knew it.
> 
> Maybe his new ET can revive parts of souls.



Yeah, seems likely.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Take the picture and then send it in the text to the email. There is n such thing as a cellphone with a camera that does not allow you to transfer pictures you take in some way.



Relax, I think what Kitu has is the Japanese equivalent of  sort of phone. It would be a bitch getting pictures out of those.

Kitu, if you are not lying, and sincerely want send us pics, see if your cellphone has bluetooth (surely it will have that?), buy a bluetooth dongle for your desktop, and connect through that, bluetooth dongle are extremely cheap.

Otherwise, there is an easier solution; just type what you see in this thread, and if for a few weeks we see that your spoilers are coming true, the mods will let you post spoilers on the spoiler thread.

----

On topic, what exactly is the sixth coffin supposed to do? Fight Naruto? But then what will Pain Madara and his Six Jinchuuriki Paths do?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

I still say that Tobi is at least partially Danzou. At a minimum, his face is based on Danzou's.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I think Tobi is likely  Sasuke's dad or Obito
> 
> Tobi was about the same size as Kakashi and Gai the night that the 9 tails attacked....
> 
> ...



tobi seemed to be an bigger or older when he fought minato while kakashi and gai still seemed smaller. minato was obitos teacher why would obito attack mianto. why would be hurt his masters wife and son. it just does not seem like obito a person who wanted to protect his comrades who seemed to have the so call will of fire why would he turn evil. also when he tried to remove his mask to show sasuke it seemed he had wrinkles. i dont know it does not make sense.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps madara stole something from hashirama during the fight itself.
> 
> actually if you see, when madara talked with konan about izanagi, he gave us the impression that he fought hashirama exacly for this, like he was planning further than people thought on becoming a rikudou.



are you telling that madara gain hashi's cell during the fight and then performed izanagi at the end..?!!...that is too haxed..:amazed


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 12, 2011)

It still can be his brother but...


IF ITS SOMEHOW FAKE AND THE SUMMON ISNT MADARA OMG

SERIOUSLY LOLLLLL I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SO LOONG FOR THIS CONFIRMATION XDDD 

Tobi NOT being Madara is the thing I want the most in this manga, if this turns out to be true I will be so happy. Seriously!


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

auem said:


> again back then he didn't has hashirama's cell...so how could he do izanagi..?



Meh the power of plot! 

I'm of the opinion that he could pull of an Izanagi back then. Maybe he took a different senju's/Uzumaki's cells and just wanted Hashirama's more potent one?
Or maybe having and mastering senju cells, only increases the duration of Izanagi...

Who knows? (If the spoilers are true.) It could be that using Izanagi without senju cells is why his soul split / he lost his EMS body.

Anyways back on topic

If the previous edos are any example. Does this mean we'll see EMS Madara in a fight for 2 chapters before he gets sealed?


----------



## mandeep000 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Rama (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with JubiiSage Soul Splitting theory, this is why I said 2 weeks ago we shouldn't count Madara body off the Sixth Coffin since we didn't know all of the details. Maybe he used Izanami.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And thus, you put Kakashi and Rin on the same level of importance as Naruto and Sakura.
> 
> One of the (many) problems with the Tobito theory is that despite what his fans want to believe, Kakashi simply isn't important enough to be the old best buddy of the big bad. He's been in what? 60 pages total in part 2?
> 
> ...



Kakashi and Tobi both wear mask (have a theory they will both demask each other) and  Have space time Sharingan .... Tobi using Obito's Sharingan has been as good as confirmed for awhile.... Kakashi has fought deidara, Clone Itachi, Hidan, Kakazu, and 2 pain bodies in Part 2..... You saying Kakashi isn't important enough is probably the stupidest thing I've ever heard .... Ever 


Why would Tobi let Kakashi live all this time? He has a sharingan with MS and we have seen Tobi collects eyes like they are damn pokemon cards.... and Kakashi's eye would be a damn charazard ....


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi needs to be Obito. As ridiculous as it is, after all these years if this was revealed to be the truth, the forums would flip.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

yes ih ave that kind phone but flips also. i though tried more and, i cant put a picture to the text? you say there is no such thing??


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> yes ih ave that kind phone but flips also. i though tried more and, i cant put a picture to the text? you say there is no such thing??


----------



## Monna (Oct 12, 2011)

That dude is high


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

if obito was tobi he would have seen mianto use hirashin and that he teleports to the kunai and would not have been hit by the rasengan. also the databook implies anyone can learn kakashi kamui if they train their chakra enough.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

i doubt he has internet connection in his phone at all(if he is serious,not trolling)..


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> yes ih ave that kind phone but flips also. i though tried more and, i cant put a picture to the text? you say there is no such thing??



come on 
select the pics and access the option then send with e-mail


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

Man who on the battle feild can actually hope to defeat Edo Madara ? I think 6 path Tobi would even be hard pressed to beat him....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Three chapters. Maybe four if a bunch of other stuff happens. Actually it's likely that Madara won't be properly defeated but rather Itachi will take out Kabuto first through the weakness of Edo Tensei, whatever that is.



Itachi defeats Kabuto, thus accidentally freeing Edo Tensei Madara, who returns to Tobi Madara and unites with him.

Itachi, yet again, tries to help and causes a disaster. 



forkandspoon said:


> Kakashi and Tobi both wear mask (have a theory they will both demask each other) and  Have space time Sharingan .... Tobi using Obito's Sharingan has been as good as confirmed for awhile.... Kakashi has fought deidara, Clone Itachi, Hidan, Kakazu, and 2 pain bodies in Part 2..... You saying Kakashi isn't important enough is probably the stupidest thing I've ever heard .... Ever
> 
> 
> Why would Tobi let Kakashi live all this time? He has a sharingan with MS and we have seen Tobi collects eyes like they are damn pokemon cards.... and Kakashi's eye would be a damn charazard ....



1) Zabuzu, Kakuzu, and Muu also cover their faces. Invalid.
2) Others have s/t jutsu, including TOBIrama. (I don't believe that theory either but it invalidates the Tobito one).
3) It was never confirmed.
4) And? He didn't do much in most of those fights. The only major fight he has was against clone Itachi.

Kakashi lost his importance in the series a long time ago. He's no longer anyone's teacher. Nine times out of ten, when he fights, he either loses or is saved. The hero doesn't seem to care about him and barely even thinks about him unless he's physically there. He's been replaced by other teachers three times now. So on and so forth. I have nothing against the guy. I'm just giving you the facts.

As for him "letting" Kakashi live, why not? As far as we know, he harvested all of those Sharingan the night of the massacre. That doesn't mean he's going to go out and kill random individuals who may have any left.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.

also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 12, 2011)

WE NEED MORE SPOILERZZZ!!!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.
> 
> also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.
> 
> also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?


translate the chapter


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.
> 
> also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?



Create a text then find the upload photo/Attach photo option and add it to the text. 
(Although if it's a japanese phone I have no clue what the option would be titled.)

(I'll believe you're not a troll for now,) how many pages of Madara appear in the chapter?


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> if obito was tobi he would have seen mianto use hirashin and that he teleports to the kunai and would not have been hit by the rasengan. also the databook implies anyone can learn kakashi kamui if they train their chakra enough.



So you're saying that the super master mind Tobi wasn't aware of the world famous 4th hokage's most famous jutsu? Man I think everyone on the forum is just dead tired and these spoilers have flipped everyone upside down.... We should all just go to bed and let more spoilers come out.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu, just type the spoiler in the Spoiler Thread. Ohana will post it all soon anyway, so if you're right then everyone will know that you're reliable.


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.
> 
> also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?



It's "not the best english"?  Then which language do you speak and why are you on this forum?  Can you even speak japanese, troll?

EDIT: by the way, I'm the one who called you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in your neg-rep, just so you know who it's from


----------



## anto (Oct 12, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> *Tobi using Obito's Sharingan has been as good as confirmed for awhile*....
> 
> Why would Tobi let Kakashi live all this time? He has a sharingan with MS and we have seen Tobi collects eyes like they are damn pokemon cards.... and Kakashi's eye would be a damn charazard ....



lol? sauce plz. 

tobi let kkshi live because he does'nt give a damn. 

the spoiler doesn't make any sense at all. Muu could summon madara and nobody ever heard about it.... sure. Either stupid fake, either stupid


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Kitu, just type the spoiler in the Spoiler Thread. Ohana will post it all soon anyway, so if you're right then everyone will know that you're reliable.



lol, it was already posted and deleted, though...


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> but its not, i can look at them. zoom, erase no send with email.
> 
> also, sorry not the best english. what i mean is, i can take pictures but i cannot send with text. help?



like i said just forget it.
there's no other way to pass a pics in your pc
if you don't have a usb cable, a bluetooth or wireless connection or you can't e-mail it.
we are going ot for a while now and i hope the mod don't ban me for this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> So you're saying that the super master mind Tobi wasn't aware of the world famous 4th hokage's most famous jutsu? Man I think everyone on the forum is just dead tired and these spoilers have flipped everyone upside down.... We should all just go to bed and let more spoilers come out.



If you really believe that Tobi = Obito, then where was Obito ever "super master mind"?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, here are the two pages that basically explain what tobi is for me:


*Spoiler*: __ 










These pages tell us:

Izanagi can turn illusion into reality, it was rikudou's power.

Madara fought in VotE to obtain what he wanted from Hashirama, not to become hokage.

konan: "what the hell...are you?"

this is what konan says after Madara tells her this, it hints that Tobi might not be something...normal, i mean, body+soul, like, human.


Madara probably read more in the nakano temple than any other could with EMS, and he probably discovered about Izanagi there.

so there is a high possilibity that Tobi = illusion created by Madara throught Izanagi.


----------



## Prak961 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am new on this forum. Just want to add my 2 cents to 6th coffin + madara theory.

Tobi is a clone of Madara, created similar to how Itachi/Kisame clones in Kazekage retreival arc. Itachi mentioned to Naruto that he could not use MS in this mode. Tobi has never used MS. Madara, before being defeated by Hashirama, transferred most of his chakra to the clone to continue living, albiet in another body, which has been regenerated many times by Zetsu cells.
Kabuto remarked to Madara that he had a unique vessel. This means that the body is not the real Madara body.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> It's "not the best english"?  Then which language do you speak and why are you on this forum?  Can you even speak japanese, troll?



yes i said before, i am not lying. i already post in spoiler but it is gone, i speak english, i said not best at english not i dont speak.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, here are the two pages that basically explain what tobi is for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this theory.

I've always believes that Tobi was Madara in some manner, but put this way, this theory works very well.

And  I forgot how jailbait-ish little Madara is.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> yes i said before, i am not lying. i already post in spoiler but it is gone, i speak english, i said not best at english not i dont speak.


then post it here


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, here are the two pages that basically explain what tobi is for me:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like when we go that Madara created it when he had one mind and then his way of think changed. Like, the summon we will see right now has Madara with 'integrity' and the illusion that he gave life has nothing but his past intentions...


I'm not sure if I was able to explain what I mean here lol


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, here are the two pages that basically explain what tobi is for me:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yea thats also a possibility.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

ok, someone put what i said very good, it was  few pages ago.


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> yes i said before, i am not lying. i already post in spoiler but it is gone, i speak english, i said not best at english not i dont speak.



Why don't you post on 2ch if you're legit?  And reply to me in Japanese, troll.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

where is ohana? I wat this settled already.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

T posted again:


94 ：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2011/10/12(水) 17:43:34.40 ID:ZB7in3EN0
＞＞と言う事は現在のマダラはオビトで確定って事で良いのかな？ 
だとしたら予想通りだけど、現マダラ＝オビトの目的がわからん・・・・ 
なぜこんなことする必要が？？ 


ってとこはごめん俺の勝手な主観でしたね・・・・・ｻｰｾﾝ


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

t posted again.i dont know if its speculation or not.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

not gonna lie. i am not surprised that it's madara


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

conradoserpa said:


> I like when we go that Madara created it when he had one mind and then his way of think changed. Like, the summon we will see right now has Madara with 'integrity' and the illusion that he gave life has nothing but his past intentions...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I was able to explain what I mean here lol


i see what you mean xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> T posted again:
> 
> 
> 94 ：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2011/10/12(水) 17:43:34.40 ID:ZB7in3EN0
> ...





vered said:


> t posted again.i dont know if its speculation or not.



It's the same thing.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

T just came into the Naruto thread himself to apologize for subjectively speculating that Tobi = Obito. So there is zero actual basis for that.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

speculations


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> T posted again:
> 
> 
> 94 ：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2011/10/12(水) 17:43:34.40 ID:ZB7in3EN0
> ...



I may have read babelfish wrong, but it just looks like he's apologising for making the comments abotu Madara and Obito seem like part of the actual spoiler.

I might be completely wrong though.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 12, 2011)

Why doesn't T provide more than just the spoiler about Madara?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> T just came into the Naruto thread himself to apologize for subjectively speculating that Tobi = Obito. So there is zero actual basis for that.



AW MAN, BUT THE REACTIONS WERE HILARIOUS.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Why don't you post on 2ch if you're legit?  And reply to me in Japanese, troll.



i would but this keyboard english as you can see.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> ok, someone put what i said very good, it was  few pages ago.


i can't find it


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 12, 2011)

where's kitu?


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Why doesn't T provide more than just the spoiler about Madara?



is T the new ohana?


----------



## Federer (Oct 12, 2011)

Four Kage was only stalling time to summon Madara himself. 

It just shows that Onoki wasn't exaggerating, he really could take on all Kage and prevail at the summit, if this Edo Madara lives up to his hype.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Madara = Obito





holy shit, people who spammed that theory were right?  


well, i can admit when i was wrong


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's the same thing.


It is.

But he added this line "ってとこはごめん俺の勝手な主観でしたね・・・・・ｻｰｾﾝ" it looks he is saying he is sorry about making speculations.


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

um ok let me find, i will edit with it


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ryan said:


> i can't find it



Basically he said.

Muu summons EMS Madara. Tobi gets pissed at this and says he's gonna kill Kabuto.
Naruto clones are fighting Dan and Mangetsu.

Itachi confronts Madara (The EMS one I think?) at the end.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Federer said:


> Four Kage was only stalling time to summon Madara himself.
> 
> It just shows that Onoki wasn't exaggerating, he really could take on all Kage and prevail at the summit, if this Edo Madara lives up to his hype.



he may be able to take on all thealliance as he is kabuto trump card.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Ryan said:


> i can't find it



They said that Edo Madara is summoned and when it happens, Tobi Madara senses it, turns, and says he will kill Kabuto. Meanwhile Naruto fights Dan and Mangetsu. Edo Madara meets Itachi.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, at least a few sentences telling about the chapter would be good. Ohana mostly has better details and the like.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

WHOA! Holy negativity Batman! relax people!

Kitu, It's ok if you can't post the pics, just leave it. If you can, just post the Japanese script in this thread (not the spoiler one), if not, leave it, we can wait for the chapter.

If if turns out to be true, all well and good. If not, well... It's pretty cool for a prediction fic


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Basically he said.
> 
> Muu summons EMS Madara. Tobi gets pissed at this and says he's gonna kill Kabuto.
> Naruto clones are fighting Dan and Mangetsu.
> ...





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi being Madara in some manner is not  wrong for me. But I always was against Tobi being Madara.

Like, Tobi being a summoned dude is ok for me
Tobi being an experiment created with Nawaki body by Oro~ is ok for me
Tobi being Obito is ok for me
Tobi being Tobirama Senju is ok for me
Tobi being an illusion is ok for me
Tobi being Mito Uzumaki son with Madara is ok for me


Seriously. The thing is: Tobi not being Madara = the best thing that can happen.



PikaCheeka said:


> I like this theory.
> 
> I've always believes that Tobi was Madara in some manner, but put this way, this theory works very well.
> 
> And  I forgot how jailbait-ish little Madara is.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im going to bed....i hate the anticipation lurking the spoiler thread and this one when a really good chapter is on the horizon.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Edo Madara meets Itachi



ok, now i know it's fake 

itachi would kill madara which is why kishi didn't want him to meet madara


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

well i know it was "Majin Lu" who summed it. i remember that but, not where it is. 

oh i think i see some answered for me. thank you


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Man this Edo Madara is about to kick some serious ass, i cant wait .


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> ok, now i know it's fake
> 
> itachi would kill madara which is why kishi didn't want him to meet madara



You have no idea of my frustration if we don't have something about Tobi's identity in this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Btw only Edo Madara can finish Edo Itachi, so their fight is most likely true.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

^


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> She's jsut speculating that Obito=Madara and thats it


well, that was disappointing honestly


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

For anyone who cares, I took a snapshot of Kitu's spoiler. 



If it's fake, it's good. None of it can really be contradicted.



conradoserpa said:


> Tobi being Madara in some manner is not  wrong for me. But I always was against Tobi being Madara.
> 
> Like, Tobi being a summoned dude is ok for me
> Tobi being an experiment created with Nawaki body by Oro~ is ok for me
> ...



How is it the best thing that can happen? It's probably the worst from a story-telling angle. There are so many inconsistencies it's ridiculous. Right down to Tobi wearing similar armor to Madara Prime the first time he appeared.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> ^



my reaction too man...... woman..... uhm shemale?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

for speculation let say madara is tobi and the madara kabuto summoned has no soul it is just an empty vessel. wonder if kabuto be able to control the body even if it has no soul?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> my reaction too man...... woman..... uhm shemale?



THAT WORKS. :ho


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i would but this keyboard english as you can see.



So you don't know how to use a cellphone, don't know how to upload pictures, can't speak japanese, can't write in japanese because of an english keyboard despite supposedly being in Japan which makes no fucking sense, your first post was on THIS forum in the spoiler thread and you expect us to believe you?  How convenient for you 



Addy said:


> my reaction too man...... woman..... uhm shemale?



Aiku is obviously female.  No male writes like that


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> for speculation let say madara is tobi and the madara kabuto summoned has no soul it is just an empty vessel. wonder if kabuto be able to control the body even if it has no soul?



You can't edo something without a soul.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi could be Kagami Uchiha. He's actually old enough to be behind everything attributed to post-VotE Madara, and wasn't blind like Izuna.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> for speculation let say madara is tobi and the madara kabuto summoned has no soul it is just an empty vessel. wonder if kabuto be able to control the body even if it has no soul?



Kabuto did take a LONG time to prepare this summon despite the fact that he was able to summon it in a dormant state very quickly earlier.

This makes me suspect it isn't an ordinary ET. Which means he isn't summoning a complete dead soul.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 12, 2011)

I remember a few years ago I had a far fetched theory that Tobi was some how related to Yamato, I guess it's possible that that Tobi is just a Yamato-esk clone of Madara ..... I just hope there isn't some BS half of Madara's soul explanation.... Tobi being Sasuke's dad would probably be the biggest mind fuck ever so I'm sort of pulling for that lol


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 12, 2011)

Izanami-no-MIKOTO!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> ^


dont get angry, its better than him getting finished off by some fodder ;(


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Aiku is obviously female.  No male writes like that



LIES. 



Jeαnne said:


> dont get angry, its better than him getting finished off by some fodder ;(


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto did take a LONG time to prepare this summon despite the fact that he was able to summon it in a dormant state very quickly earlier.
> 
> This makes me suspect it isn't an ordinary ET. Which means he isn't summoning a complete dead soul.



If he could mod edo then wouldn't he have tried to summon the hokages?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> So you're saying that the super master mind Tobi wasn't aware of the world famous 4th hokage's most famous jutsu? Man I think everyone on the forum is just dead tired and these spoilers have flipped everyone upside down.... We should all just go to bed and let more spoilers come out.



he should have seen mianto use it many times plus he gave kakashi a kunai when obito was still alive. he should have know about kunai. that is justw hat i am saying.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> THAT WORKS. :ho





Yagami_ said:


> Aiku is obviously female.  No male writes like that



i know but that sig always confuses me and i fall in the "she or he?" trap


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> So you don't know how to use a cellphone, don't know how to upload pictures, can't speak japanese, can't write in japanese because of an english keyboard despite supposedly being in Japan which makes no fucking sense, your first post was on THIS forum in the spoiler thread and you expect us to believe you? How convenient for you


i do know, i use this cell phone all the time. it cant send pictures, or i have never tried. not that i dont know how.

i can speak japanese why do you think that i am here, and translated and else.

um i didnt know you couldnt buy japanese keyboards? but we have english here

yes i do not expect people to believe me. i post to clear things up i just live in japan i am not a person who comes on every week and gives chapters to everybody, just one time.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> i know but that sig always confuses me and i fall in the "she or he?" trap



JUST AS PLANNED. :ho


----------



## Idol (Oct 12, 2011)

another speculations from T on Madara/Obito...
He also says it's possible that there may be issues with spoilers as measures are being taken to stop selling material early.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, this thread is like Clue (the board game)...


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> another speculations from T on Madara/Obito...
> He also says it's possible that there may be issues with spoilers as measures are being taken to stop selling material early.



That's genius. Kishi trolling the entire internet!


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> i know but that sig always confuses me and i fall in the "she or he?" trap



I feel the same with you.  (i think your a guy...but it flip-flops )

Also this whole edo-madara makes my head hurt. Im not surprised im just wondering how kishi is going to deliver with all these mind fucks.


----------



## ? (Oct 12, 2011)

This chapter is gonna be good.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> LIES.


without forget that it can actually develop into an awesome itasasu moment


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> without forget that it can actually develop into an awesome itasasu moment



OH MY. 

YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING. 

AND YOU MEAN SASUITA. 

:ho


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Inu said:


> This chapter is gonna be good.



It sure is...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> OH MY.
> 
> YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING.
> 
> ...


could even turn into a tree way thing between madara, itachi and sasuke, oh my


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 12, 2011)

minato defeated by a woman
mikoto, strongest character is a woman lol!!!


----------



## HInch (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> Btw only Edo Madara can finish Edo Itachi, so their fight is most likely true.



This. Please this.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> could even turn into a tree way thing between madara, itachi and sasuke, oh my



NEVER. 

SASUKE WOULDN'T ALLOW IT.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> minato defeated by a woman
> mikoto, strongest character is a woman lol!!!



Tobi=Aoba. 

:ho


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> OH MY.
> 
> YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING.
> 
> ...





Jeαnne said:


> without forget that it can actually develop into an awesome itasasu moment



fell into his trap to prove your femaleness


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> another speculations from T on Madara/Obito...
> He also says it's possible that there may be issues with spoilers as measures are being taken to stop selling material early.



so days of early spoiler is coming to end..


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> fell into his trap to prove your femaleness



THAT PROVES NOTHING.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

we havent had a spoiler this strong is a loooooong time, really long time.

a lot to speculate, discuss.


its 6 am here and im not going to sleep because of this fucking spoiler , good thing its holiday here.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu said:


> i do know, i use this cell phone all the time. it cant send pictures, or i have never tried. not that i dont know how.
> 
> i can speak japanese why do you think that i am here, and translated and else.
> 
> ...


thank              you


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 12, 2011)

Everyone should change their avatars to Hashirama Senju, because he indeed killed Madara Uchiha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Did he just say he didn't even have JUMP?




Eevihl said:


> If he could mod edo then wouldn't he have tried to summon the hokages?



It's already confirmed he could modify Edo Tensei. We don't know HOW yet.

If he had some of Madara's DNA and Madara is half-dead, he could possibly revive the half of him that's dead.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> NEVER.
> 
> SASUKE WOULDN'T ALLOW IT.


whyyy, its hot 







btw Kitu i hope that you are right, because it means that we will see some action this chapter...if it just ends with Edo Madara getting summoned i will be devastated .


----------



## Nashima (Oct 12, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Dei (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara


----------



## Stringer Bell (Oct 12, 2011)

MADARA! Fuck Yea!!!

Greatest chapter ever!!!


----------



## rubberguy (Oct 12, 2011)

shitstorm lol


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

so if this madara is an edo it means he died and his soul survived in some manner right ?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 12, 2011)

ALL hail kabuto!!!


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> whyyy, its hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch Kabuto just wipe his mind and turn him into a killing machine like Nagato. Its going to be a epic chapter tho.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> whyyy, its hot



SASUKE WON'T LET MADARA GET HIS HANDS ON HIS PRECIOUS ITACHI.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

imagine not only is this EMS madara but its an immortal one as well.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so if this madara is an edo it means he died and his soul survived in some manner right ?



Nah...Edo summons and binds the soul from the spirit world...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

just think a fight of edo Itachi vs edo Madara


----------



## Yagami_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh look, another troll UchihaSage showed up.  Is he a dupe of Kitu? 



Kitu said:


> i do know, i use this cell phone all the time. it cant send pictures, or i have never tried. not that i dont know how.
> 
> i can speak japanese why do you think that i am here, and translated and else.
> 
> ...



lol this trolling faggotry doesn't work on me cause I actually know what I'm talking about here.  I know for a FACT that the Japanese keyboards they have in Japan have english characters so it makes no fucking sense for you to have an English only keyboard if you are in Japan.  Moreover I am close to intermediate level in Japanese and my older brother as well as half of my family are FLUENT in it.  Post up these links of your so called "translations" so I can laugh at them.   You can't even prove that you UNDERSTAND japanese much less speak it.

Prove me wrong and show that you understand Japanese troll.  Write your response to me in romaji if you're limited by your english only keyboard


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> imagine not only is this EMS madara but its an immortal one as well.


yes...imagine what kind of beast it will be...geez.


if Oonoki believed that he could do anything with his old powers, imagine him as an edo...this will be huge.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara means first VoTE flashback coming soon


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

Penance said:


> Nah...Edo summons and binds the soul from the spirit world...



then how can Kabuto have do ?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seeing the massive reaction this Madara spoiler is having just makes me wish I could have seen the shitstorm Minato caused in Naruto vs Pain...

Anyways on topic

I predict Kabuto and EMS Madara look like Gods for the next few chapters.

Then GodSlayer Itachi walks in.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> just think a fight of edo Itachi vs edo Madara



ITACHI WINS. 





CA182 said:


> Seeing the massive reaction this Madara spoiler is having just makes me wish I could have seen the shitstorm Minato cause in Naruto vs Pain...
> 
> Anyways on topic
> 
> ...


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm new here 

about madara, I think he split his soul in two with a jutsu named* izanami * 
you heard it here first


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Watch Kabuto just wipe his mind and turn him into a killing machine like Nagato. Its going to be a epic chapter tho.



Why would he have to?

Madara is a willing killing machine anyway.

Kabuto will probably assume he doesn't have to do anything and screw himself over. Again.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yes...imagine what kind of beast it will be...geez.
> 
> 
> if Oonoki believed that he could do anything with his old powers, imagine him as an edo...this will be huge.



yea i could see edo madara vs all kages and more.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

I swear to god I should spend all day and collect the rant posts and neg reps I got for saying that Tobi is definitely not Madara. It was so obvious that it is hurting my ass again...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> ITACHI WINS.



yeah i think so but it also could would end in a draw


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here
> 
> about madara, I think he split his soul in two with a jutsu named* izanami *
> you heard it here first



OH SNAP, EDO MADARA IS HERE. 





Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> yeah i think so but it also could would end in a draw



NEVER. 

ITACHI WOULD WIN.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> SASUKE WON'T LET MADARA GET HIS HANDS ON HIS PRECIOUS ITACHI.



ok ok, so sasuke joins in to fight side by side with itachi against edo madara

and it ends with edo madara sealed and sasuke slapping itachi's ass


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> ok ok, so sasuke joins in to fight side by side with itachi against edo madara
> 
> and it ends with edo madara sealed and sasuke slapping itachi's ass



THAT'S ABSOLUTELY CORRECT.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> ok ok, so sasuke joins in to fight side by side with itachi against edo madara
> 
> and it ends with edo madara sealed and *sasuke slapping itachi's ass*



This prediction worries me!!!


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> For anyone who cares, I took a snapshot of Kitu's spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No inconsistencies at all actually if it's Izuna Uchiha.  Same Mangekyou Power, same timeline, same knowledge regarding the tablet, same ambitions, same hatred for hashirama/senjus, same desire for revenge/lust for power, similar age, and battle experience, wisdom gained throughout the years, hell, Madara personality seemed more straightforward, strong dominant ogre type, and Izuna could've been the manipulative mischievous younger brother, which would fit perfectly with Tobi's personality thus far.  

Trust me, Izuna Uchiha being Tobi is one hell of a twist, and the most possible explanation.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> This prediction worries me!!!



IT WILL COME TRUE, JUST YOU WAIT. :ho


----------



## Kitu (Oct 12, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Oh look, another troll UchihaSage showed up.  Is he a dupe of Kitu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting i dont know why it is possible to have english keyboard in japan but it is not possible because you dont want me to be right. 

what do you mean links? i will be glad. if you would like romaji i type public on english forum for a reason. i will not make others not be able to read but if you do not believe me that is fine.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome chapter,madara used the Splitting Technique


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here
> 
> about madara, I think he split his soul in two with a jutsu named* izanami *
> you heard it here first


that was fast .




Kotoamatsukami said:


> I swear to god I should spend all day and collect the rant posts and neg reps I got for saying that Tobi is definitely not Madara. It was so obvious that it is hurting my ass again...



Edo Madara doesnt confirm that Tobi is not Madara, really.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I swear to god I should spend all day and collect the rant posts and neg reps I got for saying that Tobi is definitely not Madara. It was so obvious that it is hurting my ass again...



You do realize it still isn't confirmed, right?

The "horcrux" theory has been around for well over a year, is still very valid, can't be disproved yet, and has a lot of people who believe it.



Edo Madara said:


> Hey everyone I'm new here
> 
> about madara, I think he split his soul in two with a jutsu named* izanami *
> you heard it here first



Talk in the first person. It will be funnier.


----------



## taeko (Oct 12, 2011)

Seeing the spoilers....could it be true, edo Madara  Have we all been deceived the entire time


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> OH SNAP, EDO MADARA IS HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahah cal down i would be happy if itachi wins because is the only uchiha i really like but if his challenger is the edo prime Madara i could see it end in a draw


----------



## Crona (Oct 12, 2011)

Omg its Madara, now I won't be able to sleep 

I wonder if Edo Madara will recognize Tobi as himself.  I imagine Edo Madara will be very confused if he doesn't.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> ahahah cal down i would be happy if itachi wins because is the only uchiha i really like but if his challenger is the edo prime Madara i could see it end in a draw



ITACHI WOULD STILL WIN.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn it NF you've all made me exited for the next chapter...

However I predict I'm thoroughly trolled when I read it and nothing happens.

(Also 3 hours ago there was only about 400 posts... Now we've nearly hit 1000 ... Oh you crazy NF people )


----------



## Gonder (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> ok ok, so sasuke joins in to fight side by side with itachi against edo madara
> 
> and it ends with edo madara sealed and sasuke slapping itachi's ass



i don,t want gary su itachi  geting in the way of  ems vs ems fight and i fought you a sasuke fan


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

so there is still time to guess? 


itachi from the past


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> No inconsistencies at all actually if it's Izuna Uchiha.  Same Mangekyou Power, same timeline, same knowledge regarding the tablet, same ambitions, same hatred for hashirama/senjus, same desire for revenge/lust for power, similar age, and battle experience, wisdom gained throughout the years, hell, Madara personality seemed more straightforward, strong dominant ogre type, and Izuna could've been the manipulative mischievous younger brother, which would fit perfectly with Tobi's personality thus far.
> 
> Trust me, Izuna Uchiha being Tobi is one hell of a twist, and the most possible explanation.



Where does the explanation for VotE come in then? All the things he said to Konan?

Anyway he can't be Izuna because final villains aren't allowed to have big girly lips. It's just unacceptable.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

The twist?

Tobi is still Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> i don,t want gary su itachi  geting in the way of  ems vs ems fight and i fought you a sasuke fan


i find it more beautiful with the brother thing .




Man with this spoiler the manga as a whole just got 1000x awesomer .


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> The twist?
> 
> Tobi is still Madara.







Jeαnne said:


> i find it more beautiful with the brother thing .


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

so why is the madara summon post still there?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

this chapter seems boring as hell,....if interesting part is Edo Madara


----------



## Nashima (Oct 12, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I swear to god I should spend all day and collect the rant posts and neg reps I got for saying that Tobi is definitely not Madara. It was so obvious that it is hurting my ass again...



The conversation tobi had with kabuto should have been enough to prove he was not really madara. 

(I just want him to be obito in some shape or form so that i can jump for joy >.>)


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 12, 2011)

Approximately what time will the manga be released in EST?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

cant wait to see tobi meeting edo madara 

tobi: hi man, let me tell you a history...*sits*
madara:...
tobi: im you lol...
madara: wtf is this shit?


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Approximately what time will the manga be released in EST?



Know one really knows bro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Nashima said:


> The conversation tobi had with kabuto should have been enough to prove he was not really madara.



Really? How so?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Nashima said:


> The conversation tobi had with kabuto should have been enough to prove he was not really madara.



By the way Kabuto calls Tobi as Madara even when he is alone


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> By the way Kabuto calls Tobi as Madara in even when he is alone



Because Tobi calls himself Madara, he is also Madara.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 12, 2011)

So.... he summons madara so tobi isnt madara after all? this just blew the hell out of my mind like... bro.. wtf lol so all of those threads about madara being tobi... but not... and madara but... who did minato fight? this...


this is gonna spawn so many tier threads its not even funny lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Nashima said:


> The conversation tobi had with kabuto should have been enough to prove he was not really madara.
> 
> (I just want him to be obito in some shape or form so that i can jump for joy >.>)


>.>


kabuto refers to madara as madara in his mind during edo nagato's fight.


----------



## rubberguy (Oct 12, 2011)

so kabuto is revealing tobi secret isn't something wrong?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Nashima said:


> The conversation tobi had with kabuto should have been enough to prove he was not really madara.
> 
> (I just want him to be obito in some shape or form so that i can jump for joy >.>)



tobi said he gave nagato the rinnegan, and nagato seems to be as old if not older then mianto. since jiriaya trained nagato after the 2nd war where the sanin they fought hanzou. obito must have been a hell of a ninja to give nagato the rinnegan before he was probably even born. i say tobi is either madaras brother or RS son.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> >.>
> 
> 
> kabuto refers to madara as madara in his mind during edo nagato's fight.



Clearly Kabuto being a sarcastic ass, just like he has been for 559 chapters, isn't enough.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm still with my theory: Tobi is Madara but he halved his own soul in VotE. He left the other half for Hashirama to kill. He needed Gedo Rinne Tensei to resurrect the dead half and to unify his soul.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Really? How so?



Mocking Tobi for calling himself Madara, was probably a big clue. I seriously doubt Tobi used a splitting technique or something, at VOTE.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You do realize it still isn't confirmed, right?
> 
> The "horcrux" theory has been around for well over a year, is still very valid, can't be disproved yet, and has a lot of people who believe it.



But I?m yet going with it until it finally is either confirmed or disproved =)

I know there were many others who believed the same, but I never understood why there was so much resistance that even high-rep members needed to neg rep me for not believing that Madara = Tobi.


Anway, it still has to be someone who knows the past of Konoha because, as I once told in another thread, Tobi knows a shitlot about Konohas history ( example: He knew of the secret technique of the Aburames and even of Torunes Dad). No one should know that kind of stuff unless he is himself from Konoha. Therefore Izuna is maybe not that bad of a hint. Or, the very unlikely case, it really is Tobirama. Why? 

Most obvious: *Tobi*rama = *Tobi*
Not so obvious: Developed Edo Tensei and the ST-Jutsu amongst others, so he must be extremely skilled with high level ninjutsu/ forbidden techniques. Why shouldnt he know how to evade the Death Gods technique when he knows how to revive the dead ?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm still with my theory: Tobi is Madara but he halved his own soul in VotE. He left the other half for Hashirama to kill. He needed Gedo Rinne Tensei to resurrect the dead half and to unify his soul.



this is most plausible theory i hear


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

where are the new spoilers I see the same shit.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

In other news: The Sixth Coffin isn't the original Sage of the Six Paths, his image will remain untarnished. 

Isn't this great, you guys? 



Cyclonic said:


> where are the new spoilers I see the same shit.



??

Check the spoiler thread again, it's there.




**


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Mocking Tobi for calling himself Madara, was probably a big clue. I seriously doubt Tobi used a splitting technique or something, at VOTE.


perhaps kabuto simply thinks that tobi is not madara.


but it would just show kabuto's own ignorance about what Madara did to create Tobi.

my 2 cents are that Madara created Tobi throught Izanagi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm still with my theory: Tobi is Madara but he halved his own soul in VotE. He left the other half for Hashirama to kill. He needed Gedo Rinne Tensei to resurrect the dead half and to unify his soul.



the jutsu he used to split his soul is clearly izanami, it all makes sense now
why tobi can't used ems 

both izanagi and izanami are jutsu to survived


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps kabuto simply thinks that tobi is not madara.
> 
> 
> but it would just show kabuto's own ignorance about what Madara did to create Tobi.



Come on, Kabuto seems to know everything else about the guy and his plans. It's more than likely that he knows who Tobi really is.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm still with my theory: Tobi is Madara but he halved his own soul in VotE. He left the other half for Hashirama to kill. He needed Gedo Rinne Tensei to resurrect the dead half and to unify his soul.


Except it's impossible because there's a time limit on Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Yo, what if Madara is the real Sage of the Six Paths? 

How would you guys respond to that?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Oct 12, 2011)

mabey madara learned the splitting tecknique splitted & with himself spilt 1 madara got killed by the 1st but split 2 madara survived


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Onoki wont survive this fight with Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except it's impossible because there's a time limit on Rinne Tensei.



We don't know the exact mechanics of Gedo Rinne Tensei yet, there might be other reasons why Nagato couldn't resurrect say Yahiko or Jiraiya. You might be right, thought.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Come on, Kabuto seems to know everything else about the guy and his plans. It's more than likely that he knows who Tobi really is.


well there is another point.


would you consider an illusion with a conscience the thing itself?


if tobi is what i think, it would make complete sense if kabuto mocked him.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except it's impossible because there's a time limit on Rinne Tensei.



Which probably has to do with chakra. The longer someone is dead, the more chakra it would take to revive them.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Edo Madara means first VoTE flashback coming soon



huge amounts of flashbacks coming, least I hope so.


----------



## Agony (Oct 12, 2011)

oh my fucking god.so tobi is not freaking madara?! its not making any fucking sense.seriously this is fucking brain damage!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Does Ohana give us an idea of how the Alliance responds to Madara being summoned with Edo Tensei?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

> 表紙ワンピ
> 巻頭ワンピ
> スケット
> ナルト
> ...



someone was looking for the toc?


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Agony said:


> oh my fucking god.so tobi is not freaking madara?! its not making any fucking sense.seriously this is fucking brain damage!!



Non-sense!!

Since Tobi calls himself Madara and everyone in the manga accepts him as such, he is definitely Madara - probably from an alternate reality or something, I don't know, shut up, go to hell.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

"This isn't Rinne Tensei...This is Edo Tensei..."

The mystery deepens.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> someone was looking for the toc?



What the fudge is the toc?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally ohana posted something. need translation.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> "This isn't Rinne Tensei...This is Edo Tensei..."
> 
> The mystery deepens.



Your joke has been lost upon me.

Explain yourself.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

WHAT DID OHANA SAY?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's what the summoned Madara says, according to Ohana.


----------



## Ra (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is obito?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> What the fudge is the toc?


Table of Contents.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> What the fudge is the toc?



table of content, JUMP manga list


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

so it's edo madara?......... as planned


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

TRANSLATE IT NOW  

WHERE THE FUCK IS KITU


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> What the fudge is the toc?


 Table of contents i think.



Edit: Beatin


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

how many were surprised that it was madara? because i am not


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Table of contents i think.



Well, I'm a failure.

That was freaking obvious, now that you've informed me.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> That's what the summoned Madara says, according to Ohana.


Oh, wow.

So he knows about the Rinnegan's abilities.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitu's spoiler probably fake, since Ohana seems to indicate Madara is headed for Oonoki's location.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2011)

Untitled said:


> TRANSLATE IT NOW
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IS KITU



Who the flying fvck is Kitu?!


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

I see the word "reincarnation" in google translation.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Oh, wow.
> 
> So he knows about the Rinnegan's abilities.



I don't get it.

How does the spoiler indicate that Edo Madara is aware of the Rinnegan's abilities?


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> how many were surprised that it was madara? because i am not



Nor am I, of course...


----------



## SaiST (Oct 12, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Who the flying fvck is Kitu?!


Some troll that a few members in this thread were actually feeding.

Bad members! Bad!


----------



## Synn (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi, Hinata, Lee, Kiba and Kimimaro in spoilers.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Lee apparently screws Hinata while Naruto clone fight Kimimaro.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

I fucking knew it. All those years of ridicule. Eat my ass doubters.

WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> How does the spoiler indicate that Edo Madara is aware of the Rinnegan's abilities?



Because he knows what Rinne Tensei is.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to see how the allaince reacts to this news.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah but, he could still translate! 

Wait you think I'm serious? Hell no, Kitu is the shit, fuck the haters.


----------



## Synn (Oct 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Lee apparently screws Hinata while Naruto clone fight Kimimaro.



Dat Lee    .


----------



## mayumi (Oct 12, 2011)

naruto fights kimmimaro? great we get some taijutsu feats. also kakashi appears.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2011)

Kimimaru vs. Naruto. We will se Kakashi too.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Because he knows what Rinne Tensei is.



Wait, what?


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

this isnt rinne tensei??

edo madara knows about the Rinnegan and the connection?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

so madara knew about the rinnegan ability. maybe he wanted tobi to revive him with nagatos Rinne Tensei? so is madara going towards onokis location? i wanted onoki to fight madara but never expected this.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Fang Lee also also also also *screw Hinata*!



indeed, screw her


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi, Lee, Hinata and Kiba are in this chapter, apparently.
And we also get a little Kimimaro vs a KCM Naruto clone.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi sighting...


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

"Hinata Kiba also screws!"
I love Google Translate. 

All I know is, I heard Lee and Kiba. Does that mean screentime?


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait, I get it.

Madara apparently died prior to the Second Hokage inventing Edo Tensei; therefore, the only reincarnation jutsu he can think of is the Rinnegan's Outer Path Techinque: Rinne Tensei.

See, I discovered the answer all on my own. Now give me freaking cookie damn it.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo madara read about it in the tablet?
or he planned for it?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

My theory is proven, Edo Madara mentions that he was supposed to be resurrected with Gedo Rinne Tensei no Jutsu


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

so naurto vs kimimmaro. so narutos clone arrived at kakashis location


----------



## mayumi (Oct 12, 2011)

hmm, who at madara's time had rinnegan? we only knew that rikudou and nagato had it.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL THE GOOGLE TRANSLATION.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

Screw = Neji. 

.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 12, 2011)

Dude, I did NOT expect Kishi to try his hand at the troll thing.


Unfortunately, he's not even Mashima-level at it, let alone


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Because he knows what Rinne Tensei is.



Tobi said he was wanting to use Nagato's Rinnegan Tensei for something. Since Edo Madara seems to have been expecting it, that means either confirmation of the Horcrux theory, or at least Madara is in on the plot with Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Never mind.

Apparently, Tobirama did invent Edo Tensei before Madara's death.


----------



## calimike (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara is plot what?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> I fucking knew it. All those years of ridicule. *Eat my ass doubters.*WONDERFUL!!!!!



calm down


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

I?m actually pretty excited to see Kakashi after his rampage


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

Spoilers sound great. I hope the Edo Madara has his long pretty hair


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> I?m actually pretty excited to see Kakashi after his rampage



AREN'T WE ALL? 

:ho


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

mayumi said:


> hmm, who at madara's time had rinnegan? we only knew that rikudou and nagato had it.



dont forget that madara wanted to become a rikudou.he knew about the rinnegan perhaps through the tablet.


----------



## ppain (Oct 12, 2011)

I remember when everybody were telling me that it's ridiculous to think Tobi isn't Madara, because MISTER X SAID IT!!!  :/


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

hope we get a couple of flashbacks with madara, his vs shodai at the VOTE and Him vs onoki.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:
			
		

> 口寄せマダラ「輪廻転生ではないのか…。穢土転生～～～」
> Edo Madara: "So this isn't Rinne Tensei....It's Edo Tensei~"



OMG! 

Does this imply what I think it implies? Madara created a clone (Tobi) to revive himself with Rinne Tensei? 

Or did he read the tablet, and simply knows what it is?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> Screw = Neji.
> 
> .



Thanks for pointing that out. You are absolutely right. Neji is written ネジ and it also means "a screw" in Japanese.
So no guys. Intox: Kiba did NOT screw Hinata.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> calm down



You don't know the emotional pain. 



Kotoamatsukami said:


> I?m actually pretty excited to see Kakashi after his rampage



With off paneled 7 Swordsmen at his feet.


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 12, 2011)

Let me get this straight, so since Madara is resurrected by Kabuto's ET technique, Tobi is screwed because now he cannot revive Madara using Rinnei Tensei?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe madara cloned himself and tobi is the clone


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> With off paneled 7 Swordsmen at his feet.



Lol, Dream on.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

what if tobi is izuna and madara expected izuna to revive him?


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 12, 2011)

Oonoki is pretty much fucked.I hope he is the first real alliance casualty...However, NOT before we get some more background info on him.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 12, 2011)

The simplest explanation is that Madara knew about Rinne Tensei from the tablet and considered that as a possibility for his resurrection before concluding that it was Edo Tensei.

The convoluted explanation is that Madara planned out Nagato getting the Rinnegan and resurrecting him... though that makes no sense with Tobi running around claiming to be him.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> and a little Kimimaro VS [KCM] Naruto



who gives a crap about that? 

i want more edo madara.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

If Tobi is a Madara clone then this dehypes Perfecto Namikaze.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> what if tobi is izuna and madara expected izuna to revive him?



But why would Tobi even bother to pretend to be Madara?


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

so the new madara is madara's clone


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi shows up? About bloody time, Kishi.


----------



## SageDan (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I know what happend. 
At VoTE, Madara used Muu's splitting tech(There is a reason why is was shown, and why Muu is the one summoning Madara). Tobi is the first half, and the second half is the Edo Madara that is just summoned. Now I guess they need to fuse somehow.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M-aZzPvx3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe like this? Lol.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

No you guys are silly. Neji might mean screw, but Google Translate doesn't think so!

So until then, _screw_ everyone who tries to doubt Google Translate.  

When you all see Kiba or Lee screwing Hinata this chapter you'll be sorry.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Does this imply what I think it implies? Madara created a clone (Tobi) to revive himself with Rinne Tensei?



Now that'd fill the blank nicely.

Edo Madara must be mad.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

SageDan said:


> I think I know what happend.
> At VoTE, Madara used Muu's splitting tech(There is a reason why is was shown, and why Muu is the one summoning Madara). Tobi is the first half, and the second half is the Edo Madara that is just summoned. Now I guess they need to fuse somehow.



The splitting technique would explain Tobi's considering himself to be a shadow of his former self.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara? Kakashi? Lee Kimimaro?

Fuck does it look like an epic chapter!!    

I do dread what Kishi has in stock for Tobi though...



Klue said:


> But why would Tobi even bother to pretend to be Madara?



Because even Kages shit their pants when hearing that name?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> But why would Tobi even bother to pretend to be Madara?



Madara a legend Izuna Not?


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi: Obito/Sasuke from The Future


lolololol


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, Madararararara is in the sixth coffin? How unsurprising.

And OMG LEE SHOWS UP.


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> who gives a crap about that?


I do  this was the most interesting part in the spoilers for me 
Kimimaro vs Naruto


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Madara a legend Izuna Not?



So he is doing it to scare people?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> OMG!
> 
> Does this imply what I think it implies? Madara created a clone (Tobi) to revive himself with Rinne Tensei?
> 
> Or did he read the tablet, and simply knows what it is?


thats what i am saying 


Madara created Tobi with Izanagi, as a way to stay immortal and be able to recover his former self or finish a plan that he already had.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> thats what i am saying
> 
> 
> Madara created Tobi with Izanagi, as a way to stay immortal and be able to recover his former self or finish a plan that he already had.



You lost me at: Created Tobi with Izanagi.

How would that be at all possible? Do you mean Rikudou's unnamed creation technique?


----------



## Idol (Oct 12, 2011)

Summoned Madara... WTF!?
this mean that Tobi isn't the real Madara?


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

How many panels will Naruto beat Kimimaro in?


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> You lost me at: Created Tobi with Izanagi.
> 
> How would that be at all possible? Do you mean Rikudou's unnamed creation technique?



I think he used izanami to split himself


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 12, 2011)

Sometimes Kishimoto does something that brings my interest in this manga above that of Bleach.

Right now I'm interested. Doubt it lasts though. The explanation will be something stupid, but right now I'm going with:

Izuna is Tobi, he wanted Rinne to resurrect Madara (But.. why didn't he?) I like this one because it shows the bonds of brothers. The idea of Izuna being just as fucked up as Madara, and both working together is something that I find interesting.

Tobi is Obito, and Madara is completely in the clear of this entire plot.

With Kishimoto though, it'll turn out that Tobi is simply a clone of Madara. The real Madara was the one with the long-hair. He tried to sync with Gedo Mezu w/o the Rinn'egan, and got killed for it.

Zetsu cloned him as per instructions.

If that's the case... I wonder how cloneMadara feels about realMadara? I wonder if we'll get a Madara vs Madara right? -_-


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> Summoned Madara... WTF!?
> this mean that Tobi isn't the real Madara?



Probably.

Tobi is likely someone else entirely or a clone created from Hashirama and Madara's DNA. When he had the time to collect and creation such a monstrosity is something I haven't quite worked out.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 12, 2011)

Healthy Kimimaro is Kage lvl.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

•Sasuke• said:


> someone was looking for the toc?



Yeah I was looking for it earlier. Thanks so much!

Also LOOOOL @ Kitu... He trolled us all. 
*
Ok back on topic*

So Onoki is finally about to die...

He will figure out the secret to EMS Madara and Tobi and then he'll have this secret carved into Fukasaku's back so that the alliance can beat Madara... 

...


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> How many panels will Naruto beat Kimimaro in?



He likely goes down like that fodder with magnet release.


----------



## Hazuki (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> How many panels will Naruto beat Kimimaro in?



i don't know , but actually it's note even naruto , it's just a kage bushin


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> With off paneled 7 Swordsmen at his feet.



Now the chapter is gonna suck, no matter what happens 

Actually I like the idea that Kakashi and Tobi are plotting something together  Maybe Kakashi is in reality...


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> I think he used izanami to split himself



He used the Goddess of Destruction power to split himself?


----------



## Fay (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn Kishi delivers again, and now I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tobi=Nidaime :33


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara is going on Oonoki's place... So will be Gaara to defeat him ?_?


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Fay said:


> Damn Kishi delivers again, and now I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tobi=Nidaime :33



lol, what?

That clearly wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> thats what i am saying
> 
> 
> Madara created Tobi with Izanagi, as a way to stay immortal and be able to recover his former self or finish a plan that he already had.



OMG that makes so much sense. Would explain the intangibility. Genius. But then would that be infinite Izanagi? 

I can't wait to see what he's wearing. Probably the samurai armour.


----------



## bach (Oct 12, 2011)

nidaime developped edo tensei... so why tobi needed kabuto teach him?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> Madara is going on Oonoki's place... So will be Gaara to defeat him ?_?



onoki will probably face muu since both are not at their strongest. and naruto clone and gaara vs madara seem likely


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Fay said:


> Damn Kishi delivers again, and now I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tobi=Nidaime :33



Then why bother asking kabuto about edo tensei. 

This troll will surpass even kubo's just as planned.


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> onoki will probably face muu since both are not at their strongest. and naruto clone and gaara vs madara seem likely



Oh please yes.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

The splitting technique wouldn't explain why his body consist of Zetsu's goo.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

bach said:


> nidaime developped edo tensei... so why tobi needed kabuto teach him?



Because Kabutops made it better.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

Fay said:


> Damn Kishi delivers again, and now I'm becoming more and more convinced that Tobi=Nidaime :33






*Spoiler*: __ 





> Why?
> 
> 1. Tobi = Tobirama. Check.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> How many panels will Naruto beat Kimimaro in?



one.


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, one thing I'm sure about:

This Madara won't be sealed. Chances are he fucks shit up, and then Itachi causes Kabuto to stop Edo-Tensei.

Then tobiMadara resurrects him a while later.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

You Tobi = Tobirama supports, kill yourself.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

So Tobi clearly ISN'T Madara...S


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Oct 12, 2011)

And now for something completely different:

Tobi = Sarutobi.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> onoki will probably face muu since both are not at their strongest. and naruto clone and gaara vs madara seem likely



then when the situation become worst the real naruto and bee will come


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> You lost me at: Created Tobi with Izanagi.
> 
> How would that be at all possible? Do you mean Rikudou's unnamed creation technique?


Madara tells this to us in his convo with konan!




> Madara:* Izanagi. The forbidden Uchiha technique that has the power to connect illusion and reality*, at the cost of the eye losing the light permanently.
> 
> A technique that can only be used...*by someone possessing both the powers of the uchiha and the senju*!
> 
> ...



Izanagi =  god of creation.


Madara tells us everything here, he explains how Izanagi works FOR RIKUDOU, then konan questions him "what the hell" he is, its not WHO, its WHAT, and Madara tells us that he is the second rikudou!

From the moment that he says that he is the second rikudou, it makes him able of using the Izanagi how it was used by Rikudou himself imo.


kishi could have told us everything in this conversation.

for me tobi is the yin creation, and zetsu is the yang creation.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> The splitting technique wouldn't explain why his body consist of Zetsu's goo.



We don't know if his whole body consists of that goo.

Yeah on second thoughts I don't think Izanagi has anything to do with this. Even though Tobi has like 1000 sharingans stocked.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara knows about RT.

Tobi Madara claims to have once had Rinnegan.

Therefore Tobi Madara once had RT.

The translation seems to even imply that Edo Madara was even EXPECTING RT. As if he was awaiting a plan to be fulfilled.

Seems to fit with my theory.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

Holy shit. Both Tobi and Tobirama were masters of ST jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

now, i am convinced that the new madara is madara's clone. 

also, no itachi?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait, how is this Madara aware of Rinne Tensei? Doesn't it support the idea that Tobi really is Madara, but... I don't know, like someone mentioned before, he simply split himself somehow?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> You Tobi = Tobirama supports, kill yourself.






10chars


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with the theory saying that Tobi is a special kind of clone created by Madara just before his death. Kishi delivers yet again.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> also, no itachi?



THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN THINKING.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 12, 2011)

Callin' it now, Tobi is what Madara left behind (as someone earlier theorised, maybe with Izanagi), his plan was to have Nagato use Rinne Tensei to fully resurrect his original body before going ahead with his Moon's Eye plan.

That didn't work out so he's going ahead anyway.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> then when the situation become worst the real naruto and bee will come



maybe but i want madara to kill onoki, gaara, muu for getting in his way and clone naruto. before the real naruto shows up if he does


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where does the explanation for VotE come in then? All the things he said to Konan?
> 
> Anyway he can't be Izuna because final villains aren't allowed to have big girly lips. It's just unacceptable.



I already explained that in an earlier post.  It's possible Uchiha Madara, and Izuna after awakening the Mangekyou, and reading the tablet, wanted the other half of Rikudou's power, and thus came up with an elaborate scheme, where first step would be for the younger brother to sacrifice his eyes in order for the older to gain more power, then for the older to try and fight Hashirama in an all out fight, in order to gain few of his senju cell power, or die trying.  Hashirama really did kill Madara at VOTE, with those swords piercing thru him heart, we saw that scene.  Hashirama makes sure Madara's dead, an leaves his body there, and leaves the battlescene.  Izuna lurking from the shadows, (also he could've transplanted sharingans of his own in order to regain eyesight, along with some unique benefits unbeknownst to him at first, that only come with transplanting sharingans, aka space/time jutsus), and Izuna could've went over to his brother, grabbed hashirama's cells, absorbed em into himself, or into a container, pluck out his elder brother's EMS eyes for his eye collection, swear vengeance, and promise to one day achieve so much power, as to be able to revive Madara via Rinnegan's gedou rinne tensei, after becoming a Rikudou.  

The plan prolly took into account the death of least one of the brothers, and the surviving brother would finish off the rest of the plan.  

Altho he becomes the Niidaime Rikudou, it's possible he wouldn't have been able to awaken a rinnegan in himself, as that's only awakened when in noble beings, so he had to setup another elaborate plan where as to awaken the rinnegan into an uzumaki (Nagato).  

Also, you are simply letting your favoristism for Madara being final villain cloud your judgment.  Who said Madara would be the final villain, or even Izuna as Tobi?  The final villain is more than likely going to be Jyubi, fighting off against the 2 halves of Rikudou, aka Naruto and Sasuke, then Sasuke transfers all his powers to Naruto, for Naruto to awaken the rinnegan, and it'll be Rikudou Naruto vs Jyubi all over again.  

Something along those lines, there's still alot of stuff to cover in between, I mean alot, regarding the rinnegan, elder/younger sons/ elder sons doujutsu, which will shed more light into Tobi's true identity but for now it's clear, that Tobi is Izuna.  

Izuna Uchiha, who is trying to discover/possess all of Rikudou Sennin's power.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2011)

time for onoki to die


----------



## Agony (Oct 12, 2011)

this is gotta be the most brain fuck chapter ever.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I agree with the theory saying that Tobi is a special kind of clone created by Madara just before his death. Kishi delivers yet again.



no wonder clone madara does not want the new madara to live.................................. the old madara can kick his ass


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara?

I, I.. I'm soo excited and happy, if the spoiler is true then I got one thing to say!!

Finally we will see Uchiha Madara with his EMS in battle!! I have been waiting for this for a long time now and I can't wait!! He will probably be the strongest Edo out there right now ;D

-LS-


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, how is this Madara aware of Rinne Tensei? Doesn't it support the idea that Tobi really is Madara, but... I don't know, like someone mentioned before, he simply split himself somehow?



possibly.right before his death.using perhaps izanagi/creation power to create tobi and entrust him with the plans of Resurrecting him.


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

I really hope Edo Madara will end up killing Onoki. A significant character needs to die already and old people tend to go first. Enton the geezer please. 

Kimimaro won't last longer than a few panels if he is as strong as he was before. Unless he's just that much stronger now that he's not suffering from a crippling disease. I guess the possibility of him being significantly stronger is decent given how highly Orochimaru thought of him.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Oct 12, 2011)

ohana is asking some of the swordsman's name
i hope the full script will be posted soon


----------



## Agony (Oct 12, 2011)

i hope onoki dies now.time to see some good guy dies!!oh my fucking god,could there be a possibility that madara can extract kyuubi from naruto?


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> The splitting technique wouldn't explain why his body consist of Zetsu's goo.



he used zetsu/first cell to expand his lifespan


----------



## Fay (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Then why bother asking kabuto about edo tensei.


You have to hide your identity somehow 


Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> Tobi = Sarutobi.


Nah, Sandaime wouldn't have any problem with Yondaime


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, how is this Madara aware of Rinne Tensei? Doesn't it support the idea that Tobi really is Madara, but...



He read Rikudou's tablet, perhaps?


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 12, 2011)

Was kind of hoping he'd fight Juugo, to be honest.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 12, 2011)

Do people realize that Oonoki is already half dead? He's not even a major player here, much less significant lol.

Killing someone like Bee would be better.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> He read Rikudou's tablet, perhaps?


he did read.


and thats why he challenged hashirama to steal his powers.

and thats why he created tobi to revive him with Rinne Tensei later.

it was all a plan lol


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> he used zetsu/first cell to expand his lifespan



Yeah, we know why he has it.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew it....


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> he did read.
> 
> 
> and thats why he challenged hashirama to steal his powers.
> ...



No kishi don't do it. i don't want another aizen here too.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

Kimimaro, eff yeah!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 12, 2011)

So this madara is in reality tobi/someone else?



For the people saying kimi will go down soon, remember the only reason he lost in the first place is because of the disease and he had basically gotten up from his deathbed  and was still inches away from killing gaara

He will be beaten ofc but not as easily as everyone thinks.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> The splitting technique wouldn't explain why his body consist of Zetsu's goo.



He still would have stolen Kashirama's cells (maybe even from his own corpse), made his research to incorporate his power and became a Ridukou?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> No kishi don't do it. i don't want another aizen here too.


its totally heading to this.

if he planned to become a perfect rikudou, it would take a lot.

he needed all bijuus, he needed to make the juubi, he needed senju cells.

the VotE battle was part of the process, just wait to see.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 297 (87 members and 210 guests)



This thread has gained quite the shitstorm! 

So EMS Madara knows about rinne tensei no jutsu...

Which means it was either on that tablet, or there's been another rinnegan wielder we don't know about.
(It could also mean that Tobi is still linked to EMS Madara in some form... But I don't even want to get into that Mindf*ck)


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

EMS Madara appears and people are interested in Kimimaro? He is such a minor peanut right now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm this isn't rinne tensei? Was a dead madara expecting to be revived by Tobi/Nagato?


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, THESE SPOILERS...! SO THE 6TH COFFIN REALLY WAS THE MADARA OF OLD!  

IT'S ON NOW NIKKAS! IT'S ON MOVA. FAKKING. NOA!!! 

i hope the spoiler provider isn't trolling...


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 12, 2011)

No Tenten


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

I think at vote madara used izanami to split himself in half, yin and yang madara, yin madara dead and leaving yang madara alone 

yang madara try to bring yin madara back and he used zetsu to expand his lifespan


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> So this madara is in reality tobi/someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol PTS Gaara is a joke compared to KM Naruto.

He's not even getting a chapter to fight Naruto. He'll lose 3 panels tops.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2011)

lol @ no tenten aww lmfao. Inb4 Kimi keeps up with Naruto


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Also so much for Rinne Tensei having a time limit.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> This thread has gained quite the shitstorm!
> 
> So EMS Madara knows about rinne tensei no jutsu...
> 
> ...





> 778 (149 members & 629 guests)



the telegrams has more


----------



## calimike (Oct 12, 2011)

Idol said:


> Summoned Madara... WTF!?
> this mean that Tobi isn't the real Madara?



Look at Kabuto called him Madara once anyway

*Minato:* _Are you Madara Uchiha? No... You couldn't be. He's long dead..._
*Mask Man (Madara):* _Oh... I don't know about about..._

Mask Man is not Madara. He is Obito or someone else in Uchiha Clan.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> possibly.right before his death.using perhaps izanagi/creation power to create tobi and entrust him with the plans of Resurrecting him.



Reminds me of "Forbidden Kingdom" right before the Monkey King turns into a stone he kinda clones himself or clones a part of his hair to resurrect him later.. The clone was powerfull, but compared to Monkey King he was nothing! Maybe Kishi got his idea from that movie and so maybe Madara cloned himself with Izinagi as you say and entrustet him with the plans of resurrecting him.. Supports what Itachi said earlier in the manga to Sasuke "He is a shell of his former self"

Madara = Monkey King
Tobi = Monkey King Hair Clone

Only difference is that Monkey King = GOOD, while Madara = EVIL ;D

-LS-


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> lol @ no tenten aww lmfao. Inb4 Kimi keeps up with Naruto



you mean clone naruto


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> Look at Kabuto called him Madara once anyway
> 
> *Minato:* _Are you Madara Uchiha? No... You couldn't be. He's long dead..._
> *Mask Man (Madara):* _Oh... I don't know about about..._
> ...



He is clearly not Obito. 

Obito died as a child, and grew into a full adult within, like a year to fight Minto and summon the Kyuubi? I'll completely ignore the fact that he randomly turned completely evil and grew so freaking powerful.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> He is clearly not Obito.



Oh... I don't know about that...


That wondergoo works wonders!


----------



## Feuer (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi = Izuna seems to fit right perfectly now. Either way I wouldn't mind him being someone else apart from some kind of Madara clone.


----------



## Thor (Oct 12, 2011)

Masked Tobi is Fuglyaku Uchiha, Sasuke and Itachi's dad.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

...It just occurred to me 

Where the hell is shino! 

I've been waiting weeks for his godly rampage...


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Also so much for Rinne Tensei having a time limit.



yes i noticed that.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto,Bee,Sasuke,Itachi,Kabuto/Oro,Tobi & Madara are all set

Let the games commence


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Off-topic: Those guys hounding Ohana for HxH spoilers are annoying as fuck. 

On-topic: I don't think Tobi could be an Izanagi creation, as that would mean Madara implanted himself with some of Hashirama's cells and used it right before dying. While that sounds plausible, remember Nagato was stated to be the 3rd Rikudo, meaning someone else got the Rinnegan before he did. And that someone (probably Izuna) is likely the one who used Izanagi. Unless having both Senju and Uchiha in one body is all the qualification you need to be a Rikudo, but since Tobi himself explained why Danzo's Izanagi was incomplete, I seriously doubt it.

Sorry if my wording is a bit jumbled, too hyped for the chapter and posting in a fast-paced thread


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor said:


> Masked Tobi is Fuglyaku Uchiha, Sasuke and Itachi's dad.



He pretended to be Tobi, who pretended to be Madara. 

Greatest plot twist ever! Now, why'd he do it?


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 12, 2011)

But why would Tobi be scared of himself when he saw the 6th coffin if all this was a plan to split himself at the end of his death?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> possibly.right before his death.using perhaps izanagi/creation power to create tobi and entrust him with the plans of Resurrecting him.


i find it more likely that he went to fight with Hashirama to get what he needed from him.

then, after he became a rikudou with senju+uchiha, he created tobi, before his own death, tobi's mission would be get all bijuus and re-create juubi, and revive him with Rinne-Tensei so that he could become the Jinchuuriki of Juubi, the second Juubi Rikudou.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> For the people saying kimi will go down soon, remember the only reason he lost in the first place is because of the disease and he had basically gotten up from his deathbed  and was still inches away from killing gaara
> 
> He will be beaten ofc but not as easily as everyone thinks.



Tis true. 

Science has proven that healthy Kimi is at least as fast & strong as 8 Gates Gai with none of the drawbacks.


----------



## Ra (Oct 12, 2011)

This chapter is definitely a brain fuck.

6th coffin is Madara.


----------



## Gonder (Oct 12, 2011)

so shodai did kill madara


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

We witnessed Izuna's corpse placed within a casket already. Izune can't be Tobi, wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 12, 2011)

Because Kabuto revived him prematurely and as a factor not under his control, perhaps.


----------



## Ryopus (Oct 12, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Naruto,Bee,Sasuke,Itachi,Kabuto/Oro,Tobi & Madara are all set
> 
> Let the games commence




Those 7 + Zetsu + Gaara(General) + A(Commander) will be the main players of this war from now on. xD


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Really the only 2 viable theories I see at this point are Horcrux and Izuna. Nothing else fits.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> But why would Tobi be scared of himself when he saw the 6th coffin if all this was a plan to split himself at the end of his death?


its not about this, i think that he is scared because it fucks Madara's own plans of reviving himself with Rinne Tensei, there is a risk that his soul will be sealed now.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> you mean clone naruto



oh right, wouldn't be surprised then


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Naruto,Bee,Sasuke,Itachi,Kabuto/Oro,Tobi & Madara are all set
> 
> Let the games commence



As long as kishi doesn't screw it it up major casualties awaits the allainace. Good times ahead indeed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto vs Kimmimaru rematch! Finally Naruto gets to have some payback with that guy, because he is the only villain who didn't acknowledge Naruto. Not only that he didn't lay a finger on him when they first fought.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> yes i noticed that.



It makes you wonder why Nagato didn't revive Yahiko then... Maybe Yahiko moved on like Sakumo?

Anyways will EMS Madara use MS techs or just the usual ones?


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Oct 12, 2011)

Reading through this thread I see the Obito=Tobi theory still won't die


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is still Madara. A clone, a "some part" or an half of him.
The only second possibility is Izuna, but he was shown DEAD in a freackin' *coffin*


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> ...It just occurred to me
> 
> Where the hell is shino!
> 
> I've been waiting weeks for his godly rampage...



And Karui! And Kitsuchi, and KuroTsuchi, and..and...

Damn lot of people out of focus, especially annoying when their group comes on focus and they are conveniently absent! No, I don't see bloody shikamaru again, so me someone else from his group!!!


----------



## Gonder (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i find it more likely that he went to fight with Hashirama to get what he needed from him.
> 
> then, after he became a rikudou with senju+uchiha, he created tobi, before his own death, tobi's mission would be get all bijuus and re-create juubi, and revive him with Rinne-Tensei so that he could become the Jinchuuriki of Juubi, the second Juubi Rikudou.



but Rinne-Tensei a has time-limited


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Although Tobi saw Madara within Kabuto's Six Coffin, he still endeavors to gain the Bijuu and become the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

How does reviving Madara (himself?) tie into that? Rinne Tensei doesn't seem to matter to him at this point.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Why people are surprised at the fact that 6th coffin is madara. When it was already speculated by lot that the 6th coffin actually is madara's real body.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> He is clearly not Obito.
> 
> Obito died as a child, and grew into a full adult within, like a year to fight Minto and summon the Kyuubi? I'll completely ignore the fact that he randomly turned completely evil and grew so freaking powerful.



I agree, like whithin a year he is all powerfull Uchiha?

That theory died a long time ago when Minato vs Madara was shown! If people still believe in that Tobi is Obito then I got 100% proof that Tobi is not Obito ;D

I was one of the believers that Tobi was Obito, but how can Tobi be Obito who was the same age as Kakashi, when Tobi attacked Konoha with Kyuubi we see Kakashi as a teenager like as if he is 15-17 years old while Tobi looks like a grown up adult by looking at his body size and height ;D

-LS-


----------



## FearTear (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It makes you wonder why Nagato didn't revive Yahiko then...



Nagato's brain was seriously messed up at that time, maybe he didn't revive Yahiko because he just didn't want to


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> But why would Tobi be scared of himself when he saw the 6th coffin if all this was a plan to split himself at the end of his death?



well think about it if edo madara used against tobi madara and it end up sealed or "move on"
tobi madara will screwed, he will lose half of himself forever


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> But why would Tobi be scared of himself when he saw the 6th coffin if all this was a plan to split himself at the end of his death?



Because it means that Kabuto Edo Tenseid the part of Madara that Madara needed before he could himself could Rinne Tensei it.

Makes perfect sense, really. He's dedicated decades to becoming complete again and someone with a snake up his ass comes along with exactly what he needs, but denies him of it. I'd be bullshit, too.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> But why would Tobi be scared of himself when he saw the 6th coffin if all this was a plan to split himself at the end of his death?



Because he was planning on reviving his old self with Rinne Tensei?

As long as Kabuto has control over him as an Edo, Tobi can't do that.

Not that there wouldn't way around this but Tobi would have to break free Edo Madara before his soul is available again for a potential revival.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Why people are surprised at the fact that 6th coffin is madara. When it was already speculated by lot that the 6th coffin actually is madara's real body.



Why would anyone speculate that the six coffin contains Madara's real body? Edo Tensei requires a sacrifice to summon the soul of the deceased.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

maybe tobi wanted to revive madara with Rinne Tensei cause his current body cant handle the juubi if he is a clone


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Mada-- I mean, Tobi, is afraid of the public finding out about the real Madara for some reason. Also, there's still the whole thing about the Mizukage/Kisame etc. with no clue how it related but, it's still there.

And about the "so much for the time limit" when you're rezzed via Edo Tensei, its like you just died, even Madara would have to figure it out for himself that <this amount of time> actually passed, so it could have been gedo rinne tensei moments after he died.

But he is expecting it for some reason. There's a few unanswered questions.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> but Rinne-Tensei a has time-limited



we all thought it had but apparently it doesn't


----------



## Ra (Oct 12, 2011)

Trent said:


> Because he was planning on reviving his old self with Rinne Tensei?
> 
> As long as Kabuto has control over him as an Edo, Tobi can't do that.
> 
> Not that there wouldn't way around this but Tobi would have to break free Edo Madara before his soul is available again for a potential revival.



If that's the case, Tobi/Madara and a half is going to be pissed. 

AND LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING















Madara out of lube.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because it means that Kabuto Edo Tenseid the part of Madara that Madara needed before he could himself could Rinne Tensei it.



It seemed to me that he was more concerned with Kabuto telling someone. He doesn't seem to really care at this point.

Unless, the fact that he wanted Kabuto to tell him how Edo Tensei worked and how to stop it, is the reason for his lack of concern.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 12, 2011)

Oonoki flashback and dramatic death incoming in future chapters


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> but Rinne-Tensei a has time-limited



Maybe it's an issue the longer someone has been deadm the more chakra is needed to revive him?

The bijuu's chakra in Gedo Mazo could be enough to power the Rinne Tensei?


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get ready people to fap to your hearts content!!!!! Madara is here bitches!!!!!


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 12, 2011)

zetsu is hashirama's alter ego,so tobi could be madara's alter ego.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonder said:


> but Rinne-Tensei a has time-limited



Which probably centers around time and chakra. The longer someone is dead, the more chakra would be needed to revive that person, perhaps?

With the level of chakra Nagato had right before he died, he couldn't revive all those he killed and Konoha along with Jiraiya?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm, why did Tobi wait to use Rinne Tensei? He could've used it through Nagato any time he wanted...


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Also so much for Rinne Tensei having a time limit.




I don't think we can call this yet.  Likely the explaination is that the variation required for someone long dead needed a lot more elements.  I.e.  The original Rinne Tensei has a time limit but in order to increase/eliminate that time limit, you need a lot more power/chakra/something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

my head hurts


----------



## Helios (Oct 12, 2011)

An important question is how did Kabuto get his hands on Uchiha Madara's DNA?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

This week's chapter discussions are going to be hilarious...


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Edo Madara knew of Nagato?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It makes you wonder why Nagato didn't revive Yahiko then... Maybe Yahiko moved on like Sakumo?
> 
> Anyways will EMS Madara use MS techs or just the usual ones?



I assume it's something like Tobi is a part of Madara so it can be used for him whenever he wants. He did say he wanted it to be used for *his* sake.


@Klue He somehow knew about Tobi wanting to use Rinne Tensei. Which I assume was because Tobi is a part of him.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 12, 2011)

Helios said:


> An important question is how did Kabuto get his hands on Uchiha Madara's DNA?



yeah that is really a question to answer


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi = Izuna Uchiha masquerading as Madara Uchiha confirmed.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Google translate is LOOOOL



> Zetsu White Ninja Flying Bukkake


----------



## Jad (Oct 12, 2011)

YES, YES, YES, YES.

[The Rock's Voice - Lee]: "FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've *COME BACK!*......HOOOOME! JUST Bring it Madara, just BRING IT Itachi, JUST BRING IT Sasuke. I will take my sandal, turn it side ways, dust it off, and stick it up ALLLLLLLLLL your CANDY ASSES!"

I have been waiting for Lee for a very ding-dang-dong long damn time. Time to start picking names and kicking ass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmR5IZt-hTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Flying Ninja Zetsu *white bukkake*


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

Zetsu flying bukkake is back


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

Will there be an official 'post your wack-job theory here' thread?




CA182 said:


> Google translate is LOOOOL



 This week is full of win.  I love this week.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Does EMS Madara know who Nagato is?

Maybe he automatically assimilated Tobi's memories upon his revival?


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL again with the Zetsu flying Bukkake


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

He got his DNA the same way Orochimaru got Hashirama and Tobirama's, the same way Kabuto got every single past Jinchuriki's, the same way he got Dan's, the same way he got Hanzo, the same way he got the other Edo Tensei's.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Google Translation said:
			
		

> Zetsu White Ninja Flying Bukkake



OMG, IT'S BACK!! 

This chapter is officially insane.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Selva said:


> LOL again with the Zetsu flying Bukkake



You know you love it


----------



## Ra (Oct 12, 2011)

Stop making me think, it hurts a lot.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Simple explanation for the Rinne Tensei issue (one which has already caused me to change my mind and think that Izuna=/=Tobi): When Nagato used it, the souls were seen returning to the bodies. It's likely this jutsu cannot be used if the body has already decomposed past a certain point, and since the time limit theory assumed Nagato had not yet learned Rinne Tensei when Yahiko died anyways, it fits.

By Izanagi'ing someone with his exact same DNA, Madara basically fooled Enma into withholding passage of his soul because he still has a body to go back to.

Mind=Fucking blown


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

madara knew about Nagato1!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Gaara mentions the Rinnegan and Madara? 



Untitled said:


> He got his DNA the same way Orochimaru got Hashirama and Tobirama's, the same way Kabuto got every single past Jinchuriki's, the same way he got Dan's, the same way he got Hanzo, the same way he got the other Edo Tensei's.



You sir, are wise beyond your years.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

nagato is mentioned in the spoiler did madara know nagato?


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

does anyone notice that there is too much hinata............ i want original madara


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 12, 2011)

This has gotta be the best chapter of this war.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait, I get it.
> 
> Madara apparently died prior to the Second Hokage inventing Edo Tensei; therefore, the only reincarnation jutsu he can think of is the Rinnegan's Outer Path Techinque: Rinne Tensei.
> 
> See, I discovered the answer all on my own. Now give me freaking cookie damn it.



No, it means that Tobirama invented and possibly used Edo Tensei during the Uchiha/Senju wars before the founding of konoha, that's how Uchiha Madara knew about that jutsu, and also the fact that he knows about the Gedou Rinne Tensei, means that he and his brother Izuna hatched the elaborate plan after reading the Rikudou's tablet, to acquire the powers of a Rikudou.  They prolly thought one of em would have to sacrifice themselves in order to gain the senju hashirama's powers, and then become a rikudou, and then use gedou rinne tensei on the other and then they both would rule the world together as immortals.  

The two brothers would've come up with the most brilliant plan ever, until Izuna ran into some hurdles that he would've spent long long time to overcome such as a rinnegan awakening, and gathering enough chakra (bijuus)

Uchiha Madara knowing about Gedou Rinne Tensei only proves that Tobi is Izuna, those 2 brothers read the tablet after awakening the Mangekyou, and wanted to become a rikudou, quite possibly the second and third themselves.  Tobi wanted Nagato to use Gedou Rinne Tensei to bring back his brother from the dead.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2011)

Bwahahaha! 

I'd really love to see Madara own the Six Paths of Tobi, if only for being a cheap copy cat. This is also cool, because now we know Kabuto was talking about the real Madara when he said he needed to make the Jinchuriki his without Madara finding out. Clearly he doesn't think he can control the guy, which really just proves how far below Orochimaru he really is.

Kabuto might be able to summon dozens of Edo Tensei at once, but it clearly took him a while just to summon Madara. Orochimaru could summon Hashirama and Tobirama at the same time without any problems. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 12, 2011)

Trent said:


> Maybe it's an issue the longer someone has been deadm the more chakra is needed to revive him?
> 
> The bijuu's chakra in Gedo Mazo could be enough to power the Rinne Tensei?


that's what i've been saying for some time now. it was quite obvious (to me anyway) that the only reason nagato mention that he didn't have time to revive anyone else (e.g. jiraiya) is because *he was already running out of chakra when he decided to use rinne tensei*.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 12, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Jeanne was right. WTF is this shit of a spoiler.


----------



## Fay (Oct 12, 2011)

Lots of Hinata, Madara = sixth coffin and Tobi =..? (), seems to be the first 10/10 chapter in a long long time to me pek


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mizukage and Genma appear again.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Scarecrow Go Rhino! !


kakashi summons a rhino


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

One step closer to VOTE fight


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

> Seen a decline Ichiichi Chirinaru 見Rya eyes! You're the strength I Oh! !
> Naruto, Hinata in battle remember Nagato kamikaze
> Screw ...
> Hinata ...



There'll be a panel of Nagato 

Hinata remembers when she said she loved him? Oh god, along with the Madara shit we have to withstand a pairing debate??????


----------



## Hazuki (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nagato is mentioned in the spoiler did madara know nagato?



Impossible ,he wasn't even born


----------



## Unknown (Oct 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, why did Tobi wait to use Rinne Tensei? He could've used it through Nagato any time he wanted...





Klue said:


> Which probably centers around time and chakra. The longer someone is dead, the more chakra would be needed to revive that person, perhaps?
> 
> With the level of chakra Nagato had right before he died, he couldn't revive all those he killed and Konoha along with Jiraiya?





Tobi wanted the Bijuus not only to have the Juubi but to bring Madara back to life.

I like the theory of Madara reading the table and learning about the sage. He wanted to be the new one.
So he attacked Konoha to get the cells of a Senju.
And before dying, what he knew It was a possibility, he used the perfect Izanagi to create 2 beings, Zetsu based on Hashirama, and Tobi based on himself. Tobi is as Madara as Zetsu is Hashirama.
Those beings had to create the Rinnegan and capture the Bijuus to bring Madara back. But also because that way Madara would have the Rinnegan and the Juubi as soon as he returned.

So they attacked the whirpool country to find a baby able to handle the EMS of Madara, and when they find it, they transplanted the eyes, creating the Rinnegan.
And when the baby was old enough they made him create Aatsuki to capture the Bijuus.
But Minato didn't let Tobi capture the Kyubi.
Nagato was killed before they had enough chakra to bring Madara back.
And Kauto has now bring Madara with the Ed Tensei, and if his soul is sealed their plan and life ojetive will be ruined...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Edo Madara knew of Nagato?



Or he knew of Rinnegan, which Tobi Madara supposedly once had.

Fits quite well, doesn't it?

Edo Madara's true thoughts are: "Other-half-of-me, what the hell? You were supposed to RT me and now I got ETed by some random freak?"


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto remembers Hinata's words, I presume


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

EMS Madara expected Nagato to revive him. He even mentioned him by name: That kid Nagato.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara expected young Nagato to Resurrect him1!!!


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, in depth analysis and translation of this chapter's full script so far.
"Do you really screw Naruto? A white guy would not change up to you!"
"I smell unlike Naruto and Kiba before!"
"It's what I do ... Fang gastritis Ttaku things ... people ..."
"what came immediately to screw! ?"
"Zetsu White Ninja Flying Bukkake"
"Nagato seems ... well-grown"
"Screw ...Hinata ...Chirinaru'll go! !Yeah Hinata!"
"Scarecrow Go Rhino!"
"Coming out from the paper tiger, come back to bite the paper intact fugu"


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or he knew of Rinnegan, which Tobi Madara supposedly once had.
> 
> Fits quite well, doesn't it?
> 
> Edo Madara's true thoughts are: "Other-half-of-me, what the hell? You were supposed to RT me and now I got ETed by some random freak?"



EMS Madara mentions Nagato by name bro.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

vered said:


> madara knew about Nagato1!!!


MINDFUCK.

so it could change his death date?

Itachi at first also talked with Sasuke like had did see Madara with EMS...perhaps something happened to him?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> Impossible ,he wasn't even born



who knows but he is mentioned in madaras part of the spoiler


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hinata remembers when she said she loved him? Oh god, along with the Madara shit we have to withstand a pairing debate??????


FUCK YEAH I've been waiting for this


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> EMS Madara expected Nagato to revive him. He even mentioned him by name: That kid Nagato.



i thought of that too and it does make sense 

but why not do it immediately?


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> I'd really love to see Madara own the Six Paths of Tobi, if only for being a cheap copy cat. This is also cool, because now we know Kabuto was talking about the real Madara when he said he needed to make the Jinchuriki his without Madara finding out. Clearly he doesn't think he can control the guy, which really just proves how far below Orochimaru he really is.
> 
> Kabuto might be able to summon dozens of Edo Tensei at once, but it clearly took him a while just to summon Madara. Orochimaru could summon Hashirama and Tobirama at the same time without any problems. Quality over quantity.



Oh no you didn't. Obviously Kabuto > Orochimaru. Madara is clearly a special case since his soul might have been split.


----------



## Gonder (Oct 12, 2011)

why is kabuto even bothering  with this war i mean he had nagato itachi and madara as his pawns couldn,t just have stomp on tobi and capture sasuke himself
kishi strikes again


----------



## Ra (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't feel like thinking no more guys.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Tobi is Madara, confirmed.

EMS Madara some how knows of Nagato, which likely means he received Tobi's memories upon his revival. He couldn't have noticed Nagato beforehand, as he just realized that he was summoned with Edo Tensei.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Naruto remembers Hinata's words, I presume



crap  

the paring threads


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> i thought of that too and it does make sense
> 
> but why not do it immediately?



Likely didn't have the necessary chakra needed to revive someone that died so long ago.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe Nagato is Madara's son.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> EMS Madara expected Nagato to revive him. He even mentioned him by name: That kid Nagato.



So if he knows nagato, doesn't that screw up with the timeline. Because he was just a kid when he met jiraya.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

So even EMS Madara was relying on Nagato?

Is this proof then that *Nagato = GOD*


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Apparently 5 of the 8 ET's fighting Kakashi's group were off-paneled. How clever of you Kishi, mixing this with the big reveal so people are not disappoint.


----------



## vered (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> MINDFUCK.
> 
> so it could change his death date?
> 
> Itachi at first also talked with Sasuke like had did see Madara with EMS...perhaps something happened to him?



ems madara talked about like he groomed nagato or like he was his teacher
in this manner.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

The NaruHina thread people just died out of collective fangasm


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So if he knows nagato, doesn't that screw up with the timeline. Because he was just a kid when he met jiraya.



Not unless Madara really split his soul, creating Tobi, and received Tobi's memories upon being revived.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So if he knows nagato, doesn't that screw up with the timeline. Because he was just a kid when he met jiraya.



or that madara know what tobi knows. cause they are connected


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto gonna show Kimimaro whose boss now


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Even being dead is Madaras plan DAT MADARA.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

riningan madara is actually a  robot who gained self consciousness, and AI. he destroyed the original madara at his weakest moment. that's why he is afraid of him because only the real madara knows how to shut him off.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

EMS Madara likely died not so long ago, and the one controlling Yagura was him. So, he created Zetsu and Tobi but somehow he died, hoping Tobi would revive him through Nagato


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> riningan madara is actually a  robot who gained self consciousness, and AI. he destroyed the original madara at his weakest moment. that's why he is afraid of him because only the real madara knows how to shut him off.



This is no time for jokes Addy, remain focused.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> So even EMS Madara was relying on Nagato?
> 
> Is this proof then that *Nagato = GOD*



and itachi = god slayer


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah wait, make that 4 ET's off-paneled. Fuguki just gets one-shotted on-panel


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Tobi is Madara, confirmed.
> 
> EMS Madara some how knows of Nagato, which likely means he received Tobi's memories upon his revival. He couldn't have noticed Nagato beforehand, as he just realized that he was summoned with Edo Tensei.


or perhaps he simply got to know nagato before his own death 

what we are missing here is that madara didnt die at VotE, if he did, there is no way that he would have hashirama's powers now.



in before Itachi killed original Madara on his death bed.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

We would have pairing garbage pop up this week.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 12, 2011)

Perhaps it even was THIS Madara in Kisame's flashback..


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> This is no time for jokes Addy, remain focused.



the last time you called my predictions "jokes", itachi trolled perfect nagato


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh fuck, finally the moment has come. I wonder how edo-Madara looks.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> EMS Madara likely died not so long ago, and the one controlling Yagura was him. So, he created Zetsu and Tobi but somehow he died, hoping Tobi would revive him through Nagato



EDIT. I think it is likely Tobi killed his creator HIMSELF


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> EMS Madara likely died not so long ago, and the one controlling Yagura was him. So, he created Zetsu and Tobi but somehow he died, hoping Tobi would revive him through Nagato


That would explain his change in hairstyles.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Naruto gonna show Kimimaro whose boss now



Damn it, their fight is going to be overshadowed by the Naruto-Edo!Madara fight. Why couldn't Lee fight Kimimaro? Damn it Kishi, Lee deserves a win! He has effing earned it!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> We would have pairing garbage pop up this week.



Yes Klue yes feel the hate flow through you, in preparation for Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> EDIT. I think it is likely Tobi killed his creator HIMSELF



like the androids in DB killed Dr. Gero after they were awaken


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Faustus said:


> EDIT. I think it is likely Tobi killed his creator HIMSELF


now that would explain why tobi was so scared when kabuto showed madara to him


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't wait to until Kishi completely focuses his attention on EMS Madara. Hopefully it will happen next week.

The chapter ending text seems to imply that we'll learn a few secrets next week.


----------



## Jad (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm so pumped for Lee, see how much dedication I have for the character. I'm not even phased by the 6th coffin or anything! LEEEEE Start picking *names* and *kicking* asses! Show us the wu-tang tiger fist of the Konoha green beast !~


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> We would have pairing garbage pop up this week.



yeah, that sucks 

instead of real edo madara with exposition, kishi is beating the paring crap like a dead horse


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Nagato, you failed Madara - how dare you!


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> now that would explain why tobi was so scared when kabuto showed madara to him



Exactly  But on the other hand, EMS Madara wouldn't be hoping for revival at the moment and Tobi wouldn't mention he needs Rinne Tensei. Of course, maybe EMS Madara's death was necessary at some point...


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

thats why tobi appeared so late...tobi was a backup plan when zetsu was already created a long time ago by madara himself, using hashirama's cells.


----------



## conradoserpa (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> riningan madara is actually a  robot who gained self consciousness, and AI. he destroyed the original madara at his weakest moment. that's why he is afraid of him because only the real madara knows how to shut him off.



Tobi being the guy who destroyed Madara when he was weak is cool, bro! That would be a reason to be afraid of an Edo Tensei Madara !


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Naruto gonna show Kimimaro whose boss now



Yeah, been waiting for Naruto having a rematch with him because you remember the last time they fought. Naruto couldn't at least hit him with one punch but Gaara and Lee did.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kinda wish Ohana had mentioned who the 3 ET's still standing against Kakashi's group are, obviously Mangetsu is one but the other 2 is anyone's guess (hoping Kuriarare Kushimaru is still there ).


----------



## Pureblooded (Oct 12, 2011)

Fucking knew it. Tobi-Madara is a fraaaaud!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 12, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

hopefully, this madara is not like faildara at all.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not unless Madara really split his soul, creating Tobi, and r*eceived Tobi's memories upon being revived*.



shouldn't he then know about Nagato's dead?


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 12, 2011)

minato's soul in naruto's body know what naruto sees,so madara through tobi's body could know nagato,


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

I wonder what Kabuto plans to accomplish with EMS Madara, exactly? Simply pwn any and everyone that stands in his way?

Rape Naruto and Bee?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The simplest explanation is that Madara knew about Rinne Tensei from the tablet and considered that as a possibility for his resurrection before concluding that it was Edo Tensei.
> 
> The convoluted explanation is that Madara planned out Nagato getting the Rinnegan and resurrecting him... though that makes no sense with Tobi running around claiming to be him.



Actually the convoluted explanation will only get more convoluted, it's more like this.  Madara and Izuna came up with the plan to steal hashirama's powers, and for one of em to become a rikudou, Izuna sacrificies his eyes at first, Madara sacrifices his life.  Madara had planned on Izuna getting the rinnegan after becoming a Rikudou, and then resurrecting him via Gedou Rinne Tensei.  

However Izuna, the niidaime Rikudou was cockblocked cause even tho he was a rikudou, he wouldn't have awakened the rinnegan, it's not as simple as gaining the other half of hte power.  So he has to study up on things some more, and come up with another secondary plan which involved an uzumaki awakening the rinnegan, thus Nagato.  Hence he starts manipulating Nagato, and planned on stealing his rinnegan for himself once the manipulation was done and Nagato was of no more use to him.  Him being a Rikudou means that he can use the rinnegan without any drawbacks but he simply couldn't awaken one for himself, he had to rely on an uzumaki to do it for him, thus his plan to use Gedou Rinne Tensei on Madara was delayed. 

The plan would call for Izuna (tobi) becoming the second Rikudou, and then Madara's resurrection, then Madara becoming the 3rd rikudou, but since the second rikudou ran into probs, he had to rely on another rikudou, (nagato), so Madara would've been the 4th rikudou had things gone smoothly according to plans, but Naruto changed Nagato's heart and screwed up Tobi's plan, so now Madara is stuck as Edo Tensei, instead of being gedou rinne tenseied.  

It gets even more complicated than that, when u consider all the little details regarding land of waves/ uzushiogakure and its destruction, and the deaths of all the hokages, and instigations of wars, basically it would all be Izuna's doing, but the plan was first hatched by both brothers working together after reading the tablet, and lusting for Rikudou's power.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> EMS Madara mentions Nagato by name bro.



I hadn't read most recent spoiler. 

But if Edo Madara expected Nagato to revive him, then Tobi is Madara and they have the Horcrux soul-connect.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 12, 2011)

can someone translate the script?

Yagami?


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> shouldn't he then know about Nagato's dead?



I see now, he last saw Nagato when he was young?

Guess he didn't die at VOTE, but sometime there after. 

Who is Tobi?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

I CAN SEE THIS WEEK'S PAIRING DEBATES ALREADY. 

:ho


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Man Madara appears. I'm so happy, maybe now we can get some history on the first Hokage as well. Hopefully real Madara isn't a boring personality.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Considering how focused about Nagato EMS Madara seems to be. Does this raise anyones opinion of how much the Akatsuki depended upon him?

Even Tobi's and Ems Madara's plans all depended upon him. 

Anyways according to the spoiler, it seems tsunade, A and shikaku have a small discussion about how all the Naruto clones got to all the battlefields. It also seems like they sensed Muu is still alive and approaching Gaara's division?

I don't know, working out what all these translations mean is difficult.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

I like how Madara's name was so loosely used, but now everyone's saying Tobi, and when they mean Madara, they mean the _real_ Madara.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hadn't read most recent spoiler.
> 
> But if Edo Madara expected Nagato to revive him, then Tobi is Madara and they have the Horcrux soul-connect.



From the translation, it appears that EMS Madara initially thought he was revived by Rinne Tensei and says, "That kid Nagato, he has grown well." Meaning, he was alive when Nagato was a kid and died some time thereafter.

But then, he realizes that he wasn't revived by Rinne Tensei, but Edo Tensei instead. 

He's like: "Fuck!!"

Basically, he doesn't have a mind/soul-link with Tobi.


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

You know, this could be part of a nice set-up actually. Naruto defeats all the other edo's with ease and when faced with edo-Madara gets in a real pinch. Would really show Madara's strength.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke saving Naruto from Madara's final blow saying he wants to finish him himself? Ohoho


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Considering how focused about Nagato EMS Madara seems to be. Does this raise anyones opinion of how much the Akatsuki depended upon him?
> 
> *Even Tobi's and Ems Madara's plans all depended upon him. *
> 
> ...



Tobi thought about Rinne tensei for exactly one panel after Nagato died, and then he was like aw fuck it.

So no.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi is Zetsu clone with implanted sharingans (now with one rinnegan) and a part of EMS Madara's soul.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Actually the convoluted explanation will only get more convoluted, it's more like this.  Madara and Izuna came up with the plan to steal hashirama's powers, and for one of em to become a rikudou, Izuna sacrificies his eyes at first, Madara sacrifices his life.  Madara had planned on Izuna getting the rinnegan after becoming a Rikudou, and then resurrecting him via Gedou Rinne Tensei.
> 
> However Izuna, the niidaime Rikudou was cockblocked cause even tho he was a rikudou, he wouldn't have awakened the rinnegan, it's not as simple as gaining the other half of hte power.  So he has to study up on things some more, and come up with another secondary plan which involved an uzumaki awakening the rinnegan, thus Nagato.  Hence he starts manipulating Nagato, and planned on stealing his rinnegan for himself once the manipulation was done and Nagato was of no more use to him.  Him being a Rikudou means that he can use the rinnegan without any drawbacks but he simply couldn't awaken one for himself, he had to rely on an uzumaki to do it for him, thus his plan to use Gedou Rinne Tensei on Madara was delayed.
> 
> ...



Ah, that makes sense too. Dammit now I'm not sure what to believe again.  Mindfuck of a chapter.


----------



## lathia (Oct 12, 2011)

The plot chickens~

Bunch of unexplained plot "holes" so far. We're getting closer to knowing the "truth!"


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 12, 2011)

kishi watching too much harry potter


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I CAN SEE THIS WEEK'S PAIRING DEBATES ALREADY.
> 
> :ho



imagine if naruto tells hinata that he likes her as a friend......... the shit storm


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> From the translation, it appears that EMS Madara initially thought he was revived by Rinne Tensei and says, "That kid Nagato, he has grown well." Meaning, he was alive when Nagato was a kid and died some time thereafter.
> 
> But then, he realizes that he wasn't revived by Rinne Tensei, but Edo Tensei instead.
> 
> ...



That might imply what tobi meant right after nagato used it to revive konoha.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> imagine if naruto tells hinata that he likes her as a friend......... the shit storm



OH SNAP.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

EMS Madara came in contact with Nagato as a child, he didn't die at VOTE. 


Who the fuck is Tobi? Probably a clone of himself created with his own DNA and Hashirama's?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> I CAN SEE THIS WEEK'S PAIRING DEBATES ALREADY.
> 
> :ho



maybe if we ignore it, it will go away


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait a minute, what if Black Zetsu is Izuna's consciousness transferred to some kind of machine? (reference to his Katakana speech pattern)


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Wait a minute, what if Black Zetsu is Izuna's consciousness transferred to some kind of machine? (reference to his Katakana speech pattern)



I'd lawl. 

Sounds retarded.


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> From the translation, it appears that EMS Madara initially thought he was revived by Rinne Tensei and says, "That kid Nagato, he has grown well." Meaning, he was alive when Nagato was a kid and died some time thereafter.
> 
> *But then, he realizes that he wasn't revived by Rinne Tensei, but Edo Tensei instead.
> 
> ...


wonder what would be his reaction if he knew itachi gained immortality that he could control unlike madara


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Tobi thought about Rinne tensei for exactly one panel after Nagato died, and then he was like aw fuck it.
> 
> So no.



Lol if he has to change all his plans because Nagato died then he was relying on him. I didn't see him change his strategies because anyone else died.

Although he probably was only relying on him for rinne tensei alone.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe if we ignore it, it will go away



NOPE, IT'S GOING TO FOLLOW US EVERYWHERE WE GO. 

:ho


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Tobi thought about Rinne tensei for exactly one panel after Nagato died, and then he was like aw fuck it.
> 
> So no.



Apparently, it did.

EMS Madara came in contact with a young Nagato, and initially believed "kid Nagato" revived him with Rinne Tensei - only to realize that it's Edo Tensei.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe if we ignore it, it will go away



Hinata's recalling her confession to Naruto. (Hell it may even be Naruto who recalls it, the translation was difficult to understand.)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> From the translation, it appears that EMS Madara initially thought he was revived by Rinne Tensei and says, "That kid Nagato, he has grown well." Meaning, he was alive when Nagato was a kid and died some time thereafter.
> 
> But then, he realizes that he wasn't revived by Rinne Tensei, but Edo Tensei instead.
> 
> ...



Wait, how the hell did Madara know Nagato? He was only in his thirties when he died.

I know Kishi screws up a lot, but a 30+ year screw-up is...bad.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

All the Madara Is Tobi No Question About It And If You Think Otherwise Youre A Moron people are only hanging onto the idea that his soul was split or something like that, because they can't let go of the fact that Tobi isn't Madara after all and he has to be Madara in the end, one way or another.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 12, 2011)

Planted rinnengan inside nnagato b4 he dies. So he will  be the one to stop fake madara. Just like minato


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Apparently, it did.
> 
> EMS Madara came in contact with a young Nagato, and initially believed "kid Nagato" revived him with Rinne Tensei - only to realize that it's Edo Tensei.



Yeah but not "everything" depended on him and it's not that important to Tobi is what I meant. Ca's post exaggerated Nagato's importance. That's what I commented on.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> wonder what would be his reaction if he knew itachi gained immortality



Why would his reaction be to discovering that Itachi was also revived by Edo Tensei and used another Mangekyou power to break free?

Doubt he'll care much.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'd lawl.
> 
> Sounds retarded.



Lol, probably so. Honestly I'm just pulling ideas out of my ass at this point


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 12, 2011)

So basically, Madara's being manipulated by Kabuto and thus can't be rezzed properly because there's the chance of his soul being sealed while he's an Edo?

My brain, it hurt.


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

I really want to see how he looks ;_;


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Too bad Naruto just happened to meet Itachi and not EMS Madara. Shit would have went down with Kotoamatsukami.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but not "everything" depended on him and it's not that important to Tobi is what I meant. Ca's post exaggerated Nagato's importance. That's what I commented on.



Reviving Madara isn't that important to Tobi? 

I think the fact that he now apparently knows how Edo Tensei works and how to ended it is a good reason why he doesn't seemed to be worried at all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

all the speculation 

this chapter will give us stuff to theorise and think for months


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi isn't the real Madara, but a clone at best - Deal With It, Bitches!!


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but not "everything" depended on him and it's not that important to Tobi is what I meant. Ca's post exaggerated Nagato's importance. That's what I commented on.



I didn't mean everything Tobi/Madara wants to do relied on Nagato. Just that Nagato betraying him was truly a major setback due to losing access to rinne tensei for awhile.


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I wonder what Kabuto plans to accomplish with EMS Madara, exactly?* Simply pwn any and everyone that stands in his way?*
> 
> Rape Naruto and Bee?



That would be a great start!


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi isn't the real Madara, but a clone at best - Deal With It, Bitches!!


After-death Kage bunshin. Holy shit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi isn't the real Madara, but a clone at best - Deal With It, Bitches!!


ppl are seeing what i meant now


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

In other news, Madara really was the one to give Nagato the Rinnegan.


----------



## ryz (Oct 12, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hinata's recalling her confession to Naruto. (Hell it may even be Naruto who recalls it, the translation was difficult to understand.)



I think it is being used as a proof of whether that is the real Naruto or just another Zetsu Clone.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 12, 2011)

Untitled said:


> Too bad Naruto just happened to meet Itachi and not EMS Madara. Shit would have went down with Kotoamatsukami.



it seemed it needed itachis ems to activate. so it would not have worked on madara


----------



## Addy (Oct 12, 2011)

> 909 (163 members & 746 guests)



just a few more to reach the 1000 limit


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

Volture said:


> You know, this could be part of a nice set-up actually. Naruto defeats all the other edo's with ease and when faced with edo-Madara gets in a real pinch. Would really show Madara's strength.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thoughts? (dat spoiler)


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> just a few more to reach the 100 limit



I think your math is wrong.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> EMS Madara came in contact with Nagato as a child, he didn't die at VOTE.
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Tobi? Probably a clone of himself created with his own DNA and Hashirama's?


it makes sense actually. so the one we saw in kisame's flashback probably was "EMS" madara. he had bandages around him and had long hair.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi = Tobirami, Obito, or Split Fake Madara

and lol for Relying on Nagato so much


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

geez i wanna see Edo Madara so bad, its not even funny.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> it makes sense actually. so the one we saw in kisame's flashback probably was "EMS" madara. he had bandages around him and had long hair.



You're absolutely right.

That explains the varying hair designs. Itachi met the real Madara, so did Kisame, and the one running Akatsuki was a clone created to carry on his will and revive him, once he died.


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Oct 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait, how the hell did Madara know Nagato? He was only in his thirties when he died.
> 
> I know Kishi screws up a lot, but a 30+ year screw-up is...bad.



because madara obviously didnt die until recently


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi = Madara's version of Yamato 

or just random butthurt fodder/Madara's errand boy


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Reviving Madara isn't that important to Tobi? *
> 
> I think the fact that he now apparently knows how Edo Tensei works and how to ended it is a good reason why he doesn't seemed to be worried at all.



Nagato dieing and not reviving him wasn't as important as people make it out to be. That's what I said.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it possible that Zetsu (real original zetsu) could have posed as Madara all these years to revive his creator with Nagato's Rinnegan? He can take the form of anyone and match their chakra. Might explain his inability to use Jutsu and how he has zetsu goo, half black face and can block suigetsu's sword with his bare arm. Could also mean that Madara entrusted Zetsu in getting him revived in the future.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

MAN, THE FORUM IS GOING TO BLOW UP THIS WEEK. 

:ho


----------



## Egotism (Oct 12, 2011)

If Tobi is Tobirama then I will finally become a Senju fan


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Chapter's out people Kabuto called him Madara once anyway


----------



## CA182 (Oct 12, 2011)

ryz said:


> I think it is being used as a proof of whether that is the real Naruto or just another Zetsu Clone.



Please don't let that be true...! 

I can already see it!

Hinata grabs Naruto - How can I know that's you! What did I say to you before Pain attacked me.

Naruto - You said... you loved me...

NaruHina fans - 

Everyone else - 

Edit - Chapters out? Time to get MindBlown then


----------



## Crona (Oct 12, 2011)

Either Kishi messed up Nagato's timeline or something really messed up is going on..

My head hurts


----------



## Trent (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> I see now, *he last saw Nagato when he was young?*
> 
> Guess he didn't die at VOTE, but sometime there after.
> 
> Who is Tobi?



Maybe it was when he destroyed the Uzumaki village?


----------



## Volture (Oct 12, 2011)

Egotism said:


> If Tobi is Tobirama then I will finally become a Senju fan


Funny thing is; if you've been a Tobi fan, you've also been a senju fan all this time. Holy shit.


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it seemed it needed itachis ems to activate. so it would not have worked on madara


But I said it would work therefore it works. 
Then shit proceeds to go down.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2011)

Violet Haze said:


> Either Kishi messed up Nagato's timeline or something really messed up is going on..
> 
> My head hurts


he didnt, madara died recently .


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

CHAPTER IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fay (Oct 12, 2011)

ryz said:


> I think it is being used as a proof of whether that is the real Naruto or just another Zetsu Clone.



Jup, Neji and Kiba don't believe it's the real Naruto so they ask him to prove it and then a scene during the Pain fight is brought up and Hinata is convinced that it is Naruto.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2011)

as long as I get to see My beloved Kakashi-san!!!:


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooonoki: who in the world behind the man behind the mask? lol.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 12, 2011)

Aiku said:


> CHAPTER IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where????????


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2011)

MADARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 12, 2011)

Tobi isn't a good boy!


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 12, 2011)

FUCCCCKKKK 

Naruto is going to steal Kakashi's spotlight if he is at that battlefield. Please don't happen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

DAT SWAG

Silly Darui fans KNOW TRUE SWAG!


Kabuto called him Madara once anyway


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Did Black Zetsu pwn Naruto?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 12, 2011)

God! Madara is so handsome!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did Black Zetsu pwn Naruto?



Same thing that happened with Kisame happened here. Naruto was too fast and crashed...


----------



## Untitled (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :WOW


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 12, 2011)

Dat hairz. 

Edit: awwww, Hinata.  But I'm glad Lee and Kakashi are back.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mega-facepalm at translator, how the hell do you fuck up the Rinne Tensei reference? Smh


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally we should see Black Zetsu fight at some stage. But need more Madara though.


----------



## Galahad (Oct 12, 2011)

Why Madara know Nagato?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Oct 12, 2011)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Reminds me of "Forbidden Kingdom" right before the Monkey King turns into a stone he kinda clones himself or clones a part of his hair to resurrect him later.. The clone was powerfull, but compared to Monkey King he was nothing! Maybe Kishi got his idea from that movie and so maybe Madara cloned himself with Izinagi as you say and entrustet him with the plans of resurrecting him.. Supports what Itachi said earlier in the manga to Sasuke "He is a shell of his former self"
> 
> Madara = Monkey King
> Tobi = Monkey King Hair Clone
> ...



Haha, awesome monkey king reference.  Altho I do prefer/think it's the Tobi is Izuna theory for now, I wouldn't mind at all if it turned out to be like this, similar to the monkey king, Madara creates a clone via some unique yin/yang jutsu.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kakashi killed the fat samehada owner!!!

side note: madara fans gonna eat this chapter up!!!


----------



## Galahad (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe Tobi is a special kind of Zetsu


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

None one has ever looked so badass to date.


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2011)

Madara looks so boss and menacing in the chapter, FFFFFF


----------



## sagroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Staking out my theory as to how Madara knows Nagato:

We were originally told by Nagato that Rinne Tensei has a time limit on how long someone can be dead in order to be brought back, right? So we know he failed to bring back Yahiko, but what if he had tried to bring back Madara once already, failed, but made contact? We already know Nagato's Rinnegan techniques aren't up to par with Rikudo's(his chibaku Tensei vs the moon). So maybe Tobi's reason for gathering the bijuus and the senju chakra was not only to become a Rikudo, but also to get the necessary chakra to bypass the time limit and successfully bring Madara back.


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 12, 2011)

Imagine now if Edo Madara has right eye Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

I would lawl, then be pretty upset because Tobi has pretty much the same powers.

Hopefully, EMS Madara has his own Mangekyou powers that we won't see from Sasuke.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL!

Obitards coming soon!


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

No, no they won't.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, no they won't.



They will 

(or fugakusards...:sanji )


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Then I'll simply eradicated them all.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto informing everyone through his clones that that Madara is edo'd, Itachi arrives at Kabuto and he summons Madara to head there, meaning that nobody dies and keeps the suspense of the madara fight untill he meets itachi.... Kabuto stalls itachi by telling him who tobi really is...


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

How does Itachi react to such information, Imamember.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> None one has ever looked so badass to date.



100 times agree...


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

auem said:


> 100 times agree...



Agreeing wit me, you shall go far.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 12, 2011)

Impossible. Madara can't know Nagato; the 'Nagato' he's referring to must be someone else with the same same.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Impossible. Madara can't know Nagato; the 'Nagato' *he's referring to must be someone else with the same same*.



i have already made a thread about it,but it seems no taker for this theory...
i postulated that 'nagato' is a code-name used on every child on whom rinnegan is planted as experiment,until our's nagato became compatible..


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Impossible. Madara can't know Nagato; the 'Nagato' he's referring to must be someone else with the same same.





auem said:


> i have already made a thread about it,but it seems no taker for this theory...
> i postulated that 'nagato' is a code-name used on every child on whom rinnegan is planted as experiment,until our's nagato became compatible..



Based off what logic?

Why does their need to be a second Nagato? So there are two Nagatos possessing the Rinnegan and capable of Rinne Tensei?

Right. You guys are killing me with these theories.


----------



## auem (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Based off what logic?
> 
> Why does their need to be a second Nagato? So there are *two Nagatos possessing the Rinnegan* and capable of Rinne Tensei?
> 
> Right. You guys are killing me with these theories.



no..i meant madara planted rinnegan on a boy called nagato,but he didn't survived long or control the force and died(like out of some 60 babies oro experimented only one succeeded to bear hashirama's cell)...
tobi continued the experiment with boys naming them 'nagato' until our nagato managed to hold it...


----------



## Ferno (Oct 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Based off what logic?
> 
> Why does their need to be a second Nagato? So there are two Nagatos possessing the Rinnegan and capable of Rinne Tensei?
> 
> Right. You guys are killing me with these theories.



I wasn't stipulating that this other, theoritical 'Nagato' has the rinnagan, just that he has the same name with the Nagato we know.


----------



## Klue (Oct 12, 2011)

Ferno said:


> I wasn't stipulating that this other, theoritical 'Nagato' has the rinnagan, just that he has the same name with the Nagato we know.



................................

So you didn't manage to figure out that Madara was referring to Nagato finally being able to use Rinne Tensei to revive him? 

This theoretical 'Nagato' would need the Rinnegan to revive Madara. 

It was only after noticing Muu and having Muu tell him that he was summoned by Edo Tensei did he realize Rinne Tensei wasn't used. I know the Naruhodou's translation left out 'Rinne Tensei' but you should have been able to piece that part together.






auem said:


> no..i meant madara planted rinnegan on a boy called nagato,but he didn't survived long or control the force and died(like out of some 60 babies oro experimented only one succeeded to bear hashirama's cell)...
> tobi continued the experiment with boys naming them 'nagato' until our nagato managed to hold it...



So it's the "Nagato Project", is it? Well I have no evidence to knock that claim, and frankly, don't really see why it's important to name them all Nagato.


----------

